# WTT Girls BAW Chat Thread - August



## Sambatiki

Hi girls,

Hope you all had a good weekend. Back to boring old work now!!


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls :D i am sooooo happy today. How is everyone else?


----------



## buffycat

morning.....


----------



## baby.love

Hiya buffycat hows you hun?


----------



## destiny27

morning

dont know how i feel yet will let you kn ow when I have 10 cups of coffee lol


----------



## buffycat

baby.love said:


> Hiya buffycat hows you hun?


wish i was in a better mood.......:witch: came yesterday and i now have cramps......have taken some ibuprofen though...

i did cheat a little this time round actually. I tested on Sat and got a bfn.....i reckon doing that is better than waiting for the event itself.....

sigh...pass the chocolate...

friday was good though - went on the booze cruise!


----------



## Sambatiki

Awww buffycat sorry the :witch: got you! 

Baby.love - Im so glad that you are happy!!!


----------



## buffycat

your cold all now gone Kerry?


----------



## NatalieW

Morning ladies, or should I say afternoon...

I am on holiday still, so no more blocked website...

I am really hungry today


----------



## Chris77

Morning Ladies :hi:

Kerry - glad you're back to work - hahaha. I take it you're feeling better?

Buffy - glad you're back. How was your trip?

Baby.love - so happy that you're happy! lol

Natalie - I"m really hungry today too. We had dinner at SIL's last night so we had dinner and dessert before 7 pm so I'm ravenous this morning.


----------



## Lisa1984

afternoon all - i am so f**king bored today and grumpy!!!!


----------



## buffycat

hey Natalie....

i've still not had chance to look at your piccies...really will try later on though!

what you got for your lunch then? hopefully something more exciting than my tin of weightwatchers spaghetti! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Lisa - why are you grumpy and **** off?

Buffy - I've got to change my link, the photos are held in a different place now and you might be able to access it.

For lunch I have a turkey breast with spinach and rocket salad sandwich and lots of fruit :)


----------



## buffycat

Lisa.....i thought i was in a bad mood until i saw your update!

what's up hun?

Natalie - your lunch sounds lovely!!!! I've got lots of fruit too as we bought some melons in france on Friday - they were so cheap!


----------



## Chris77

Lisa, I'm sorry you're grumpy. :hugs: What's up?


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks Buffy, I normally have it in a multigrain wrap... I love it oh I;m missing tomoatoes in it too!!!


----------



## sam's mum

Afternoon everyone!! Thought I'd pop in and say hi while I'm stuck on my sofa :D x


----------



## Chris77

:hi:


----------



## sam's mum

:hi:

You guys are making me so hungry!! There's some really nice chicken in the fridge too but I can't get there as I'm feeding Sam!


----------



## Lisa1984

I dont know - just the way im feeling i spose.

Yesterday OH and we were arguing all day about stupid bloody mirrors in the bedroom i wanted him to put up and we were arguing contant all day about it and other things!!

Also got some spotting yesterday and this morning, I cant remember if I told you i didnt take my progesterone this month to see if anything was going to happen, perhaps my cycle is regulating if spotting is anything to go by.

Just incredibly pissed off today - all i seem to do is work, clean, cook, sleep and get back up and start again - i have nothing to look forward to, no more holidays for me until Xmas, no babies, just feel like screaming and crying.

I get home at 6 (oh is home at 4.45) then have to cook dinner, walk dog, make lunch for next day, then by the time i have a shower and eat its about 9pm and time for bed!!!

Just sick of it and if i didnt have a mortgage to pay i would seriously quit working and live off the government - everyone else seems to be and are better off than i am. 

:( :(


----------



## NatalieW

Right well I've stuffed my face with a massive sandwich.... what shall I eat next?? :rofl:

I don't know whats wrong with me, maybe too much physical activity :blush:


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon girls, well thats my house looking lovely..for now! 
Kerry: hows the cold now hun? all cleared up i hope.
Lisa: sorry you are feeling so crap hun :hugs:
Sams mum: nice to see you in here..hope you get some lunch soon. & :hi: everyone else 
Well my lunch is yummy, i got mushrooms on toast with grated cheese :D ...


----------



## Chris77

Oh lisa :hugs: I'm so sorry! I do know how you feel though! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Right well I've stuffed my face with a massive sandwich.... what shall I eat next?? :rofl:
> 
> I don't know whats wrong with me, maybe too much physical activity :blush:

Ohhhhh.....maybe a good sign??? Ya think?

Yeah, I'm going to eat my breakfast now - cereal.


----------



## NatalieW

Lisa, I know how you feel - I feel like that majority of the time. I have no real answers to be honest, just keep working through the days. DH does the majority of the cooking in our house and we share everything else together...


----------



## NatalieW

Chris77 said:


> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> Right well I've stuffed my face with a massive sandwich.... what shall I eat next?? :rofl:
> 
> I don't know whats wrong with me, maybe too much physical activity :blush:
> 
> Ohhhhh.....maybe a good sign??? Ya think?
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to eat my breakfast now - cereal.Click to expand...

Maybe! 

Oooh cereal... might need some of that! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> Right well I've stuffed my face with a massive sandwich.... what shall I eat next?? :rofl:
> 
> I don't know whats wrong with me, maybe too much physical activity :blush:
> 
> Ohhhhh.....maybe a good sign??? Ya think?
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to eat my breakfast now - cereal.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe!
> 
> Oooh cereal... might need some of that! :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah, it's Frosted Flakes GOLD - for more energy....hmmm...yeah we'll see :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

NatalieW said:


> Lisa, I know how you feel - I feel like that majority of the time. I have no real answers to be honest, just keep working through the days. DH does the majority of the cooking in our house and we share everything else together...


My OH puts the rubbish out and occasionally does the dishes.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Chris and Natalie :wave:

Yes the cold has nearly all gone, I was rather enjoying my time at home. But I suppose like all good things... it had to come to an end.


----------



## NatalieW

Lisa1984 said:


> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, I know how you feel - I feel like that majority of the time. I have no real answers to be honest, just keep working through the days. DH does the majority of the cooking in our house and we share everything else together...
> 
> 
> My OH puts the rubbish out and occasionally does the dishes.Click to expand...

Lisa have you spoken to OH about how you feel?


----------



## NatalieW

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Chris and Natalie :wave:
> 
> Yes the cold has nearly all gone, I was rather enjoying my time at home. But I suppose like all good things... it had to come to an end.

Afternoon Kerry!!! How are you?

I love little breaks at home... but I get too bored too easily!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Chris and Natalie :wave:
> 
> Yes the cold has nearly all gone, I was rather enjoying my time at home. But I suppose like all good things... it had to come to an end.

I'm glad you're feeling better! I enjoyed my time at home when I was on vaca - but towards the end I got depressed and was sorta looking forward to going back to work, now that I'm back at work I'm depressed I'm not home. :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

snigger snigger...

fat guy just broke his tooth whilst eating a jacket potato!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> snigger snigger...
> 
> fat guy just broke his tooth whilst eating a jacket potato!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

buffycat said:


> snigger snigger...
> 
> fat guy just broke his tooth whilst eating a jacket potato!

:rofl: well at least he was trying to be healthy!!!


----------



## sam's mum

:hugs: Lisa... Hope you can persuade your OH to help you out a bit more at home. At least take turns to cook dinner or something - you shouldn't have to do everything, especially if he's getting home a long time before you x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi lisa sorry I missed you.


----------



## buffycat

NatalieW said:


> :rofl: well at least he was trying to be healthy!!!

he is the guy that makes a jacket potato lunch really unhealthy! butter, plus bolognese sauce, plus cheese (and they don't skimp on portions at the shop either)!!!

not in pain or anything, but he has arranged an emergency appointment at the dentist, so is leaving at 2pm (and not coming back either!)


----------



## buffycat

hey Lisa....

i guess every now and then we seem to get stuck in a rut, i know just how you feel. I work fairly long hours (8am to 7pm most days) and DH works from home most of the time (lucky thing). If it was me working from hom, then things would be so different though. I wouldn't leave a trail of cups around the worktops in the kitchen once used, i would actually put them in the dishwasher! and i always say what we are going to have for dinner (i have to come up with the ideas in the first place!), but he doesn't start dinner (or even switch the oven on for that matter).

it's not as if i am asking him to do the housework or anything, though he could at least fold the duvet back to air the bed when he eventually gets up each day!

i've got a holiday in 7 weeks that i am counting down to, but if i didn't, i would probably be going around the bend (though sometimes i think i still am!) is there anything that you could plan, maybe picnics out, dinner with friends etc? we need to keep you sane!

keep smiling.........:D


----------



## Chris77

LOL Hubby leaves a bunch of cups all over the place too - that and his used socks! :growlmad:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi sams mum sorry I missed you!! 

Lisa sorry you are peed off. DF and I had a huge bust up as I too always seem to be the one cooking cleaning ironing etc etc! They just dont think do they?!!


----------



## NatalieW

Chris77 said:


> LOL Hubby leaves a bunch of cups all over the place too - that and his used socks! :growlmad:

When I'm really busy at work, I do that :rofl: i'm like a whirlwind!!!


----------



## Lisa1984

NatalieW said:


> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, I know how you feel - I feel like that majority of the time. I have no real answers to be honest, just keep working through the days. DH does the majority of the cooking in our house and we share everything else together...
> 
> 
> My OH puts the rubbish out and occasionally does the dishes.Click to expand...
> 
> Lisa have you spoken to OH about how you feel?Click to expand...


Yeah - it changes for a few days and then goes back to normal.

I am just seriously pissed off - bordering on depressed i think


----------



## natz

Hi Ladies !!

Im quite happy today, flat is going up for sale tonight/tommorow and not so happy about going back to work tommorow.

Oh and iv joined WW today, fingers crossed it works ( this time), kinda lost intrest before but im very determined this time.

Little man and the dog are both asleep, so it's lovley an peacefull !!

Nat x


----------



## sam's mum

Sambatiki said:


> Hi sams mum sorry I missed you!!

Hi Sambatiki :hi:


----------



## Chris77

natz said:


> Hi Ladies !!
> 
> Im quite happy today, flat is going up for sale tonight/tommorow and not so happy about going back to work tommorow.
> 
> Oh and iv joined WW today, fingers crossed it works ( this time), kinda lost intrest before but im very determined this time.
> 
> Little man and the dog are both asleep, so it's lovley an peacefull !!
> 
> Nat x

:hi: Nat! Good Luck with the sale! Good luck with WW too!


----------



## sam's mum

Lisa1984 said:


> Yeah - it changes for a few days and then goes back to normal.
> 
> I am just seriously pissed off - bordering on depressed i think

Maybe he doesn't realise just how much you're doing...or how tiring it all is when it's ALL the time. How about going on strike for a few days? Suggest to him that you completely swap roles in the house for a week - maybe after he's had a taste of how it feels he'll be more willing to help out? x


----------



## buffycat

men can really be so lazy......an leaving socks on the florr.....wtf?!?! i bet they are not far from the laundry basket anyway!

hi natz - good look with ww....i go to slimming world (though i call it fat world!). Do you have mush to lose?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Natz

Best of luck with the house sale!! 

Lisa - I agree with sams mum!!! STRIKE ACTION!!!


----------



## natz

Chris77 said:


> natz said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies !!
> 
> Im quite happy today, flat is going up for sale tonight/tommorow and not so happy about going back to work tommorow.
> 
> Oh and iv joined WW today, fingers crossed it works ( this time), kinda lost intrest before but im very determined this time.
> 
> Little man and the dog are both asleep, so it's lovley an peacefull !!
> 
> Nat x
> 
> :hi: Nat! Good Luck with the sale! Good luck with WW too!Click to expand...




buffycat said:


> men can really be so lazy......an leaving socks on the florr.....wtf?!?! i bet they are not far from the laundry basket anyway!
> 
> hi natz - good look with ww....i go to slimming world (though i call it fat world!). Do you have mush to lose?


Thanks just hope everyhting go's ok with it as the Market is slow at the mo !!

Buffycat - Thanks, iv got loads and loads to loose, god knows how im gonna do it but iv go to, cant deal with my holiday pics, i looked like big massive warus coming out of the pool. lol !! It's gonna be hard, so im preparing myself !!


----------



## Chris77

The market is slow here too. You'll probably sell it within 6 months though.


----------



## natz

Chris77 said:


> The market is slow here too. You'll probably sell it within 6 months though.

Yeah !! Wel luckily were not in to much of a rush, we can sit and wait ( not forever hopfuly ), we just need o be moved and living in the area we moved too for a fair amount of time before Callum starts school ( his only 2 )

Also, the pertrol is killing me to get to my mums to drop Callum then mums to work. It's a joke, it's so expensive ( although some has come down already).

So were better off all round eventually !!:happydance:

Natx


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry I haven't been around much!! But its soo nice to see new faces in the BAW club. I wonder if we'll get our sticky???


----------



## Chris77

We'll probably get it this week. 

I am sooooo exhausted! :sleep::sleep: All weekend I was terribly exhausted - couldn't stop sleeping! Ugh...l hope I'm not coming down with something. :growlmad:


----------



## buffycat

well if you are a walrus, then i am a whale!

it isn't easy at all....and i don't think that work helps to be honest! i have 2.5stone to go.......:(


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I hope that youre not either!! This cold I had really knocked me for 6!! 

Lisa - Are you going to be considering strike action??? How about we also start the BAW club Union!!???


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Kerry. I've also been suffering terribly with sinus headaches! I've also had positively NO energy whatsoever - could be all this extra weight I'm carrying too :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Come on hun!! :hug: No negativity!!! Ive already been told off for it!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sorry! Thanks! :hug: Boss just yelled at me b/c my concentration is down the toilet. Let an interviewee just sit here instead of telling boss. :dohh: I need to get a grip. :rofl:


----------



## natz

buffycat said:


> well if you are a walrus, then i am a whale!
> 
> it isn't easy at all....and i don't think that work helps to be honest! i have 2.5stone to go.......:(

No, your not wrong, first comes the sweets in the office. Then someone will come in with doughnuts, it seems to go and on. So course you say NO and they tell you " Oh come on, it wont hurt, it will be lovely with a cup of tea "

Yes, it does hurt!! I know there only trying to be nice, so i never say anything but from now on No will mean No and ill have to be very strong !!

Nat x


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - :dohh: Double :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Natz - I have no will power what so ever. Someone brings cakes in and Im there!! :rofl: I have utmost respect for anyone on a diet. Simply coz I am hopeless!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> chris - :dohh: Double :dohh:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Natz - I have no will power what so ever. Someone brings cakes in and Im there!! :rofl: I have utmost respect for anyone on a diet. Simply coz I am hopeless!! :rofl:

I am the same way!!


----------



## natz

buffycat said:


> well if you are a walrus, then i am a whale!
> 
> it isn't easy at all....and i don't think that work helps to be honest! i have 2.5stone to go.......:(




Sambatiki said:


> Natz - I have no will power what so ever. Someone brings cakes in and Im there!! :rofl: I have utmost respect for anyone on a diet. Simply coz I am hopeless!! :rofl:




Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Natz - I have no will power what so ever. Someone brings cakes in and Im there!! :rofl: I have utmost respect for anyone on a diet. Simply coz I am hopeless!! :rofl:
> 
> I am the same way!!Click to expand...

It's so hard, i already have tried this year and failed miserbly, so this time im only going to think positive ( easier said than done )

Nat xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Natz - I know you can do it!! Just think how nice it will be when you can tell us how much you have lost. Go for it hun!!!


----------



## natz

Sambatiki said:


> Natz - I know you can do it!! Just think how nice it will be when you can tell us how much you have lost. Go for it hun!!!

Cheers hunni !!

It will be great if i can reach my goal !!

Thanks for all your messages, im going now, off to the shops. Speak to you all later

Nat x


----------



## Sambatiki

Have fun Natz!!


----------



## Chris77

Bye Natz! Have fun shopping!


----------



## buffycat

don't buy anything too naughty!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Buffy, did you read my thread on Friday? DH and I are officially trying to conceive! :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

Chris!

i spotted it earlier when i was having a catch up from Friday! i am sooo pleased for you! glad you got it all sorted out though, i know that it was getting to you....

ps...love your piccie too! :D


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> Chris!
> 
> i spotted it earlier when i was having a catch up from Friday! i am sooo pleased for you! glad you got it all sorted out though, i know that it was getting to you....
> 
> ps...love your piccie too! :D

Thanks Buffy! Yeah, I was ecstatic on Friday! You would have thought I got a :bfp: for goodness sake. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Girles Im so f-ing sad, at what was supposed to be such a wonderful thing.
Did an OPK today when I got home. Got a faint positive! But DF is away until Thursday. We didnt :sex: last night. Im so afraid we might miss the eggy :cry: Does anyone know how long it can take from a faint line to a dark one??


----------



## Chris77

OH NO Kerry! I think it can be a couple of days. So you may still catch the eggy yet!

Hang on I'm googling it for ya!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I really hope so. Im so upset :cry: I hope that it takes its time. sorry to put drag the thread dowm by feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - I really hope so. Im so upset :cry: I hope that it takes its time. sorry to put drag the thread dowm by feeling sorry for myself.

Nah, no problem. I was that way this morning when thought I didn't catch the eggie. 

Kerry, I dunno - usually a faint line means negative. Usually if the test window is faint it means there's no LH surge? :shrug: That's what happened to me when I tested Saturday, the test window was lighter than the control window and the package said that that means negative.But then I also read that you could have a surge that only lasts like an hour so you miss it altogether. :dohh: I dunno - I think you need a degree in genetics and biology to figure these things out - or at least have a higher IQ than what I've got. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks Chris - The strange thing is that Ive been getting no lines at all until today?! WTF So I think I should go and read the instructions more carefully :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

From what I read, we always have LH in our systems so that could explain the faint line. But since you don't normally get lines, I'd say that maybe you're preparing to Ov - try it again tomorrow - I bet it will be darker. You could be anywhere from 3 to 5 days away from ovulation I would think.


----------



## Sambatiki

3 to 5 days is good news!!! Yeyy maybe I shouldnt give up hope just yet!!


----------



## Chris77

How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## Sambatiki

See I don't really know exactly as I had a MC in April. Since then 1st AF 28 days, 2nd 33 days and last one 29!! I was a 28 day girl before so am working on 28-29 days this cycle. Hopefully I'll be ok!! I just wanted to make sure that we had a good chance this month iykwim!


----------



## Chris77

Gotcha! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

My cycles this year has been mostly 30 days with 2 months of 42 and 43 days. Have no idea what that was all about - guess my egg got lost. :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Do you think we should give maps to our eggys!! :rofl: So are you all back on track now??


----------



## Chris77

I often said my eggs needed maps. Yeah, I think I'm back on track now - the past 2 months have been 30 days. I tend to have 1 or 2 months out of the year where my cycles are really long. I've been off my birth control pills for over a year now and never remember having abnormally long cycles other than those 2 times.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hopefully that will be the end of those long cycles. Spoke to DF and he said he'll come home if I get a strong positive. Bless him I love him so much. Its nice to know that it means just as much to him as it does me.


----------



## Chris77

That's awesome! Aww...how sweet of him!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks hun!! Gratefully recieved. Now I think I might have some spare in my pocket 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

How is your DH feeling about it all now?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Girls,

Thought Id just edit the thread, so we dont have so many BAW clubs!!! 
How is everyone today??? 1 step closer to friday!! :happydance: which BTW Im off for!!! yeyy


----------



## NatalieW

Morning Kerry!

Good idea about changing the thread title, will be easier when we get our sticky.

How are you today?


----------



## Sambatiki

Im well Thanks!! How are you enjoying married life and 6 weeks hols???


----------



## NatalieW

Married life is back to normal!! 

The six weeks holiday are going to do my head in! I've got plenty of work to do tho.. but too busy watching a rubbish episode of baywatch!


----------



## Sambatiki

baywatch!!! ha ha ha That takes me back!! Saturdays around 5.30 few years ago now though :cry: Showing my age!! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Thats when I used to watch it as well... it was very funny, watching it again.


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls :)


----------



## NatalieW

baby.love said:


> Morning girls :)

Morning, I love your picture!


----------



## Lisa1984

Moning ladies


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Natalie :) i took it this morning and then edited it.


----------



## baby.love

morning Lisa x


----------



## Lisa1984

Dunno if anyone can help me.......

Didnt take progesterone this month and had some spotting on Sat/Sun, we BD last night and when i wiped this morning there was some blood on the tissue but not like period blood TMI!

What could this be?


----------



## owo

Morning, My Manager is in this morning so he is watching me like a hawk, so forgive me if i disappear for a while.
I used to watch baywatch too. My other favourite was Beverly Hills 90210.


----------



## Lisa1984

I loved 90210!!

What was that other programme with the 2 blonde twins?

Was it Sweet Valley High? I loved that too!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Lisa, Baby.love and Owo!! :wave:

Baby.love - Lovin the new pic!!! 

Lisa - How is everything today??

Owo - Hoping everything is good!! Hows the anytime sickness.

Shhhh dont tell anyone but I used to love sweet valley high too!! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Feeling a wee bit better today, booked a few days off so got that to look forward to.

25th August
26th & 29th September.

I still to post some pics of my hols - here are some i uploaded yday:

Beach @ Allonby
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b381/CherubRawkz/CIMG6015.jpg

Our Cabin
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b381/CherubRawkz/CIMG6011.jpg

Lake Windermere
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b381/CherubRawkz/CIMG6029.jpg

Lola
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b381/CherubRawkz/CIMG6017.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

Ahhh love the pics!! Glad you enjoyed it. You sound better today. Did you talk to OH?


----------



## owo

I also used to love California Dreaming and Saved by the Bell. Don't think i ever watched sweet valley high. Not sure how i missed that one :rofl:

The anytime sickness seems to have gone for the last couple of days. I also seem to have no apetite, which is concerning me a little. I am making sure i eat small amounts and often, as i can't eat normal sized meals at the moment as i feel full. My boobs are doing that coathook thing :rofl:
I have the doctors tomorrow and DH is coming with me so hopefully between the two of us we will be able to convince the doc to let me have an early scan. DH has already said that he is happy to pay the £95 for a private scan, but if we can get it for free then why pay.


----------



## Lisa1984

Not really, I think he knows though. Spoke to him about putting my mirrors up and he said he will do it tonight if i help him measure them out.


----------



## Lisa1984

I loved Saved by The Bell and I also really loved Weird Science on Trouble!!

Did any of you watch My So Called Life with jared leto and that lass that was in Romeo & Juliet? I LOVED THAT SHOW!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - Glad he's coming around. 

Owo - Fab news that DH is coming with you for support. Got my fingers crossed for a freebie scan. Which btw I can't wait to see.


----------



## Lisa1984

Any ideas about the spotting after :sex:


----------



## buffycat

omg, i had a heart attack when i saw how long the thread was - thought you lot had been having a right old gossip!

feeling a little more positive today.......kerry though, keep testing......the LH surge apparently happens somewhere between 12 and 36 hours before you ovulate......

and slimming world last night, well the bad thing is that i put on 1/2pound, the good thing is that DH has joined too......hopefully both of us losing a bit of weight will help with the babymaking! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - Sorry hun Im sorry I have no idea?? What about posting in the long term and assisted section?


----------



## NatalieW

Lisa1984 said:


> Any ideas about the spotting after :sex:

I don't know lisa, this all new to me! Was it to vigorous :blush: is your ticker correct?


----------



## buffycat

Lisa...is it about 2 weeks after :witch:??

if so, i had some last month......didn't mean anything for me though.....


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Hi hun!! Atleast you only put on 1/2 pound not 1/2 stone!! :rofl: Don't worry I'll keep POAS!! Just you try and stop me!! :rofl: have you been ..... you know .... sorry girls going to say it..... Working??


----------



## NatalieW

Do u think it would make them change their minds?Four friends, who hadn't seen each other in 30 years, reunited at a party. After several drinks, one of the men had to use the rest room. Those who remained talked about their kids. The first guy said, 'My son is my pride and joy. He started working at a successful company at the bottom of the barrel. He studied Economics and Business Administration and soon began to climb the corporate ladder and now he's the president of the company. He became so rich that he gave his best friend a top of the line Mercedes for his birthday.' The second guy said, 'Darn, that's terrific! My son is also my pride and joy. He started working for a big airline, and then went to flight school to become a pilot. Eventually he became a partner in the company, where he owns the majority of its assets. He's so rich that he gave his best friend a brand new jet for his birthday.' The third man said 'Well, that's terrific! My son studied in the best universities and became an engineer. Then he started his own construction company and is now a multimillionaire. He also gave away something very nice and expensive to his best friend for his birthday 30,000 square foot mansion.' The three friends congratulated each other just as the fourth returned from the restroom and asked 'What are all the congratulations for?' One of the three said 'We were talking about the pride we feel for the successes of our sons. ...What about your son?' The fourth man replied 'My son is gay and makes a living dancing as a stripper at a nightclub.' The three friends said ' What a shame...what a disappointment.' The fourth man replied 'No, I'm not ashamed. He's my son and I love him. And he hasn't done too bad either. His birthday was two weeks ago, and he received a beautiful 30,000 square foot mansion, a brand new jet and a top of the line Mercedes from his three boyfriends.


----------



## Lisa1984

NatalieW said:


> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> Any ideas about the spotting after :sex:
> 
> I don't know lisa, this all new to me! Was it to vigorous :blush: is your ticker correct?Click to expand...

My ticker is correct and yes it was vigourous :rofl: :blush:

Its not that kind of bleeding though, its like spots of blood amongst CM (TMI!)


----------



## Lisa1984

Heres my joke of the day:

A Scottish woman walks into her bedroom and finds her husband sticking his nob into a wellie.

"Hamish" she shouts "You dirty b**tard stop f**kin aboot!!"

:rofl:

Maybe I think thats funny because I am scottish though!


----------



## NatalieW

Lisa1984 said:


> Heres my joke of the day:
> 
> A Scottish woman walks into her bedroom and finds her husband sticking his nob into a wellie.
> 
> "Hamish" she shouts "You dirty b**tard stop f**kin aboot!!"
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Maybe I think thats funny because I am scottish though!

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Morning Ladies :hi:

I thought you'd all get a kick out of this.

DH and I were driving to work this morning. The song "Holding Out For A Hero" came on the radio. I started bursting out laughing. DH looked at me like I had finally cracked up. I told him I was picturing Johnny No. 5 rolling down the street. :rofl: Anyone see the movie Short Circuit with Ally Sheedy?? That song was playing as Johnny No. 5 was rolling down the street. :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

God I aint seen that movie for yeeeeeeeeears :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> Dunno if anyone can help me.......
> 
> Didnt take progesterone this month and had some spotting on Sat/Sun, we BD last night and when i wiped this morning there was some blood on the tissue but not like period blood TMI!
> 
> What could this be?

Hmm,..I'm not sure but it sounds like it COULD be from not taking the hormone this morning. OR since you're on the last day of your cycle, maybe it's AF spotting or even implantation bleeding!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Reallt loved todays jokes!! :rofl: 

Johnny 5 is alive!!!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah I want to watch that movie so badly right now! But of course, I'm at work :dohh: Here's to hoping I have a better concentration day today! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Wouldnt know how to concentrate if you paid me!! Ha ha ha ha :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone

Ooooo not sure if I like this new sticky TBH? its really weird coz I had about 7 pages of things to read before I could say hello!

hope you are all ok? xx


----------



## buffycat

sorry, i went on a long lunch with some of my nicer work colleagues! back no, and no meetings planned for the afternoon either....

Lisa - loved the scottish joke with the welly! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Heres another:

A gyspy wedding in Kerry ends in a riot, Garga arrests 20 and they end up in court,

best man says to judge "Can I explain, its travellers tradition for the best man to have

first dance with the bride which i did and i admit i was dancing very close. Then

suddenly the groom charged at us and kicked his bride in the fanny!!"

"Gosh" says the judge "That musta been sore" 

"Sore?" says the best man

"He broke 3 of my fingers the mad b**tard"!!

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Buffy and Nicky! :hi:

Nicky, I agree with you. It is a tad bit confusing with all the pages!


----------



## buffycat

hey Chris.....! :wave:

it is confusing with the pages.......

i am so bored - please tell me that you have something exciting happeneding (apart from the obvious!!!)


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Nicky, 

Nice to see ya!!! Yes is a bit confusing! 

Buffycat - Hope you had a nice lunch! Was it in liquid form?? :rofl:

Lisa - Like the joke :rofl: Brillant!


----------



## Lisa1984

I am sorting through goods received notes for filing - boring!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - I must admit I dont envy you!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> hey Chris.....! :wave:
> 
> it is confusing with the pages.......
> 
> i am so bored - please tell me that you have something exciting happeneding (apart from the obvious!!!)

Nah, other than the obvious, nothing exciting. SSDD - Same S*t Different Day


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> I am sorting through goods received notes for filing - boring!

Oh I despise filing!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## buffycat

not a liquid lunch ! diet pepsi plus cheese ploughmans....

hate filing too, i'm currently redesigning a website.......(ps i am not a web designer!!!!)


----------



## Lisa1984

I dont mind it to be honest, I hate if someone touches my lever arch folders....

And I especially hate it if someone uses the punch without the guide and messes the symmetry of my folder up!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa1984 said:


> I dont mind it to be honest, I hate if someone touches my lever arch folders....
> 
> And I especially hate it if someone uses the punch without the guide and messes the symmetry of my folder up!!!!!

:rofl: It does bug me too!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> I dont mind it to be honest, I hate if someone touches my lever arch folders....
> 
> And I especially hate it if someone uses the punch without the guide and messes the symmetry of my folder up!!!!!
> 
> :rofl: It does bug me too!!Click to expand...

Oh then you girls would hate me! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - ha ha ha ha ha!! :rofl: Id forgive you, then be really patronising Id give you hole punch lessons!!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

now i do agree with you there! remember filing when i worked at an accountants - i used to be such a perfectionist when it came to neatly kept files!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> chris - ha ha ha ha ha!! :rofl: Id forgive you, then be really patronising Id give you hole punch lessons!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

But Id give you a gold star. Once training had been completed to a satisfactory level!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

i'm craving chocolate.........:hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> But Id give you a gold star. Once training had been completed to a satisfactory level!! :rofl:

You're just too good! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Having my lunch now - Steak and potatoes :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

ooh, now i'm wondering what to have for dinner tonight.......


----------



## Sambatiki

Im going to have chips!!!! with some cheese!! :rofl: Seriously though Ive no idea!! 
Just noticed it home time!!! yeyy see everyone later!! MWAH


----------



## Chris77

Bye Kerry! Come back when you get home and keep me company. :rofl:

It's beef tacos for dinner tonight! :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

time to go home....before i start eating my desk out of hunger!

byeeeee! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Buffy :hi:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

How can you all get away with chatting on here at work !!!! We get in real trouble for going on websites in work time !!!


----------



## LeaArr

so do I, but I am sneaky :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

I got 6 weeks holiday so I can be on here :) except when I;m back at work when its blocked!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ha ha Im sneaky too!! 

Just watch holby city and proceeded to ball my eyes out!! :cry: Does anyone else get tearful around OV time?? Watching secret millionaire now so expect more tears to come!! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

What happened in Holby city?


----------



## Sambatiki

siamese twins were born.... and abbra checked himself into a physchiatric hospital.


----------



## Chris77

lcrepka said:


> so do I, but I am sneaky :rofl:

:rofl: Same here!


----------



## hunnibun

Sambatiki said:


> siamese twins were born.... and abbra checked himself into a physchiatric hospital.


Poo i cant believe i missed it!! That means i will have to watch the late night repeat in the sign zone next monday! lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Everyone.

How are we all today???


----------



## NatalieW

Morning... 

I had a thought, you know people where strugginling to find the new page, we could put what page number we start on today in the title?

I'm off shopping to day... :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Good idea hun Will edit it now!!


----------



## NatalieW

I don't normally had ideas this early in the morning, that will be my one brain wave of today! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning all - couldnt sleep last night and then couldnt wake up this morning!!

going to be a long one today - oh and still not got AF!


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls :) i am so tired today....No BD'ing last night as i was feeling so ill and my headache was horrific :hissy: how is everyone today?


----------



## buffycat

good idea Natalie!

tired and sad today.......'tis the anniversary of my grans death, and the mum of one of the people died this morning as well.......i had to dash to the loo!

at least fat guy has disappeared for an hour or so, i may well have ended up ripping his head off!

:shrug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - Sorry you're still feeling horrid. How many days late are you now??

Baby.love - Sorry youre feeling crappy too. I hope that I havent given you all my cold.

Buffycat - Sorry youre not feeling good either. Anniversaries are always hard. Was my dads last month. So know what you mean. Glad fat guy has F'd off for a while for you.


----------



## buffycat

:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies

Good idea about putting the page number in the title each day!! I couldn't be bothered having to read 20 pages each time I wanted to say hello.... takes far too long & im not sposed to be on here at work so I don't have time to say anything!! xx


----------



## Lisa1984

Should have arrived today no signs of the cow yet!!

My mum dies on Valentines day 2006 - dont celebrate valentines day anymore.


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Nicky.

Glad you popped in! Not long till OV!! Hope it all works out for you this month.

Lisa - Its so hard when youve lost a parent. 

:hug: to everyone looks like we could all do with one


----------



## Lisa1984

Sambatiki said:


> Morning Nicky.
> 
> Glad you popped in! Not long till OV!! Hope it all works out for you this month.
> 
> Lisa - Its so hard when youve lost a parent.
> 
> :hug: to everyone looks like we could all do with one

It is - although my dad is still here - pity i cant stand him!!!


----------



## owo

Afternoon All,

I can't believe so many of us have lost parents. My Mum died when i was 14 of Cancer. That's why i'm glad i have a sister to talk to about girly things and all of you of course.

I went to the doctors this morning and had my booking in appointment. Filled out all the paperwork, Urine tests were normal, BP normal, i had managed to put on 3kilo's since last time i was pregnant. So great even more weight to lose in 9 months time.oh well!!! They said that i should be able to get an early scan and have to call the midwife who will meet with me and arrange the scan for me. Will call her this afternoon.


----------



## buffycat

owo - i am so pleased for you......bet you are really chuffed! :D


----------



## Chris77

Morning Ladies! :hi: It's pouring here today :growlmad:

I'm so sorry to all you ladies who lost a parent. That must be very hard. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> Morning all - couldnt sleep last night and then couldnt wake up this morning!!
> 
> going to be a long one today - oh and still not got AF!

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun! About a bfp not a long day. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Lisa - are you going to test or wait a little longer?


----------



## Wobbles

Hi girls

After the poll results asking if you wanted a BAW sticky ...here it is ;) I decided to stick this one & change the title.

:D


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Wobbles! It's great, thank you! :happydance:


----------



## owo

Thanks Wobbles, 

Nice to know that we are important enough to get a sticky :happydance:


----------



## owo

I HATE THE NHS :hissy:

So after my docs visit this morning and the nice medical assistanct lady telling me i should get an early scan. I called the midwife who basically said she wouldn't see me until the 22nd of August. Ok fine, but she said to call the EPU and see what they say about an early scan. Just spoke to them and they said don't get reassurance scans unless MC twice, so arhhh:hissy:
Am not happy, I'm never sick(touch wood), never been in hospital(touch wood) and when i want the NHS for something they say no, I pay enough taxes into it. Sorry for the rant just a little p'd off.
I will get my early scan will just have to pay for it at the private clinic. It says i can get a scan from 7 weeks, i think i'll get it done at 8 weeks as my last LO stopped growing 6-7 weeks, so want to make sure i get passed then.


----------



## buffycat

:hissy: that is so not good!

i'd just go and pay to be honest......my paranoia will have gone into overdrive by 8 weeks....


----------



## owo

Three weeks does seem a long time to wait for a scan, but i don't want to go at 7 weeks and then be told they can't find a heartbeat yet. Does anyone know a guaranteed time to hear the heartbeat from? Is it 7 weeks?


----------



## NickyT75

I would recommend waiting until 8wks just to make double sure sweetie, your dates could possibly be a few days out & you'll only worry yourself sick if your scan puts you behind. xx


----------



## LeaArr

owo said:


> I HATE THE NHS :hissy:
> 
> So after my docs visit this morning and the nice medical assistanct lady telling me i should get an early scan. I called the midwife who basically said she wouldn't see me until the 22nd of August. Ok fine, but she said to call the EPU and see what they say about an early scan. Just spoke to them and they said don't get reassurance scans unless MC twice, so arhhh:hissy:
> Am not happy, I'm never sick(touch wood), never been in hospital(touch wood) and when i want the NHS for something they say no, I pay enough taxes into it. Sorry for the rant just a little p'd off.
> I will get my early scan will just have to pay for it at the private clinic. It says i can get a scan from 7 weeks, i think i'll get it done at 8 weeks as my last LO stopped growing 6-7 weeks, so want to make sure i get passed then.

:hug:


----------



## Lisa1984

Chris77 said:


> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all - couldnt sleep last night and then couldnt wake up this morning!!
> 
> going to be a long one today - oh and still not got AF!
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun! About a bfp not a long day. :rofl:Click to expand...


Not going to test as I'm not ovulating.

Got a really upset tummy today, cramps and diarrhoea bad :(

Want to go home and cuddle up in bed :sleep:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> I would recommend waiting until 8wks just to make double sure sweetie, your dates could possibly be a few days out & you'll only worry yourself sick if your scan puts you behind. xx

I agree with Nicky. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks Wobs!!!! 

owo - Im so glad that everything went well today!! Hooray!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance: I really really can wait to see the scan!! 

Lisa - I would defo :test: !!


----------



## Sambatiki

owo said:


> I HATE THE NHS :hissy:
> 
> So after my docs visit this morning and the nice medical assistanct lady telling me i should get an early scan. I called the midwife who basically said she wouldn't see me until the 22nd of August. Ok fine, but she said to call the EPU and see what they say about an early scan. Just spoke to them and they said don't get reassurance scans unless MC twice, so arhhh:hissy:
> Am not happy, I'm never sick(touch wood), never been in hospital(touch wood) and when i want the NHS for something they say no, I pay enough taxes into it. Sorry for the rant just a little p'd off.
> I will get my early scan will just have to pay for it at the private clinic. It says i can get a scan from 7 weeks, i think i'll get it done at 8 weeks as my last LO stopped growing 6-7 weeks, so want to make sure i get passed then.

I hate them too for you!!! Its such a postcode lottery!!! Im sorry they went supportive. :hug:


----------



## buffycat

hey Lisa.......must have misread your ticker.....thought you were late?

get yourself home with a hot water bottle......:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Omg I am so irritable! Last night on the way home, DH didn't get gas when I told him, then because god forbid he actually drives the speed limit for 2 seconds, got impatient and then missed the turn onto the highway b/c of it, so we had to go all the way around and he missed it AGAIN, since he didn't listen to me to get gas, we had to stop off on one of the exits and again made a wrong turn (so all in all wasted like 30 minutes) and then didn't even fill the tank up all the way b/c gas was too expensive there, only to have to stop AGAIN for gas when we got home. :dohh: I wanted to slap him upside the head.

Then today, DH and I were driving to work and I had shut my eyes and DH puts his finger in front of my nose. I'm like WTF?! So, I yelled at him and called him an obnoxious a-hole. Then, a new hire was filling out all his paperwork and hummed through the whole thing! :growlmad: I wanted to slap him upside the head too. :growlmad:

I don't usually get this irritated until the day before or day of AF. Not fair! :hissy:


----------



## owo

Chris - Men eh!!!! sorry DH isn't listening to you.

I spoke with DH and we both agreed we should wait to get a scan at 8 weeks. Afterall it will still be 4 weeks earlier than the NHS one. I have submitted an online booking request. Hopefully i will hear from them soon.


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - Can't wait to find out the date!! Yeyyy exciting times

Chris - I get that!! :rofl: All the time :rofl: Think you might have to give DH a big kiss when you get home.


----------



## Chris77

If he's a damn pain in the butt again tonight - he aint getting nothing from me! :rofl:

Oh dear - ladies I'm gonna bite someone's head off today- I can feel it. I have no patience for anyone today - stupid questions, "_yeah I need to know when Security opens."_ I don't know when Security opens, this is Human Resources, they're probably responding to an emergency. Go away now, I'm busy. :dohh: Twice today with that question....seriously I don't know what's wrong with me! The irritation is just bubbling :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Chris - Men eh!!!! sorry DH isn't listening to you.
> 
> I spoke with DH and we both agreed we should wait to get a scan at 8 weeks. Afterall it will still be 4 weeks earlier than the NHS one. I have submitted an online booking request. Hopefully i will hear from them soon.

Owo - exciting about your scan - it'll be here before you know it. This summer is flying!!!


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> If he's a damn pain in the butt again tonight - he aint getting nothing from me! :rofl:
> 
> Oh dear - ladies I'm gonna bite someone's head off today- I can feel it. I have no patience for anyone today - stupid questions, "_yeah I need to know when Security opens."_ I don't know when Security opens, this is Human Resources, they're probably responding to an emergency. Go away now, I'm busy. :dohh: Twice today with that question....seriously I don't know what's wrong with me! The irritation is just bubbling :rofl:

oh hun sounds like you need an evening of pampering. Nice long bath with candles and relaxing music and chocolate cake. hmmm now that sounds nice to me.


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> If he's a damn pain in the butt again tonight - he aint getting nothing from me! :rofl:
> 
> Oh dear - ladies I'm gonna bite someone's head off today- I can feel it. I have no patience for anyone today - stupid questions, "_yeah I need to know when Security opens."_ I don't know when Security opens, this is Human Resources, they're probably responding to an emergency. Go away now, I'm busy . :dohh: Twice today with that question....seriously I don't know what's wrong with me! The irritation is just bubbling :rofl:
> 
> oh hun sounds like you need an evening of pampering. Nice long bath with candles and relaxing music and chocolate cake. hmmm now that sounds nice to me.Click to expand...

ooooooo chocolate cake?!?! <PERK> :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

buffycat said:


> hey Lisa.......must have misread your ticker.....thought you were late?
> 
> get yourself home with a hot water bottle......:hugs:


I am late - my cycles are all messed up :(


----------



## Lisa1984

owo said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> If he's a damn pain in the butt again tonight - he aint getting nothing from me! :rofl:
> 
> Oh dear - ladies I'm gonna bite someone's head off today- I can feel it. I have no patience for anyone today - stupid questions, "_yeah I need to know when Security opens."_ I don't know when Security opens, this is Human Resources, they're probably responding to an emergency. Go away now, I'm busy. :dohh: Twice today with that question....seriously I don't know what's wrong with me! The irritation is just bubbling :rofl:
> 
> oh hun sounds like you need an evening of pampering. Nice long bath with candles and relaxing music and chocolate cake. hmmm now that sounds nice to me.Click to expand...

Cake? Where? :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

*deep breath* Ahhh...better...
I was just reading a thread that was getting on my nerves. 
*another deep breath*


----------



## Chris77

CRAP!! DH just called. My MIL wants us over to dinner on Sunday at 2:00. I said to DH, "But we just saw her Sunday! Can't we say we're busy?" :rofl: He's like NO. Come on it;s just dinner, okay? And I'm like yeah i guess so...he's like you're the best sweety and I'm like yeah ok whatever. And he said to his mom that he has to talk to me about it first, so why bother asking me if he's just going to say we have to go anyway?!?! :dohh:

Hey, I'm wondering, can this extreme irritabilty be a very early pregnancy sign? I know AF isn't due until the 15th so by my calculations the most I could be is 6 dpo though but just wondering. The last time I was this incredibly irritable was when I was on prednisone for a blood disorder and hormones were all of whack.


----------



## Sambatiki

Cake - Here in my office its my birthday on saturday so had to by cakes!


----------



## Sambatiki

Men DO NOT think!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Cake - Here in my office its my birthday on saturday so had to by cakes!

Yummy!


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha but feeling very fat now!! ha ha ha:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> ha ha ha but feeling very fat now!! ha ha ha:rofl:

Nah, you're beautiful!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> CRAP!! DH just called. My MIL wants us over to dinner on Sunday at 2:00. I said to DH, "But we just saw her Sunday! Can't we say we're busy?" :rofl: He's like NO. Come on it;s just dinner, okay? And I'm like yeah i guess so...he's like you're the best sweety and I'm like yeah ok whatever. And he said to his mom that he has to talk to me about it first, so why bother asking me if he's just going to say we have to go anyway?!?! :dohh:
> 
> Hey, I'm wondering, can this extreme irritabilty be a very early pregnancy sign? I know AF isn't due until the 15th so by my calculations the most I could be is 6 dpo though but just wondering. The last time I was this incredibly irritable was when I was on prednisone for a blood disorder and hormones were all of whack.

...and the symtom spotting begins. I hope you get your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

thanks chris!! :hug: I have piled on the weight though in the last few months. But Im shite at dieting!!


----------



## Chris77

lcrepka said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> CRAP!! DH just called. My MIL wants us over to dinner on Sunday at 2:00. I said to DH, "But we just saw her Sunday! Can't we say we're busy?" :rofl: He's like NO. Come on it;s just dinner, okay? And I'm like yeah i guess so...he's like you're the best sweety and I'm like yeah ok whatever. And he said to his mom that he has to talk to me about it first, so why bother asking me if he's just going to say we have to go anyway?!?! :dohh:
> 
> Hey, I'm wondering, can this extreme irritabilty be a very early pregnancy sign? I know AF isn't due until the 15th so by my calculations the most I could be is 6 dpo though but just wondering. The last time I was this incredibly irritable was when I was on prednisone for a blood disorder and hormones were all of whack.
> 
> ...and the symtom spotting begins. I hope you get your :bfp: :happydance:Click to expand...

LOL, I'm such a nut!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> thanks chris!! :hug: I have piled on the weight though in the last few months. But Im shite at dieting!!

Me too!! - I used to have real good willpower - used to be anorexic. So, this is my punishment. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Alright, I'm off to lunch. I think I'll take a nap in the sun. Maybe my irritability will decrease. I'm so sorry everyone - just not myself today. :growlmad:


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning all - Thursday WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

I gave in this morning and took my progesterone - should get witch next week sometime now.

Not brill today to be honest, been typing redundancy letters for a few staff - glad its not me who has to break the news.


----------



## owo

Morning Lisa,

Typing redundancy letters eh i would hate to have to tell someone they were getting the boot. Being Team leader i did make the decision on who to get rid of once as we had to get rid of one person and i had the choice of who, but my manager gave them the bad news and never told them who made the decision, so at least i wasn't seen as the bad one. i hated it mind.

I'm not too up on the progestorone. Is it to regulate your cycles?


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies, are we not having a new thread today? I am sooo glad it is nearly the weekend!


----------



## owo

Hi Tracy,

BnB admin decided it was best for us to have a sticky instead as i think we were filling up the boards with our BAW threads.


----------



## Sambatiki

morning everyone!! :wave:

Im so so happy today.. DF came home to surprise me last night and guess what!! Nice dark lines on the OPK!! 

Lisa - Know how you feel about redundancies we had loads here last year. Hope that the progestrone works for you :hug:

Tracy - Good to see you back. How is everything? I did drop by your journal! 

Im having a PMA day today. So no negativity from me!! 
Owo - How are you feeling today??


----------



## owo

Morning Kerry,

Great news that DF is home and you've got those dark lines on OPK. Get :sex: girl. :rofl:

I just spoke to babybond in Chelmsford I have booked my scan for Sunday 31st of August at 11:45AM. So the end of my 8th week. Much more convenient being the weekend. DH doesn't have to take the day off work that way, of course he was willing to. So just over three weeks to wait, much better than the 7-9 weeks wait on the NHS. I just pray that everything is ok. I still have loads of CM and just as paranoid that it is actually blood i'm feeling. I swear that most of my trips to the loo i don't actually have to go but want to check all is ok. I felt a little nauseaus this morning, mainly as i skipped cerial and had yoghurt as i wasn't feeling very hungry. I guess having a good breakfast really does make a difference. My bbs are soo sore now and the nips are sticking out like bullets, so a bit embarrising, trying to hide them from the boys at work :rofl: On the whole i feel ok.


----------



## golcarlilly

I did wonder if we should just have an ongoing thread a while ago, suppose they only have a certain amount of 'room' for posts and considering we are all so BAW we use too much LOL!!

Bet you can't wait for your scan OWO, exciting but scary though!! 

Kerry I am ok, well so-so really got the worst period pains ever!! roll on five oclock !


----------



## owo

sorry Tracy that the :witch: is being a bitch. I saw your post yesterday about your mum saying that it could be the change. WTF has she forgotten that you are still so young.


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - FAB news about the scan. You wouldnt believe how excited I am for you. I wish I could make time fly for you!! Im hoping that I'll be able to join you in first trimester at the end of the month!! 

Tracy - I did post on your thread too..... Really what is she thinking!!


----------



## NatalieW

Hello ladies.

owo - fab news about scan!!

I done another lot of retail therapy but got a migraine again today...:hissy:


----------



## owo

Hi Natalie,

Sorry to hear about your migrane. Retail therapy is great though.

I hope that all of you will be joining me in first tri at the end of this month too.


----------



## Lisa1984

owo said:


> I'm not too up on the progestorone. Is it to regulate your cycles?

It seems to be the only thing that brings :witch: on, I was only having 2 or 3 periods a year, 75mg of Norethisterone seems to bring her on.

It is also supposed to regulate my cycles, but dont know if it is or not until I stop I suppose.


----------



## Lisa1984

Sambatiki said:


> Owo - FAB news about the scan. You wouldnt believe how excited I am for you. I wish I could make time fly for you!! Im hoping that I'll be able to join you in first trimester at the end of the month!!
> 
> Tracy - I did post on your thread too..... Really what is she thinking!!

I hope you dont leave us when you get your :bfp:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - I would never leave the BAW girls!!! 

Nat - Glad the retail therapy was good. Any decent buys?? Sorry about the migraine I very rarely get them but when I do theyre gooduns!!


----------



## owo

Lisa1984 said:


> owo said:
> 
> 
> I'm not too up on the progestorone. Is it to regulate your cycles?
> 
> It seems to be the only thing that brings :witch: on, I was only having 2 or 3 periods a year, 75mg of Norethisterone seems to bring her on.
> 
> It is also supposed to regulate my cycles, but dont know if it is or not until I stop I suppose.Click to expand...

I guess most women would be happy to only have 2 or 3 periods a year, but not so convenient when TTC. Really hope the meds work and you get that :bfp: soon.


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning Ladies :hi:

Owo - fab news on the scan! :happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

I just got some new underwear - not every exciting! DH said I could have gotten something more exciting. I told him everyday wear is different especially in the job I do! So he's taking me shopping at the weekend. Oh and I got a shrug. 

I don't get migraines often but had it yesterday and again today, not sure whats wrong with it.

Lisa - I'm trying reflexology next week to help with coming off pill and cycles...


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> morning everyone!! :wave:
> 
> Im so so happy today.. DF came home to surprise me last night and guess what!! Nice dark lines on the OPK!!
> 
> Lisa - Know how you feel about redundancies we had loads here last year. Hope that the progestrone works for you :hug:
> 
> Tracy - Good to see you back. How is everything? I did drop by your journal!
> 
> Im having a PMA day today. So no negativity from me!!
> Owo - How are you feeling today??

Kerry, dark lines on opk! :happydance: I want to see your :bfp: this month!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I wanna see one too!! :rofl: I wanna see us all 'knocked up'!!! and more buns in the oven than hovis!! 

Nat - Shopping at the weekend sounds fun. Hope the reflexology works for you! 

I wanna see us all 'knocked up'!!! and more buns in the oven than hovis!!


----------



## Chris77

Girls, I'm all over the map today. Now, I think I haven't ovulated yet and we mised the boat. :dohh: And this morning DH and I were talking about houses and how he really wants to wait another year and almost burst into tears. WTF?!

Ugh.....well I do work in a psychiatric hospital - maybe I shoud go upstairs to check if they have any beds. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Did he actually say that you 'had' to wait another year?? You need to tell him how really strongly you feel about it all. Sorry he keeps blowing hot and cold. Maybe he's a bit scared so keeps coming up with excuses? :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Kerry - Oh no sorry I was a bit confusing. DH is on board with TTC he doesn't wait to wait another year for that - he wants to wait another year before we buy a house.


----------



## buffycat

:wave: 

sorry, been working this morning, so just catching up!

what's this about golcarlilly's mum saying she could be going through the change - if my mum said that i would probably rip her head off! cheeky mare.......

owo - am so pleased that you don't have to wait too long for you scan though...

and Chris - men are just lazy.......even their brains....that's why he missed the turning off the road several times!

ps i haven't eaten chocolate for 2 days! wow!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Phew!!! :happydance: I was getting all panicky!!


----------



## buffycat

kerry....why sad today?


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> :wave:
> 
> what's this about golcarlilly's mum saying she could be going through the change - if my mum said that i would probably rip her head off! cheeky mare.......
> 
> ps i haven't eaten chocolate for 2 days! wow!

Yes, it is true she did say it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I am just back from the docs and well cheesed off, just popping to the canteen for chocolate (and I don't normally eat it) need something to cheer me up :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> kerry....why sad today?

Yeah whats up chick?:hug:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> what's this about golcarlilly's mum saying she could be going through the change - if my mum said that i would probably rip her head off! cheeky mare.......
> 
> ps i haven't eaten chocolate for 2 days! wow!
> 
> Yes, it is true she did say it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am just back from the docs and well cheesed off, just popping to the canteen for chocolate (and I don't normally eat it) need something to cheer me up :hissy:Click to expand...

What happened at the docs?


----------



## golcarlilly

She said it can take a few months after m/c for your hormone levels to regulate and I should just wait and see what happens!! waste of time going!


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance: for owo. YAY scan. :dance:


----------



## Chris77

Oh, I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: I hope the chocolate helps you!


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning Icre :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

Morning yes, good...yet to be determined :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

lcrepka said:


> Morning yes, good...yet to be determined :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

golcarlilly said:


> She said it can take a few months after m/c for your hormone levels to regulate and I should just wait and see what happens!! waste of time going!

oh give me strength.....what does she think you have been doing ?!?

wait and see what happens?!?! that's one of those comments like 'when you stop trying, it'll happen'....load of bunkem if you ask me

it took me 4 months to pluck up the courage to go to gp after mc.......not much help for me either......well done for going though......:hugs:


ps was the chocolate good?!


----------



## Chris77

Mothers - you gotta love them - or not. MIL said to me (right in front of a group of people) _OH NO! You can't have a baby now, you have to wait You have to have a house first and don't even argue with me about this._ :growlmad: I was so upset I spent the rest of the day crying. Her head would roll if she knew we were TTC now.


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry girls been at lunch!!

Changed my Mood!! As today is PMA day. Not sad really excited about going home to :sex: ha ha ha 

Tracy - Really sorry doc wasn't very helpful. Think I might become a Doc too, as thats all they same to say 'wait and see'!!! :hug: keeping eating chocolate!!


----------



## Lisa1984

OWO - It sucks not getting regular periods on my own, but at least I get them now at all! I dont have PCOS though or any cysts on my ovaries so I still dont know whats wrong with me! I'd love to know what to do/take to make me ovulate!! I feel like a failure - OH's brother is a year older than him and has 3 kids already and I have none :(

KERRY - I saw your OPK - blooming well brilliant!! I have the same OPK's and never had even a glimpse of a second line!! I hope you get your :bfp: this month as long as you dont leave us!! "More buns in the oven than hovis" :rofl: Oh how I laughed and colleagues just looked at me like I was nuts!!

NATALIEW - I would love to heare more about this reflexology thing, I would love to even ovulate once to see what it was like, and get a positive OPK for once!! Then I can boink the living daylights out of DF!! HAHA :rofl: :rofl: "BOINK". 
I asked JACKY24 about it in one of her thread, she has been getting reflexology I think, but she never replied.


----------



## buffycat

Chris....i am in shock that MIL said that!!!!

it isn't up to her! It's you and hubby, and you are both adults (at least your photo suggests that anyway!)

interfering old battleaxe!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - Sorry youre having trouble with the OV. etc Have you tried Angus cactus??


----------



## Lisa1984

I'm going to play Gala Bingo online tonight - free bingo night WOO!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> Chris....i am in shock that MIL said that!!!!
> 
> it isn't up to her! It's you and hubby, and you are both adults (at least your photo suggests that anyway!)
> 
> interfering old battleaxe!

:rofl: @ interfering old battleaxe - I actually laughed out loud at that one :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Sambatiki said:


> Lisa - Sorry youre having trouble with the OV. etc Have you tried Angus cactus??

Yeah tried that, did absolutely nothing except making my pee stinky!


----------



## Chris77

Lisa, I'm sorry you're having problems ovulating. Can't your doctor give your progesterone to start ovulating again?


----------



## Lisa1984

I am on progesterone but that doesnt make you ovulate :(


----------



## Chris77

Oh, I thought it did. My bad! I'm sure they'll be able to give you something though to jump start Ov. in the event that it doesn't happen.


----------



## NatalieW

Kerry - enjoy the :sex:!!! I'm just going to pounce on my husband later too!! :rofl: :rofl:

Lisa - I will let you know what happens, I found my look at registered reflexologists and some have maternity, preconception and post conception help too...

My migraine still hasn't gone, and test driving a car in a bit


----------



## buffycat

Natalie - had a look at your wedding piccies earlier on - they are gorgeous! love the dress and flowers - looked like a great day!


----------



## Sambatiki

Agree with buffycat, natalie !


----------



## Chris77

I think I'm hanging out with you girls too much. The other night I said to DH, "Man, I'm so knackered!" He looked at me and said, "you're WHAT??" :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks girls... I loved my day, I can't believe it was nearly three weeks ago. I put my honeymoon ones up as well.

I can't wait for the official ones!


----------



## Chris77

Time flies doesn't it Natalie?


----------



## buffycat

the delights of the English language.......didn't realise that knackered isn't used in the US!

morning everyone ! it's Friday!!!!!!!!!

:headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls Yayyy Friday:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Chris that is funny, language can be hilarious even in different parts of the country, when I first met my OH (who is from Bury, Lancashire ) he asked me what I had been doing that day at work and I said " oh just tossing it off " (meaning messing around trying to look busy as I had nothing to do) He thought i meant something entirely different :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

morning - i think i would think something different as well!!!!

i'm amazed though - Bury is in Lancashire not Yorkshire! My hubby is from Lancashire and the divide between Lancs and Yorkshire is huge!!


----------



## golcarlilly

NatalieW said:


> Thanks girls... I loved my day, I can't believe it was nearly three weeks ago. I put my honeymoon ones up as well.
> 
> I can't wait for the official ones!

Your wedding photos are lovely Natalie! I had a nosy at your honeymoon ones too, I went to Llandudno when I was pregnant with my DD (15 years ago!) and have a picture of me on the top of Conwy Castle just where you were standing!!


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> morning - i think i would think something different as well!!!!
> 
> i'm amazed though - Bury is in Lancashire not Yorkshire! My hubby is from Lancashire and the divide between Lans and Yorkshire is huge!!

OOPs sorry that is my fault, been doing a marketing database this morning and I have south yorkshire on the brain :dohh: Of course it is Lancs!!!


----------



## buffycat

:rofl: that would have been funny if the geography had changed - a war would errupt between the two couties again!

i might be going to Huddersfiled in a few weeks time.......to see the head office of poundstretcher!


----------



## golcarlilly

How funny - that is on the next but one industrial estate to my work!!!


----------



## buffycat

i'll let you know when i'm up - maybe pop for lunch?!


----------



## baby.love

Morning ladies :) have you all seen the message from Reedy? there is a post in WTT section. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girlies!!

Im not BAW today yeyy!! :happydance: :dance: 

Im off today! Hope everyone is ok!


Ha ha ha @ Tossing!! :rofl: Buffycat I read it as you did!!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

so glad it is Friday, i need a weekend! i also need chocolate.....but am restraining....i have so got to lose weight!

any luck with quitting smoking baby.love?


----------



## baby.love

Not yet buffycat, but i am going to somehow! I do believe hypnotherapy will be the answer though as my willpower is so bad!

Morning Kerry...How's you hun?


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning all - just had my brekkie - Fruit N Nut Weetabix minis - yum!!

TFI's FRIDAY!!!!! YAY!!

Although I have friends coming tomorrow so going to be cleaning when i get home and give the dog a bath cos she seriously stinks!!!!


----------



## baby.love

I had a bacon sandwich for brekkie :) i know what you mean about stinky dogs Lisa my dog is in need of a shower!!


----------



## buffycat

stinky dog! :rofl: i do hope that she likes baths!

i had one weetabix this morning, and my banana is sat on my desk at the moment.....

seriously, a bar of chocolate would go down quite nicely though!

Kerry - what you up to today then?


----------



## baby.love

OMG its just started chucking it down here! Hopefully it will clear the air as its so muggy :(


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> i'll let you know when i'm up - maybe pop for lunch?!

That would be great! depends when you are up though, I am off work the last two weeks of August and then may be stuck on Reception as the girl is leaving and I have to cover so don't get any breaks:hissy: Let me know when you are up!


----------



## golcarlilly

Can't find the message about Reedy??


----------



## buffycat

no breaks! that's just crap, and illegal! will keep you posted though - where are you off to at the end of August?

bab.love - apparently going to chuck it down all day tomorrow - typical, lovely today, and crap at the weekend! :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girls

Not doing alot to today maybe tidy the house as DF's mum, dad, sister and newphew are coming to stay tomorrow. Atm Im just boiling eggs for eggy dip-its in bed!! 

Baby.love - Did you have another test today???


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - It cant rain tomorrow.. Its my birthday :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Kerry - I didn't say it would rain - Buffycat did LOL I say you can never tell what the weather is going to be by the forecast, only way is by looking out of the window!! Lucky you having the day off and HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tommorrow!!

Buffy I know it is the pits not getting a break, I should complain really!


----------



## baby.love

golcarlilly said:


> Can't find the message about Reedy??

There is a thread hun that i done with a message in it from her :)


----------



## Lisa1984

Wasps are going crazy just now - Im so scared of them as well!

Colleague just hit one with a ruler and it flew across the room :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Sambatiki said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Not doing alot to today maybe tidy the house as DF's mum, dad, sister and newphew are coming to stay tomorrow. Atm Im just boiling eggs for eggy dip-its in bed!!
> 
> Baby.love - Did you have another test today???

Hey Kerry yeah i tested and nothing!! so i am thinking they are evaps which appeared quicker due to the humid air....But my OPK today is fainter than yesterdays so i am confused again!! :rofl: dont take much with me though


----------



## golcarlilly

I will go and have a look for Reedy's message

I read a useful tip about wasps yesterday (can't remember where?) apparently if you are having a picnic or meal outside, to keep them away you blow up a paper bag and hang it nearby and the wasps think it is an enemy nest and don't come near!


----------



## Lisa1984

thats actually a really good tip!!

I work in a 2 story modular building you see, and with the windows and doors open its impossible to keep them out!!!

Dont know what I hate more - them or bees!


----------



## buffycat

bees are good....but wasps - yuk!

one way to get rid of one is to spray it with hairspray, they kind a seize up.......(awful though really i guess.......)


----------



## baby.love

I hate wasps but my DH is terrified of them! If he see's or hears one thats it he runs about like a loony until i get rid of it :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Lisa1984 said:


> thats actually a really good tip!!
> 
> I work in a 2 story modular building you see, and with the windows and doors open its impossible to keep them out!!!
> 
> Dont know what I hate more - them or bees!

OOh try it and let me know if it works! We are not allowed to open the windows due to the air con - I long for fresh air!!


----------



## golcarlilly

It is quiet on here today isn't it? I am Sooooo BAW today, stuck on reception (again) and no break for me! Dying to eat my lunch but trying to hold out till half twelve! I am out for dinner tonight to a chinese buffet - massive pig out LOl won't do my diet a bit of good!


----------



## Lisa1984

Pfffft we dont have air con - its like an oven in summer and a freezer in winter!!

Like a giant portakabin - only fancier!


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL what do you do for a job?


----------



## buffycat

we have air con, but it is ice cold and i am cold blooded anyway - 'tis dress down today, and i have a warm hooded top on even though it is gorgeous outside!

i'm starving too.....have veg cous cous for lunch today......


----------



## golcarlilly

Ours has control next to my desk so if I am cold I turn it to warm (I am always freezing!) 

I have a potato, bacon and broad bean salad today (made with my own homegrown spuds!!)

I LOVE cous cous!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Ladies

I have some good news! just been accepted for the Clear Blue Fertility trials!! Im soooo excited about it I had to come & tell you all! xx


----------



## golcarlilly

That is cool, what do you have to do?


----------



## NickyT75

LOL I don't really know TBH!! Im just so shocked I got accepted!!

I think you have to wee in a bottle every day & send it to them for analysis & they give you a fertility monitor & test strips for free as a thankyou?

How rubbish am I? LOL - think I'd better find out properly eh? xx


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL I am sure it will be good fun whatever you have to do!


----------



## Lisa1984

golcarlilly said:


> LOL what do you do for a job?


I am a secretary for a major plant hire company


----------



## owo

Afternoon All. You've all been chat happy today. Took me about five minutes to catch up on everything.
Been a bit bbusy this morning. Had to fix my PC. Internet explorer and Outlook both decided to go belly up. They'd been playing up for the last week or so, but as a typical IT person our own PC's are always the last one's to get fixed. So finally sorted my laptop out and it seems to be behaving itself for now.
I saw Reedy's message. Babylove do you think she'll come back soon.
Lisa- I hope i didn't offend you yesterday when i made my comment about "most women would be happy with only a couple of periods a year". I didn't mean that to sound like you should be grateful or something. It must be very frustrating for you. Was really bugging me last night that i might have offended you when i really didn't mean to. Sometimes it is difficult to get across emotions or emphasis in typed messages. If i did please accept my apologies. :hugs:

Kerry -So it's your birthday tomorrow :happydance: Hope you have a great day.

Buffycat- I thought i was the only one that sits in an airconditioned work office with a fleece on when everyone else seems to fine. :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Don't be daft Owo - I knew what you meant! :)


----------



## baby.love

Hiya owo, i dont know when she will be back! but soon hopefully..I have asked her on msn so will let you know what she says.


----------



## baby.love

This is the response from Reedy when i asked if she will be back soon..... *"aw bless hopefully if my sneakiness works"* So soon i hope :)


----------



## baby.love

Golcarlilly i have just passed your message on now :) I only just managed to get back on msn a few mins ago so sorry for the delay lol


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh glad it's got busier, my day is dragging today, all I can think about is what I am having to eat tonight, I love chinese :munch:


----------



## Lisa1984

I'm havin chinese tomorrow night when my friends come over!!!

I think i will have crispy shredded chicken in peking sauce with FRIED rice!!

*drools*


----------



## golcarlilly

mmm sounds lovely, I will be having hot and sour soup (my fave) followed by a bit of everything from the starters followed by a bit of everything from the mains washed down with copious amounts of white wine LOL


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have some good news! just been accepted for the Clear Blue Fertility trials!! Im soooo excited about it I had to come & tell you all! xx

Awww that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning Ladies :hi:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> mmm sounds lovely, I will be having hot and sour soup (my fave) followed by a bit of everything from the starters followed by a bit of everything from the mains washed down with copious amounts of white wine LOL

Oooooooo - that sounds GOOD!


----------



## Lisa1984

I dont like wine :(


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> the delights of the English language.......didn't realise that knackered isn't used in the US!
> 
> morning everyone ! it's Friday!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :headspin::headspin::headspin:

LOL - nope knackered isn't used in the US. I'm so happy it's Friday!


----------



## golcarlilly

Good morning Chris!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Morning girls Yayyy Friday:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Chris that is funny, language can be hilarious even in different parts of the country, when I first met my OH (who is from Bury, Lancashire ) he asked me what I had been doing that day at work and I said " oh just tossing it off " (meaning messing around trying to look busy as I had nothing to do) He thought i meant something entirely different :rofl:

:rofl: Yes, "tossing off" in the US has an ENTIRELY different meaning too. :blush:


----------



## golcarlilly

Lisa1984 said:


> I dont like wine :(


WHAT?!!! are you insane!:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Good morning Chris!

Morning Tracy! :hi: Actually it's Good Afternoon for you. lol


----------



## golcarlilly

I know but I knew it was AM for you !


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> I dont like wine :(
> 
> 
> WHAT?!!! are you insane!:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Poor you - the whole working day stretching out before you LOL (sorry couldn't resist!!)


----------



## Lisa1984

Im a jack daniels and coke kinda girl!

AKA Alky!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Poor you - the whole working day stretching out before you LOL (sorry couldn't resist!!)

LOL Yeah, but it's going to be busy morning so hopefully the day will go fast. Then after work I'm getting my nails done. DH is playing softball so I have the evening to myself. :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

What are you having done nail-wise?

Lisa - love JD & coke too (I am a total alkie :rofl:)


----------



## Chris77

I have acrylics - so I need a fill in - and maybe have them cut down.


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> What are you having done nail-wise?
> 
> Lisa - love JD & coke too (I am a total alkie :rofl:)

<~~~~~ loves Margaritas!


----------



## golcarlilly

I have had them in the past for special occasions but they are too expensive for me to have all the time, I keep trying to grow my own nails but they are just rubbish!


----------



## golcarlilly

What are everyones plans for this weekend? Apart from going out tonight and being hung-over tomorrow(!!!) I need to do some ironing and then we are planning to go out for the day for a picnic and long walk on Sunday - weather permitting!


----------



## buffycat

picking blackcurrants tomorrow morning to make jam with!

ps i don't drink at all!


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> picking blackcurrants tomorrow morning to make jam with!
> 
> ps i don't drink at all!

OOh I love picking my own fruit, I am waiting for the blackberries to be ready then we are going to pick hundreds!! 

How come you don't drink do you not like the taste?


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I have had them in the past for special occasions but they are too expensive for me to have all the time, I keep trying to grow my own nails but they are just rubbish!

I have a HORRIBLE time growing my own nails and always end up biting them and then they look like crap. But then I get nails on and 6 to 8 weeks later I can't stand them. :shrug: Such a tangled web.


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah they are a pain to keep looking nice, I always find they need infilling too quick and look awful if you dont keep up to them!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> What are everyones plans for this weekend? Apart from going out tonight and being hung-over tomorrow(!!!) I need to do some ironing and then we are planning to go out for the day for a picnic and long walk on Sunday - weather permitting!

Tonight - getting nails done and enjoying alone time - playing on pogo while my little doxie is curled up next to me. Have to take an on-line Marketing test.

Saturday - not much it's only supposed to be 79 degrees and partly cloudy so may be too chilly to go swimming. May go to Best Buy and buy the game "Buzz" for Playstation 2.

Sunday - dinner at MIL's at 2:00 so the whole day is shot. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Yeah they are a pain to keep looking nice, I always find they need infilling too quick and look awful if you dont keep up to them!

I can usually get away with going every 2 weeks. Yes, they are a pain and I'm way too obsessive about them which is why I usually bite them off after about 8 weeks.


----------



## buffycat

golcarlilly said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> OOh I love picking my own fruit, I am waiting for the blackberries to be ready then we are going to pick hundreds!!
> 
> How come you don't drink do you not like the taste?

oh i do like the taste! i had to stop drinking with my arthritis meds - either that or end up with a knackered lliver.......been 4 years now......

instead, i get to watch everyone else get drunk - can be quite entertaining too! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> OOh I love picking my own fruit, I am waiting for the blackberries to be ready then we are going to pick hundreds!!
> 
> How come you don't drink do you not like the taste?
> 
> oh i do like the taste! i had to stop drinking with my arthritis meds - either that or end up with a knackered lliver.......been 4 years now......
> 
> instead, i get to watch everyone else get drunk - can be quite entertaining too! :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah, it's amazing what fools people make of themselves, isn't it? :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

<~~~~~~~~~ Has her own nails - look fab :)

I dont really drink often - just sometimes :)


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> <~~~~~~~~~ Has her own nails - look fab :)
> 
> I dont really drink often - just sometimes :)

<~~~~ wishes she had her own nails. :cry:

SUUUURRRRE Lisa - that's what they ALL say! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

I'm taking that photo off - my fringe (bangs) are all frizzy in it lol!!!
Will take a better pic later!


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> I'm taking that photo off - my fringe (bangs) are all frizzy in it lol!!!
> Will take a better pic later!

You look beautiful Lisa!


----------



## Lisa1984

thats my pyjama top on holiday haha :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> thats my pyjama top on holiday haha :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> OOh I love picking my own fruit, I am waiting for the blackberries to be ready then we are going to pick hundreds!!
> 
> How come you don't drink do you not like the taste?
> 
> oh i do like the taste! i had to stop drinking with my arthritis meds - either that or end up with a knackered lliver.......been 4 years now......
> 
> instead, i get to watch everyone else get drunk - can be quite entertaining too! :rofl:Click to expand...

You are young to have arthritis - is it bad?


----------



## golcarlilly

hard to keep up with all the posts !!


----------



## baby.love

GIRLS ANOTHER MESSAGE FROM REEDY......
*
oh i miss you guys so much might have to pop on next week x I'm having withdrawal symptoms *


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL it is hard to keep away, i tried but failed tell her!!


----------



## Chris77

Tracy - I know everyone is quite the chatterbox today!

baby.love - that's funny she's having withdrawal. lol


----------



## golcarlilly

What other forums does everyone go on? 

I use moneysavingexpert, gardeners corner and sometimes bounty and net mums


----------



## Chris77

I go on prairietalk.com. I'm a HUGE Little House On The Prairie fan. :blush:


----------



## Lisa1984

I dont use any except for B&B!


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh I used to love little house on the prairie, didn't think it was on anymore though?


----------



## baby.love

Reedy has gone home for the day...But looks like we may see her next week :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> OOh I used to love little house on the prairie, didn't think it was on anymore though?

Oh no it's not - well only in re-runs.


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> Reedy has gone home for the day...But looks like we may see her next week :happydance:

YAY! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

I see! tell you what I used to love - Cheers - but only the first ones with Shelley Long in them


----------



## Chris77

I could never really get in to Cheers - don't know why.
I also used to love Roseanne - and still watch the re-runs.


----------



## buffycat

just bnb for me....! :D


----------



## golcarlilly

I loved Roseanne, there again the early ones were the best! Do you get any British programmes over there?


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> just bnb for me....! :D

Looking like I am the only forum geek then:blush:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I loved Roseanne, there again the early ones were the best! Do you get any British programmes over there?

Yeah, I stopped watching after they won the lottery - I couldn't relate. Being poor - that I can relate too. :rofl:

I remember watching one British show, just recently actually. I can't for the life of me remember the name of it though. It was about aliens I think.


----------



## golcarlilly

Not Doctor Who??


----------



## Chris77

Hmmmm....I don't think so. It had a young girl long curly hair living with her father and she discovered and there was this drink kind of like a soda pop that everyone was drinking but her because she didn't like it - then she and her friend go to a factory of some sort.....ugh I'm only remember bits and pieces of it.


----------



## golcarlilly

No idea what that could have been? Maybe a kids show? 

Where has everyone gone - are you all busy? I have nothing at all to do this afternoon! Chris what time is it there?


----------



## Chris77

It's 9:21 am here now.


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> I loved Roseanne, there again the early ones were the best! Do you get any British programmes over there?


The only british programmes I remember were "are you being served?" "keeping up appearances" and "red dwarf". I actually wish we got more to be honest. We don't even get that much for Canadian programming here in Canada It's mostly stuff from the States, which is pretty much the same as anything we could come up with here, so that's fine by me.


----------



## owo

lcrepka said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I loved Roseanne, there again the early ones were the best! Do you get any British programmes over there?
> 
> 
> The only british programmes I remember were "are you being served?" "keeping up appearances" and "red dwarf". I actually wish we got more to be honest. We don't even get that much for Canadian programming here in Canada It's mostly stuff from the States, which is pretty much the same as anything we could come up with here, so that's fine by me.Click to expand...

We don't seem to have a lot of British programmes either. Well not that i watch. I always end up just watching the US shows also.

Chris - I love the Buzz game. I think we have all of them apart from the sports quiz as we don't follow many sports and would be rubbish :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I hate red dwarf but love the other two!


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG only 9.21 what time do you start work over there?


----------



## golcarlilly

what is the buzz game?


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> OMG only 9.21 what time do you start work over there?

I start at 8:00 am. Buzz is a game for Playstation 2


----------



## LeaArr

It's 7:20 here. I start at 8. I usually try to be here for 7:30 though so I can have coffee and a puff with the girls. Will have to be giving that up right quick though.


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> lcrepka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I loved Roseanne, there again the early ones were the best! Do you get any British programmes over there?
> 
> 
> The only british programmes I remember were "are you being served?" "keeping up appearances" and "red dwarf". I actually wish we got more to be honest. We don't even get that much for Canadian programming here in Canada It's mostly stuff from the States, which is pretty much the same as anything we could come up with here, so that's fine by me.Click to expand...
> 
> We don't seem to have a lot of British programmes either. Well not that i watch. I always end up just watching the US shows also.
> 
> Chris - I love the Buzz game. I think we have all of them apart from the sports quiz as we don't follow many sports and would be rubbish :rofl:Click to expand...

Hi Owo! :hi: Yeah, I always pick the blonde cheerleader when I play. She's exactly like me, it's really funny.


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> I hate red dwarf but love the other two!

I enjoy all of them. Sometimes the silly/stupid humor of red dwarf is just what one needs. I think it's a rather nasty guilty pleasure though. Our public tv station would have red dwarf marathons once a year, so I guess I never really had the chance to get sick of it. I only watched one or two marathons though.


----------



## Chris77

I've never seen red dwarf. I don't think we get that here.


----------



## golcarlilly

WHY IS IT NOT TIME TO GO HOME YET :hissy: I am SO bored I could cry!!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> WHY IS IT NOT TIME TO GO HOME YET :hissy: I am SO bored I could cry!!!

:hugs: It's almost over. Hang in there!


----------



## golcarlilly

I really need to get a new job!! No can do though or will not be eligible for full maternity benefits!


----------



## golcarlilly

Woohoo just noticed I have hit 600 posts!!


----------



## LeaArr

WooHoo!!


----------



## Chris77

Wohoo!

Anyone watching the Opening Ceremonies tonight?


----------



## LeaArr

I have, sadly, lost interest in the olympics. I think I may watch the opening ceremonies though. I'll probably forget :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I love the Olympics - especially Summer. Gymnastics is my favorite! I plan on watching trampoline this year too. :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

I am more about figure skating, so I have to wait a couple of years yet :) Yay Vancouver 2010!!


----------



## Chris77

I love watching figure skating too!


----------



## golcarlilly

I won't be watching opening ceremonies as I am out on the town tonight!! Will prob watch gymnastics but thats all, not really into sport!


----------



## Chris77

I'm the only one that doesn't have plans tonight. :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girls

Im kinda back now but sujpposed to be doing housework :dohh: Id rather be at the golf club instead! I started to read the thread but its really long and DF is already scowling at me because Im doing this :rofl: :rofl: I'll try and catch up with everything on sunday


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> I'm the only one that doesn't have plans tonight. :cry:

But you DO have plans you are having a nice relaxing evening being pampered and relaxing by yourself, I never get an eve to myself these days, it is nice sometimes!

Kerry - ignore OH come and chat to us!!


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Kerry :hi:

Have a good weekend!


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> I'm the only one that doesn't have plans tonight. :cry:

I have plans tonight. Sit in front of the TV and watch the opening cermony of the olympics. It should be recording at home at the moment, so i can watch it this evening. Other than that no plans.


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm the only one that doesn't have plans tonight. :cry:
> 
> But you DO have plans you are having a nice relaxing evening being pampered and relaxing by yourself, I never get an eve to myself these days, it is nice sometimes!
> 
> Kerry - ignore OH come and chat to us!!Click to expand...

True enough....


----------



## golcarlilly

I am fed up, just been reading about charting and it all sounds too complicated I really don't think I can be bothered - why can't it just be as simple as bd - get pregnant??


----------



## Lisa1984

DF's aunt stays in Queens, she was over a few months ago and was telling me all the programmes she watches from the UK - dont know how she does it though!


----------



## Lisa1984

Does anyone like Muller One A Day Yogurt drink?

I just took a sip and nearly vomited eeewww!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Lisa where have you been?


----------



## Lisa1984

I was out for lunch from 2-3 and then i have been working hard to clear my desk for the weekend!!! 59 minutes to go!! Woo!!

Did you miss me? 

Lol


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah I did!! 

I am so bored I am counting the seconds till five oclock!!


----------



## buffycat

sorry peeps, was in a team meeting.....now on a conference call and eating my far too healthy alpen bar.....

am feeling so tired though......beyond funny.........
tonight, i will be watching tv followed by a long sleep......


----------



## Lisa1984

50 mins!
I will be away about 5 too though


----------



## golcarlilly

Lisa1984 said:


> 50 mins!
> I will be away about 5 too though

Me too - hurray!!:happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

For all you ladies who have lost a baby there is a lovely thread been added in the m/c forum where you can light a candle for your babies, I have just done it, I want to cry now:cry:


----------



## Lisa1984

I have never been pregnant before 

Once I thought i was - about 5 years ago but i wasnt


----------



## golcarlilly

when are you starting TTC again?


----------



## Lisa1984

I am unofficially TTC at the moment - :sex: without any protection but as Im not ovulating it really makes no difference.


----------



## golcarlilly

Right I see! I am trying to TTC but since no idea when I ovulate now i very much doubt if I will be successful - really do need to try and chart but I just can't face it!


----------



## golcarlilly

Please five oclock HURRY UP!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Still 5 hours left for me. :cry: I leave at 4:30 pm.


----------



## Chris77

I'm driving myself bonkers! I can't stop symptom spotting!!! :hissy:


----------



## buffycat

you have a cry.....:hugs:

i actually think i cry on average once a week after my mc.....:cry:

is that normal?


----------



## Lisa1984

I bought OPK's but I havent done anything else - Im kinda resigned to the fact now it might never happen. Think its just clearly unexplained the problems with me. 

24 minutes to go!!

Gala Bingo tonight lol - im such an old granny at 24!


----------



## Chris77

I love Bingo!!


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:
 

> you have a cry.....:hugs:
> 
> i actually think i cry on average once a week after my mc.....:cry:
> 
> is that normal?


Since mine I can cry over nothing at the drop of a hat - I think it is normal, especially since what the doc said to me yesterday about hormones taking time to settle :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1984

Online bingo rocks my world!!!

Tonight at 19.55 - 8p a game

1 Line - £800
2 Lines - £800
Full House - £800

Its a special for the Olympics!


----------



## golcarlilly

Lisa1984 said:


> I bought OPK's but I havent done anything else - Im kinda resigned to the fact now it might never happen. Think its just clearly unexplained the problems with me.
> 
> 24 minutes to go!!
> 
> Gala Bingo tonight lol - im such an old granny at 24!


:hugs: you will get your :bfp: one day :hugs:

PS yes you are an old granny :rofl: and you are Chris :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Lisa1984 said:


> Online bingo rocks my world!!!
> 
> Tonight at 19.55 - 8p a game
> 
> 1 Line - £800
> 2 Lines - £800
> Full House - £800
> 
> Its a special for the Olympics!

OMG I had no idea you could win so much - is it always so cheap to play too?


----------



## golcarlilly

16 minutes to go


----------



## Chris77

Yeah I need to get on that Bingo - I could definitely use some extra $$.


----------



## golcarlilly

me too!


----------



## LeaArr

Blah...two hours down...6 to go. I just want to go home. I have some video editing to do. DH is gone for the weekend. 
It's been so long since I have played Bingo.


----------



## golcarlilly

Right you guys I am signing off for today gotta take the post on my way home so I get to leave a few mins early, hope the day goes fast for you lot on the other side of the world!! 

Have a great weekend one and all :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

Have a good weekend. See you later. :hug:


----------



## Chris77

I have no patience for work today. Just want to leave and get my nails done. Actually, I really just want to :sleep::sleep:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Right you guys I am signing off for today gotta take the post on my way home so I get to leave a few mins early, hope the day goes fast for you lot on the other side of the world!!
> 
> Have a great weekend one and all :hug:

Bye Tracey, have a good weekend!


----------



## Chris77

Looks like it's just you and me Icre.


----------



## buffycat

bye Tracey :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Oh good Buffy's still here! :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

yep, still working! have also found out that i have a conference call on Sunday at 2pm...wtf?!?!? :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

Boo!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> yep, still working! have also found out that i have a conference call on Sunday at 2pm...wtf?!?!? :hissy:

Oh that sucks monkey a**!!! I'm sorry!


----------



## buffycat

ggrrrr :growlmad: i swear this place are after a pound of flesh sometimes!

i am soooo hungry....only been on diet for 4 days and it is really getting to me.......fat club is on monday....so fingers crossed i make it through the weekend....

if my cat can lose weight, then so can i!!!!!


----------



## buffycat

sucks monkey a**.....that's a new one......might try using that at work!

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:

I know what you mean about the dieting. That's why I don't do it anymore. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I know what you mean about the dieting. That's why I don't do it anymore. :rofl:


:rofl: me either, but with my tummy the way it is, I don't want to overstress it by dieting


----------



## buffycat

don't think i'm prepared to give up just yet.......have decided the following...

- lose weight and :sex: will be better, and more frequent!
- less weight to lose post pregnancy (if i ever get pregnant)
- smaller bra - oh to be a 34D! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

lcrepka said:


> :rofl: me either, but with my tummy the way it is, I don't want to overstress it by dieting

you have a poorly tummy?


----------



## Chris77

lcrepka said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I know what you mean about the dieting. That's why I don't do it anymore. :rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl: me either, but with my tummy the way it is, I don't want to overstress it by dietingClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl: I love that! I know what you mean about bellies. I already look like I'm a good 5 or 6 months pregnant. And I am NOT joking!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> don't think i'm prepared to give up just yet.......have decided the following...
> 
> - lose weight and :sex: will be better, and more frequent!
> - less weight to lose post pregnancy (if i ever get pregnant)
> - smaller bra - oh to be a 34D! :rofl:

I love it Buffy!!


----------



## buffycat

i'm about 5 months then......and DH is due twins any day now! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> i'm about 5 months then......and DH is due twins any day now! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Chris77 said:


> I love it Buffy!!

'tis true though! last time we both lost 3 stone in weight.....wow...the :sex: was fantastic! maybe we should have been ttc back then!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> lcrepka said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: me either, but with my tummy the way it is, I don't want to overstress it by dieting
> 
> you have a poorly tummy?Click to expand...


I have been having abdominal pain ranging from mild to severe for the past year or so. As of yet, there is no diagnosis. 

I got rid of my ticker cause DH wants me to get a Dr's ok before we start trying. My Dr is on Mat leave right now, so I am waiting to see if DH's doc can give me a referral.


----------



## Chris77

Icre, I'm so sorry about your abdominal pain. I hope it gets better for you!


----------



## buffycat

oh no, that doesn't sound good.....i do hope it isn't serious and that you get a referral soon........

right, i'm off home now.......hope you both have a lovely weekend.......

Chris - try not to have an argument/cat-fight with MIL(!!!).......just remember that you know something that she doesn't (that you are ttc now rather after a house!) :happydance:

and icre.....put your feet up this weekend and have a nice glass of wine!

byeeee:wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Thanks. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> oh no, that doesn't sound good.....i do hope it isn't serious and that you get a referral soon........
> 
> right, i'm off home now.......hope you both have a lovely weekend.......
> 
> Chris - try not to have an argument/cat-fight with MIL(!!!).......just remember that you know something that she doesn't (that you are ttc now rather after a house!) :happydance:
> 
> and icre.....put your feet up this weekend and have a nice glass of wine!
> 
> byeeee:wave:

Thanks Buffy - I won't have any arguments with MIL - she's making me stuffed artichokes. :rofl:

Have a great weekend Buffy :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> oh no, that doesn't sound good.....i do hope it isn't serious and that you get a referral soon........
> 
> right, i'm off home now.......hope you both have a lovely weekend.......
> 
> Chris - try not to have an argument/cat-fight with MIL(!!!).......just remember that you know something that she doesn't (that you are ttc now rather after a house!) :happydance:
> 
> and icre.....put your feet up this weekend and have a nice glass of wine!
> 
> byeeee:wave:
> 
> Thanks Buffy - I won't have any arguments with MIL - she's making me stuffed artichokes. :rofl:
> 
> Have a great weekend Buffy :wave:Click to expand...

Yummers. I want some. I'm debating what to get for lunch. Today is payday, so I want to get a treat.


----------



## Chris77

Yeah I love stuffed artichokes. I don't know how to make them though.


----------



## buffycat

Morning everyone!!!!! :wave:

did you all have a good weekend?


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning all :)

Had a good weekend - played Rock Band on the Xbox360 on Saturday - hilarious!!

Yesterday I stayed in my nightie all day, watched Bourne Ultimatum, Dont Mess With The Zohan and I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry.

Weekend goes in way too quick though :(

Got bank holiday two weeks today though so WOO!

Didnt do any :sex: this weekend though - neither of us was in the mood!


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls :) i am sat here with deep heat on my shoulder as i pulled it in the night :cry: Off to the doctors at 11.30 for a good old MOT! My weekend was rubbish as DH was at work nearly all of it. owwww my shoulder hurts loads has anyone got a spare? :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Lisa, i envy you for having a day like yesterday! i love those sort of days.....id be quite happy to stay in pjs all day watching SATC accompanied by a large packet of biscuits......hobnobs preferably!


baby.love, that is not good about your shoulder! take some ibuprofen 600mg (tesco have that one)....i don't have any spare limbs, though i could do with some spare limbs myself!


yesterday was good though....got back in the saddle so to speak!


----------



## baby.love

Thanks buffycat i think i will have to take something for it as i can hardly move my am due to it hurting. 

Oh Lisa i had a PJ day yesterday and it was fab :D

OMG as i was sitting here my son sat on the potty and done a wee :yipee:


----------



## Lisa1984

Its been a long time since I done that, both me and OH just chilled allllll day!

In the winter we do it often, cos the weather is too rubbish to do anything else.


----------



## buffycat

baby.love! well done for your son!!!! 

pj days for us in winter are more frequent too......love them......get some papers delivered, and eat yummy food all day.....


----------



## Lisa1984

We slept til about 11am and I make cheese toasties on the George Foreman.

Dinner - Steak Pie (made from scratch), baby potatoes, cauliflower & cheese sauce, veg.

Yuuuuumy!!


----------



## baby.love

Thanks buffycat, well after the wee on the potty he decided to wee on the rug :rofl: oh well its a good start. Well i am off to get ready for the doctors....see you all later x


----------



## buffycat

ooh, your dinner sounds gorgeous....think i'll come to your house!

i love cauliflower cheese!!! :D


----------



## buffycat

oh well, he is a boy after all......!

good luck at the doctors......


----------



## Lisa1984

Yeah I love it too - although it stinks lol!!

Only 2 more tabs to take and witch should be here Wed/Thursday.


----------



## buffycat

blimey, i think i take :witch: for granted to be honest.....i'm sorry that that there is an added hurdle for you guys....

fingers crossed that it will happen though......:hugs:


----------



## Lisa1984

Still not ovulating though so kinda pointless even taking them to make witch come.

I dont know what would happen if i asked doc for clomid?


----------



## buffycat

i don't see why you couldn't get clomid....i don't know much about it (just did a quick google) but have heard that it really does help ov. I say get yourself down to your gp......i know that you are officially wtt, but then, you need to get some regular cycles first so that you where you are....

how long have you been wtt/ttc???


----------



## Lisa1984

Well I havent been taking the pill or using condoms since 2006ish - so about as far back as Feb 2006 i would reckon.

I might ask for a phone consultation with the doc and ask her about Clomid and/or Metformin.

I just want regular cycles but it doesnt look like im going to get them without medication.


----------



## buffycat

blimey....2006.....make an appointment i say...


i am sooo hungry! get weighed tonight, i really hope i have lost some weight as i have eaten no chocolate for 7 days now!!! have had a small box of raisins this morning, but to be honest, they didn't touch the sides! :hissy:


----------



## Lisa1984

I just feel she'll say to me "go lose weight fatty"!!!

Ps where is everyone today?

Mmmmm raisins!! I made sultana scones last week - they rocked my world!!!


----------



## baby.love

Hi girls i am back from the doctors .. I am now on antibiotics as i have a chest infection :cry:


----------



## buffycat

chest infection - i thought it was your shoulder???!?

Lisa.....:growlmad: i bet the doctor could probably do with losing some weight as well! 

i have 3 stone to lose :(........wish i hadn't put it all back on after losing it before though....


----------



## Lisa1984

Is that why your shoulder is sore?


----------



## Lisa1984

buffycat said:


> chest infection - i thought it was your shoulder???!?
> 
> Lisa.....:growlmad: i bet the doctor could probably do with losing some weight as well!
> 
> i have 3 stone to lose :(........wish i hadn't put it all back on after losing it before though....

My doctor is a lot fatter than me.....she has a baldy parting and a beard as well :)

I have about 10 stone to loose!


----------



## Lisa1984

OMG it is chucking it down with rain!!!


----------



## Reedy

Didint want to draw attention by making a thread so thought I would put it on here hope you dont mine 


:happydance: I'M BACK :happydance:

I have decided that I cant live without you guys my days are dull without you :hug::rofl:
I was only gone about 3 weeks lol you just cant get rid of me :muaha:
I've realised that I'm broody as hell whether I'm on this site or not x so I'm here to stay x Hope you dont mind x 

Leah - Hope you feel better soon hun & a :happydance: for your son doing a wee on the potty x 

Aaaaahhhhhh its good to be back x


----------



## baby.love

buffycat said:


> chest infection - i thought it was your shoulder???!?
> 
> Lisa.....:growlmad: i bet the doctor could probably do with losing some weight as well!
> 
> i have 3 stone to lose :(........wish i hadn't put it all back on after losing it before though....

:rofl: no i pulled my shoulder in the night hence why it hurts, But went to the doctors for a check up and he has said i have a chest infection

Sorry if i confused anyone.


----------



## baby.love

Welcome back Reedy its good to see you :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Leah x :hug:
Has the doctor given you anything for your shoulder??? x


----------



## Lisa1984

Welcome back Reedy :)


----------



## baby.love

No he didnt as i think i just slept funny and pulled a muscle, but my god it hurts when that happens! I have 3 pillows so dont think it helps matters..I only went for a general check up and he listened to my chest and then said i have an infection so best to clear it up with some antibiotics.

Is it good to be back hun? :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Oh yes so good to be back with you guys. Still no progress with hubby but we'll get there I'm sure x 
My friend has just started to TTC after a year of marriage so talking to her helps as she knows wht i'm going through hence one of the reasons I'm back here x


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning everyone :hi:

Hi Reedy :hi: Good to see you back!!


----------



## baby.love

Morning Chris :) and Reedy its great to have you back :)


----------



## Reedy

Ooh its my lunch time. Whats everyone got today??
I've got boring ryvitas with philly & cucumber


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning Chris :)


----------



## Chris77

Morning baby.love and Lisa :wave:

Not at work today - took a personal day. Didn't go to bed until midnight because I was up watching the Olympics. :dohh: and then woke up at 4 am and couldn't get back to sleep!

American female gymnasts were all tense last night, made many uncharacteristic mistakes but still qualify for team and individual events.


----------



## Lisa1984

I havent watched any olympics yet - havent ever followed it


----------



## Chris77

lol DH and I spent the whole weekend watching it! We have no life. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

I was watching the sychronized (sp) diving this morning & when i left GB were last & China was top 
Thomas daley is an amazing diver for a 14 yr old x


----------



## baby.love

I watched the gymnastics yesterday and really enjoyed it :D Plus watched a little bit of the boxing. Might have a look at it today aswell, i used to hate the olympics but seem to be enjoying some of it this year.


----------



## Lisa1984

Haha!! I spent all day yesterday in my nightie watching adam sandler movies!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I was watching the sychronized (sp) diving this morning & when i left GB were last & China was top
> Thomas daley is an amazing diver for a 14 yr old x

That was really amazing wasn't it?


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> Haha!! I spent all day yesterday in my nightie watching adam sandler movies!

I love Adam Sandler!!


----------



## Lisa1984

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> I was watching the sychronized (sp) diving this morning & when i left GB were last & China was top
> Thomas daley is an amazing diver for a 14 yr old x
> 
> That was really amazing wasn't it?Click to expand...

I heard about that on GMTV this morning but I never saw it.


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> I was watching the sychronized (sp) diving this morning & when i left GB were last & China was top
> Thomas daley is an amazing diver for a 14 yr old x
> 
> That was really amazing wasn't it?Click to expand...

It really was, wish i could do somthing like that x 
I like to watch things like the diving the gymnastics & the trampolining (is that in the olympics lol) 

Love Adam Sandler too - we watched 50 first dates last weekend x 
Is Zohan any good??? we're going to see it this weekend for our 2 month wedding anniversary followed by dinner x


----------



## Lisa1984

Chris77 said:


> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> Haha!! I spent all day yesterday in my nightie watching adam sandler movies!
> 
> I love Adam Sandler!!Click to expand...


Me too - he is hilarious!!

I watched Zohan, but didnt like it :(

I prefer it when he's like he was in Big Daddy, Wedding Singer etc - Chuck & Larry was good!!


----------



## Lisa1984

I love how Rob Schneider is in most of the films - "YOU CAN DO IT" haha!


----------



## Chris77

DH and I enjoyed Chuck and Larry too. I actually don't think there's an Adam Sandler movie I don't like.


----------



## Reedy

Lisa1984 said:


> I love how Rob Schneider is in most of the films - "YOU CAN DO IT" haha!

I know :rofl: we always look out for him in the Adam Sandler films x Love him in 50 first dates as Ula so funny 'Sharks..They only bite when you touch their private parts' :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: so funny


----------



## Lisa1984

He is in Zohan as well, plays a palestinian (I think).

I just didnt think it was funny - it was hard to understand the accents as well.


----------



## Reedy

Would you not recommend it then??? should we see something else do you think?? dont want to waste our money x


----------



## Lisa1984

I personally wouldnt recommend it, although I didnt pay for it.

Im going for lunch now - BBS!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girlies!!

Im Back!!! Glad to see eveyone is ok!

Reedy - OMG Its so lovely to see you here!! How was your breakaway :hug: :kiss: :hug: I missed ya!

Looks like everyones been busy over the weekend. Ive not been on much as we have been really busy. DF's family stayed over on Saturday so has been very very manic!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Kerry :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Hey Kerry was wondering where you were x Missed ya too hun :hug:

Did you have a nice birthday??? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi chris

Reedy - Yes was very busy as DF's family stayed over for the village fete. Then we went to the party afterwards with 2 local bands playing. Didn't get too :drunk: either! 

Im not around for long as we are going into town shortly. Just popped on to say hi really.


----------



## buffycat

Reedy!!!!

*HELLO!!!!!*


----------



## Reedy

Sounds like you had a fab weekend then x


----------



## Sambatiki

Right Im buzzing off again now!! :rofl:

Going into town now, but back at work tomorrow so will be able to catch up properly then. Have a good day.

Bye :wave:


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> Reedy!!!!
> 
> *HELLO!!!!!*

Hey Buffycat lol x

Speak to you 2moro Kerry have a good afternoon x x x


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Right Im buzzing off again now!! :rofl:
> 
> Going into town now, but back at work tomorrow so will be able to catch up properly then. Have a good day.
> 
> Bye :wave:

Bye Kerry :wave: Have a good day.


----------



## buffycat

hey Chris, how were the artichokes?


----------



## Lisa1984

Im back :)

Roll on 5.00pm


----------



## Chris77

hey Buffy, we didn't have them. They really aren't in season until the fall. There are some but too small. :hissy:


----------



## Lisa1984

Heres a question for you guys 

Was just talking to some colleagues there about tampons and towels.

I'm actually the only one that doesnt ever use tampons.

Am I strange?

My mother used to think it was wrong and i think its a catholic thing as well :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Not strange at all Lisa i dont wear them either I find them uncomfortable altho cant say i like wearing towels either I just hate the :witch: full stop :rofl:
I use tampons if I need to like on my hen night we stayed at the Hilton & it had a pool & I was unforunate to have a visit from AF that weekend so they came in handy then x


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> Heres a question for you guys
> 
> Was just talking to some colleagues there about tampons and towels.
> 
> I'm actually the only one that doesnt ever use tampons.
> 
> Am I strange?
> 
> My mother used to think it was wrong and i think its a catholic thing as well :rofl:

Nope not strange. My SIL doesn't wear tampons either. I find maxi pads very irritating.


----------



## Lisa1984

I use ultra pads, usually nightime ones for the length.

I dont use the big pant mattresses!


----------



## Lisa1984

My OH calls them "fanny pads" :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: You ladies crack me up. 

I only wear pads at night. I don't like to keep tampons in for that long.


----------



## Lisa1984

The only ones I have tried and they were ok were Tampax Compaq, still didnt want to wear them all the time though.


----------



## Lisa1984

I take it we must be the only 3 BAW girls today!!

Very quiet!


----------



## buffycat

nope, i hate tampons...i'm an Always person! :D

i completely agree with Reedy though - would rather :witch: would stay away - nine months would be a good starter too!

oh and my hubby calls them 'fairy hammocks' !!!!!


----------



## Lisa1984

I'm a "Waaaah Bodyforrrrrm, Bodyform for you" girl.

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I don't think it's strange cause I used to be the same way. I have to use tampons now. I can't not. Everyone has their own personal preference though.


----------



## buffycat

Lisa - you made me crack up!!!!!! :rofl: i was almost singing the song where they are going about on their roller-boots (pre roller-blades!!!!)

actually though - they are so much better than they used to be....very thin now! i remember when they were like nappies! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone again!

Back from town really boring just went and picked up a few groceries. Now Im about to start making an apple and Rhubarb crumble. Ohhh and I was really naughty and had 2 yes 2 scones with cream and Jam. OMG Im going to be as big as a house soon!!


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon girls, wow these antibiotics are knocking me out! Kerry i love crumble :) just not very good at making puds. 

Lisa i hate tampax and just cannot wear them, i was looking into the mooncup but dont know what to make of it. I may stick with my good old always :)


----------



## buffycat

2 scones!!!!! ooh, i am soo jealous!

i ahve been so good for the last week - off to fat world in 2 hours, so hopefully i will have lost some weight!


----------



## buffycat

just been reading about this mooncup...

if you have to 'empty' it during the day - what on earth would that look like in the ladies?

i assume you have to have at least two.....


----------



## baby.love

See this is the thing buffycat! Its not going to be the most pleasant experience when emptying it! I'll stick with my good old always i think.


----------



## Reedy

That mooncup looks scary as hell & if it does what i think it does (do not want to read it) then isnt it quite unhygienic & quite mank?
I use always they do the trick x

Leah I love you signature its fab x


----------



## buffycat

looking at the website, they look enormous too! and it says for those over 30, you have to have the bigger size as 'muscles start to go'!!!!

Always.....i'll stick with them.....the silk ones too....


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: Reedy you have the correct word there "mank" covers it in my mind for sure! I cant take any credit for the signature as Suzanne made it for me :) its totally fab though...she is very talented.


----------



## baby.love

omg what a charming thing for mooncup to say!


----------



## Reedy

baby.love said:


> :rofl: Reedy you have the correct word there "mank" covers it in my mind for sure! I cant take any credit for the signature as Suzanne made it for me :) its totally fab though...she is very talented.

:rofl: thats the leicester girl coming out of me :rofl:

Dont mean to be rude but who's suzanne??


----------



## baby.love

Right my lovelys i am off to take my 2nd antibiotic and chill on the sofa as i am feeling really rubbish, antibiotics always do this to me and it sucks...I hope you all have lovely evenings and i will chat to you all tomorrow :wave:


----------



## baby.love

Reedy said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Reedy you have the correct word there "mank" covers it in my mind for sure! I cant take any credit for the signature as Suzanne made it for me :) its totally fab though...she is very talented.
> 
> :rofl: thats the leicester girl coming out of me :rofl:
> 
> Dont mean to be rude but who's suzanne??Click to expand...

Lmao its not rude hun, she is one of the girls i chat to on here and on facebook.


----------



## Chris77

sorry ladies. I'm back. Had to run out and buy an hpt and then a CBFM b/c I'm utterly confused. Got a positive on the OPK this morning, after 10 minutes, but NONE of my other opk's turned positive after sitting out, so I'm very neurotic at the moment. lol


----------



## buffycat

ooooh! keep us posted Chris!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Hpt was negative, so I must be ovulating. So, all the sx's make sense now.....I normally feel a little ill when I'm about to ovulate. I'll have to jump DH's bones tonight. :rofl: I can't believe I am only ovulating now on day 26!! Well, at least I'm ovulating right? lol


----------



## Lisa1984

I remember the 1st towels my mum bought me when i got my period when i was 11 - they were massive cheap safeway savers ones!!! they were rank!!!


----------



## Chris77

I remember my mom telling me that pads used to come with a belt! I still don't understand how that works. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I understand how it works, but I would never want to use one :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Yeah I remember my mum telling me about those things - you wore a belt with hooks and hooked the pad onto the belt - why though!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

morning girls!

Im properly back now!!!


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning :)


----------



## Lisa1984

I just noticed iv been here for 5 months longer than you Kerry, but have just a little less posts :rofl:


----------



## cherylanne

hi everyone


----------



## Lisa1984

hi cherylanne


----------



## sam's mum

Lisa1984 said:


> Yeah I remember my mum telling me about those things - you wore a belt with hooks and hooked the pad onto the belt - why though!!!!

:huh: How lovely and discreet! :rofl:

Morning everyone! :hi:


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning Sams mum!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Cherylanne and sams mum!! 

Lisa - Goes to show either how crap my job is or how much I love to talk!! :rofl:

How is everyone today??


----------



## Lisa1984

I'm rubbish today, i just cannot be bothered doing anything, I might even fake ilness and go home i am so bored today!!!

Got Bank Holiday on 25th and then 2 days of for September weekend, then about a zillion weeks til Xmas holidays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just sucks.


----------



## owo

Morning All,

Just had the shock of my life. I was looking in first tri and Buffcat is in there posting that she is six weeks. OMG when did that happen. Any one got any news? She hasn't mentioned it on here.


----------



## Reedy

Morning all x 
Hope your all well x 
Feeling exceptionally broody today after the girl from work brought her 8 month old baby girl in today & asked me to hold her while she did something she is adorable & just so content & hoping to get her round to see hubby lol bcus no one could resist that gorgeous little face

Owo it was dated february 08


----------



## owo

Reedy said:


> Morning all x
> Hope your all well x
> Feeling exceptionally broody today after the girl from work brought her 8 month old baby girl in today & asked me to hold her while she did something she is adorable & just so content & hoping to get her round to see hubby lol bcus no one could resist that gorgeous little face
> 
> Owo it was dated february 08

Reedy good to see you back.
I can't believe i was soo silly and didn't check the date. Why did that re-emerge. Arhh i feel such a fool now.


----------



## Lisa1984

2 of my friends just had babies:

a girl in June
a boy in July

I want one :(


----------



## Reedy

owo said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Morning all x
> Hope your all well x
> Feeling exceptionally broody today after the girl from work brought her 8 month old baby girl in today & asked me to hold her while she did something she is adorable & just so content & hoping to get her round to see hubby lol bcus no one could resist that gorgeous little face
> 
> Owo it was dated february 08
> 
> Reedy good to see you back.
> I can't believe i was soo silly and didn't check the date. Why did that re-emerge. Arhh i feel such a fool now.Click to expand...

Its an easy mistake to make hun I only realised when I read something about mothers day


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Everyone!! 

Owo - No I haven't heard that Buffycat is 6 weeks preggers!!! WTF!! Congrats Buffycat wherever you are!! :happydance:

Feeling a little upset as one of the girls in the office bought her scan pic in and announced that she is preggers. By accident too, she is over joyed. Hoping that we have been successful this time.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Owo - No I haven't heard that Buffycat is 6 weeks preggers!!! WTF!! Congrats Buffycat wherever you are!! :happydance:
> 
> Feeling a little upset as one of the girls in the office bought her scan pic in and announced that she is preggers. By accident too, she is over joyed. Hoping that we have been successful this time.



Kerry, that was an old post - it's from February. 

I know how you feel about the scan pic. :hugs: Maybe this will be our month...


----------



## Lisa1984

I think it was an error - the post was from February 08


----------



## Chris77

Hello everyone :wave:


----------



## sam's mum

I'm off out for a cuppa at a friend's house in a minute :D So sleepy today and could do with getting off my sofa for an hour or two! x


----------



## Sambatiki

ooops sorry having a dopey day!! OMG I posted on her wall!!! Best PM her my apologies!


----------



## Lisa1984

Hey chris :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Hey kerry know how you feel everyone everywhere seems to be pregnant fingers crossed its your month hun :hug::hugs:

Hey Chris x x


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lisa, Reedy.

My day has just begun and I'm ready to :sleep: Stayed up late last night watching the Olympics. :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

I watched a bit of the Judo this morning thats about it x


----------



## Chris77

Oh crap. JACHO just arrived at the hospital.

JACHO = Joint Commission on Accreditation of Healthcare Organizations. I don't know if the have that in the UK but here in the US, Joint Commission is a HUGE HUGE deal, and they have the authority to take away our accrediatation thereby essentially causing closed doors. So, everyone is running around like chickens with their heads cut off to make sure they have all their ducks in a row. :rofl:

JACHO always makes surprise visits to all hospitals every 3 years.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Chris,

Glad you where enjoying the olymipics. 

Thanks reedy I hope so too, but this is only our 2nd cycle trying so how lucky would that be!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Thanks reedy I hope so too, but this is only our 2nd cycle trying so how lucky would that be!!


Hey you never know. My sister fell pregnant straight away - lucky thing 
I'm sure it wont be too long hun x fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## Chris77

It can happen Kerry! I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Ovulation is happening today for me and we only :sex: just once, last night, so don't know if that was enough. :shrug: 
Well, at least I "SHOULD" be able to focus better this week now.


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Thanks reedy I hope so too, but this is only our 2nd cycle trying so how lucky would that be!!
> 
> 
> Hey you never know. My sister fell pregnant straight away - lucky thing
> I'm sure it wont be too long hun x fingers are crossed for you xClick to expand...

Getting pregnant is like having hiccups - they only come when you don't expect them. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hey peeps......only just had chance to log on today...

it was an old post, you guys weren't to know...

when i do get my bfp though, after hubby, you will all be the next to know...

:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Buffy :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Afternoon Buffycat x


----------



## buffycat

and Reedy - i knew you wouldn't be able to stay away for long!

and Chris - i only have 39 sleeps before i go to the USA !!! :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> and Reedy - i knew you wouldn't be able to stay away for long!
> 
> and Chris - i only have 39 sleeps before i go to the USA !!! :wohoo:

:yipee: You're going to NY right?


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> and Reedy - i knew you wouldn't be able to stay away for long!

I know :blush: just couldnt bare to be away from you girls any longer :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

know what you mean, this place is so addictive! :D


----------



## Chris77

We're so happy to have you back, Reedy. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Glad to hear that!! 

OMG only 9 days until :test:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone

welcome back Reedy xx


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Nicky its good to be back x I'll be here till the bitter end now :muaha: You'll never get rid of me :rofl:


Kerry - 9 days will be here in no time hun x


----------



## Lisa1984

Im back from lunch now - roll on 5pm!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky! :hi:

Kerry, it'll be here before you know it. I have to start my 2WW all over again tomorrow. :dohh: :hissy:


----------



## buffycat

oooh, i have my mid year performance review in half hour.....will be asking if i'm likely to get a promotion this year....


----------



## Lisa1984

anyone notice there is a guest on?


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> oooh, i have my mid year performance review in half hour.....will be asking if i'm likely to get a promotion this year....

Good Luck Buffy!!


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> Im back from lunch now - roll on 5pm!

Lisa it's only 9:32 am here. :hissy: Have a long way to go before I can leave at 4:30 lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Nicky! 
:wave:


----------



## buffycat

thanks Chris!

am feeling a bit sick, but that could be because i've just eaten a whole bag of grapes!

ooh, and my news....at slimming world yesterday i got weighed and i have lost 5lb since last Monday! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> thanks Chris!
> 
> am feeling a bit sick, but that could be because i've just eaten a whole bag of grapes!
> 
> ooh, and my news....at slimming world yesterday i got weighed and i have lost 5lb since last Monday! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

WTG Buffycat!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Well done Buffycat!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Thats fab Buffy well done :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Good Job buffycat!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Icrepka! :wave: How are you hun?


----------



## LeaArr

Frickin' Tired!!! How are you?


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha Glad to be back at work!!! :rofl: or not!! Im fine as only a 4 day week its been nice to catch back up with everyone!!


----------



## Reedy

Hi Icrepka :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

:hi: 
I have to start work now. See you guys in a little while. I'll check in on my break. I haven't actually been BAW for a while. Summer is brutal in my biz.


----------



## Lisa1984

buffycat said:


> thanks Chris!
> 
> am feeling a bit sick, but that could be because i've just eaten a whole bag of grapes!
> 
> ooh, and my news....at slimming world yesterday i got weighed and i have lost 5lb since last Monday! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Skinny Cow :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Icre :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Lisa1984 said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> thanks Chris!
> 
> am feeling a bit sick, but that could be because i've just eaten a whole bag of grapes!
> 
> ooh, and my news....at slimming world yesterday i got weighed and i have lost 5lb since last Monday! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Skinny Cow :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

I really do have to go, that just tickled me.


----------



## Sambatiki

have fun icrepka. Dont let us down by doing too much work!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Lisa1984 said:


> Skinny Cow :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

i still have 2stone 11pounds to go!!!!!

hubby lost 4 pound, so i beat him :D


----------



## Chris77

I called a real estate agent last week about a house I saw that was really cheap. She called me back asked if we were pre-approved already, I said no. She said, well you should do that, I'll call you on Friday to set up a time to see the house on Saturday. Lo and behold, it is now Tuesday and she hasn't called!!! :growlmad: I am so frustrated, I don't even want to see the house now and if/when she ever does call back I'm gonna say, "We didn't need a loan b/c we were going to pay cash, but you didn't get back to me, so we went with another company." That'll get her goat. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

nice one Chris.......that means that she thinks she lost out on a load of commission!!!!

like in Pretty Woman!!!


----------



## Reedy

Good on you Chris hate it when people think they are above you - snooty cow


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> nice one Chris.......that means that she thinks she lost out on a load of commission!!!!
> 
> like in Pretty Woman!!!

Yep :rofl: The cash thing is a total lie of course, we probably wouldn't even get pre-approved :rofl: But hey, she don't need to know that. lol


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Good on you Chris hate it when people think they are above you - snooty cow

Really!! So frustrating. That's okay, the house was probably haunted anyway. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

probably got wood worm too.....


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - ha ha don't blame you!! Be interesting to see how apologetic she'll be.

Buffycat - Its good that you and OH are doing it together, makes it so much easier!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, been rushed off my feet for two days!! missed you all, how is everyone?


----------



## golcarlilly

PS Buffy I am on a major diet too, started yesterday - I am STARVING!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi tracy!!

Can't believe you have been *whispers* working??


----------



## golcarlilly

god I know!! seem to do nothing else but these days!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I was supposed to be going for a walk tonight on my new health regime but it is persisting it down so going to do some :sex: instead LOL - you never know I could catch that eggy (who knows when I am oving these days!)


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :wave:


----------



## Lisa1984

work? whats that? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - I think thats a far better idea!!!


----------



## Chris77

I agree, and hey, :sex: IS exercise!!! :rofl: You burn a whooping 20 calories during an orgasm. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Tracey x


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Girls!!

20 calories is that all!! DH is going to have to work his socks off then I usually burn off around 300 during a walk :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

You'll just have to have 15 orgasms!! :rofl: WOW!!! Brillant!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Coincindentally, a teaspoon of semen contains 20 calories. :rofl:

Don't know who, why or how on that one! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> You'll just have to have 15 orgasms!! :rofl: WOW!!! Brillant!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

:sex: the only exercise I actually enjoy :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> :sex: the only exercise I actually enjoy :rofl:

AMEN!!


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: you lot crack me up!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Seriously I have GOT to lose weight I was really upset the other day when I realised I am 7/8 of a pound off 12 stone! 4 years ago when I met DH I was 9 stone 10 !!! I feel horrible and fat!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> Coincindentally, a teaspoon of semen contains 20 calories. :rofl:
> 
> Don't know who, why or how on that one! :rofl:

Phew thank god I don't swallow!!! 20 calories!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: would cancel out what you burned off :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

No exactly how you feel Tracey I'm only 5ft 1 so my weight should be around 8st 6lbs but last year I went up to 10st 4lbs Before the wedding in June I managed to lose a stone & get down to 9st 4lbs but since we've been back I darent weigh myself x I just changed what i ate in the day but its taking a while for me to get back in to it


----------



## Chris77

Chris77 said:


> I agree, and hey, :sex: IS exercise!!! :rofl: You burn a whooping 20 calories during an orgasm. :rofl:




Sambatiki said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Coincindentally, a teaspoon of semen contains 20 calories. :rofl:
> 
> Don't know who, why or how on that one! :rofl:
> 
> Phew thank god I don't swallow!!! 20 calories!! :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Coincindentally, a teaspoon of semen contains 20 calories. :rofl:
> 
> Don't know who, why or how on that one! :rofl:
> 
> Phew thank god I don't swallow!!! 20 calories!! :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG just eating my yogurt but think its going in the bin now lol


----------



## Lisa1984

I enjoy walking to the fridge as excercise


----------



## Chris77

Um, question.....How much is a stone? :blush:

I'm 5'1" and ahem.....should be 130 lbs.....I'm about 165-170 at least that's what I was in my wedding photo. I'm a bit heavier than that now. :blush:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am 5 feet 9 so am still technically in the healthy weight range for my height but I used to be a size 12 and now I am a 16 :hissy: I just hate the way I look and it is not good for :sex: (although DH says I look lovely) I just have so much less confidence! I am just determined to lose it now, I have spent too long now being fed up and not doing anything about it!


----------



## Lisa1984

14lbs in a stone


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Coincindentally, a teaspoon of semen contains 20 calories. :rofl:
> 
> Don't know who, why or how on that one! :rofl:
> 
> Phew thank god I don't swallow!!! 20 calories!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG just eating my yogurt but think its going in the bin now lolClick to expand...



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Im probably about 300lbs - fatty boom boom


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Coincindentally, a teaspoon of semen contains 20 calories. :rofl:
> 
> Don't know who, why or how on that one! :rofl:
> 
> Phew thank god I don't swallow!!! 20 calories!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG just eating my yogurt but think its going in the bin now lolClick to expand...


SORRY!!! :rofl: But I just can't help myself!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Lisa1984 said:


> 14lbs in a stone


??? why are you telling us that - am I missing something?


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry you are bad!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Is it me or are men obsessed with that though? I know my DH is LOL


----------



## Sambatiki

Who...... what.... me..... NEVER!!! :rofl: *flutters eyelashes*


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> 14lbs in a stone
> 
> 
> ??? why are you telling us that - am I missing something?Click to expand...

Chris asked how much a stone was in pounds x


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> 14lbs in a stone
> 
> 
> ??? why are you telling us that - am I missing something?Click to expand...
> 
> Chris asked how much a stone was in pounds x[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Ahh I see, missed that one, this thread moves fast sometimes!Click to expand...


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> 14lbs in a stone
> 
> 
> ??? why are you telling us that - am I missing something?Click to expand...

Tracy, I asked how much was a stone as I have no idea. :blush:


----------



## Lisa1984

Reedy said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> 14lbs in a stone
> 
> 
> ??? why are you telling us that - am I missing something?Click to expand...
> 
> Chris asked how much a stone was in pounds xClick to expand...

Thanks Reedy


----------



## golcarlilly

I weigh as much as a huge boulder never mind a stone :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I don't know how much I weigh anymore. Ive kinda given up!! DF has banned me from my davina dvd during the 2ww!! Can't argue with that can I!! :rofl: Thats my excuse anyway!!


----------



## golcarlilly

No way you have that DVD it is impossible!!!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I'm not sure exactly how much I weigh either, I haven't weighed myself in eons, but I can somehow just "feel" what I weigh and I'm usually right. Very strange.


----------



## Reedy

I cant get motivated to do a fitness dvd I've got the pump it up one I did it once & now its used as a dust collector :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - I really enjoy it!!! When I actually do it. I do walk like john wayne after doing the leg excerises. She does KILL you though!

Reedy - Is that the ministry of sound one??


----------



## Lisa1984

I've got "more cushion for the pushin" :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Lisa1984 said:


> I've got "more cushion for the pushin" :rofl:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I bought "The Firm" awhile back. It's in the shed collecting dust - don't think I used it once! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I wonder how many people have unused exercise equipment that they use to hang clothes on? we had an exercise bike but DH took it to work and they built a gym there (his dad's business)


----------



## Reedy

My sister has an exercise bike that they used to hang clothes on its now in the garage not being used lol & I have a trampette that looks beautiful behind my sofa I've decided its now an ornament & should not be played with :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Loads!! My DH but a Bowflex a few months back for $600 (a friend was selling it) and I told him not to b/c I KNEW he wasn't going to use it and $600 is ALOT of money for us. Of course, he did not listen and the Bowflex is sitting in the garage.....UNUSED!! :growlmad:


----------



## Lisa1984

I dont have any exercise equipment, I just walk the dog every day.


----------



## golcarlilly

What is a bowflex? That is VERY expensive!!


----------



## Lisa1984

is that one of those things you shake back and forth and it exercises you muscles with minimum effort?


----------



## Chris77

I wanted a trampoline, but I'm very accident prone and FIL said no. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

exercise! what's that?!?

my exercise is walking to the car and then my desk each morning!

right, i'm going to fess up now, i am 12stone 6pounds.......my lowest is 9 stone 9......so i aim to get back there.....and when i did it last (4 years ago), i did not have to do any exercise!

as for 8 stone....think the last time i was that i was probably aged 8 !!!!:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> What is a bowflex? That is VERY expensive!!

Bowflex is a homegym.


----------



## golcarlilly

How tall are you Buffy? I have never really done any 'regular' exercise, I occasionally go mad and join a gym but it never lasts, I was always around 10 stone untill I met my OH and we just bring out the worst in each other cos we love food and drink!!


----------



## Reedy

I want one of those huge trampolines they look so much fun x 
I used to go trampolining when I was a kid it was fab x


----------



## golcarlilly

I went trampolining too, when I was a teenager, I got my preliminary certificate, I got put off though as a girl who went broke her leg in about 5 places when she fell off!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I would knock myself out with my boobs now :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

golcarlilly said:


> How tall are you Buffy? I have never really done any 'regular' exercise, I occasionally go mad and join a gym but it never lasts, I was always around 10 stone untill I met my OH and we just bring out the worst in each other cos we love food and drink!!

i'm 5ft 4", and to be honest i think i carry my weight quite well ! (apart from the large chest!)

know what you mean about eating and DH - they are such a terrible influence!

so if i meet you for lunch when i'm up in Huddersfield, what are we eating - ryvitas (yuk) and bunny munch?!!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

More like pie and chips :rofl: do you know when you are coming yet?


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I would knock myself out with my boobs now :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

oooh!

my review!

i am grinning all over my face - it was glowing, so much so that if they were possible i would have gotten a c'hocolate-coated blue peter badge'! so good that i was almost cringing, my boss must love me! and i didn't have to ask about promotion either....he has already started writing the forms!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa1984 said:


> I've got "more cushion for the pushin" :rofl:

ha ha ha :rofl: is it any good.

Ive also got a excerise ball thats collecting dust somewhere.

Got a good workout programme called under the duvet!! Its very good you get to improvise moves, preferably with a partner underneath a duvet cover. Dress should be something from ann summers, accesorries optional!!


----------



## Reedy

Those chart thingys say I'm overweight but so many people have said I look good as i am (I like those people) I think my boobs weigh about a stone each there for if I was flat chested I would be a size 6 & on the verge of anorexia :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

not sure when i will be 'oop north' Tracey....probably bloomin September now as fat guy hasn't sorted it all out yet!


----------



## golcarlilly

I am doing the under the duvet one in a couple of hours - it is still raining:rofl:

Buffy - congratulations!! (you swot LOL)


----------



## buffycat

as for chest size....ok....who can beat a 36GG?


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> oooh!
> 
> my review!
> 
> i am grinning all over my face - it was glowing, so much so that if they were possible i would have gotten a c'hocolate-coated blue peter badge'! so good that i was almost cringing, my boss must love me! and i didn't have to ask about promotion either....he has already started writing the forms!!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congratulations Buffycat thats fab news x x x x :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> oooh!
> 
> my review!
> 
> i am grinning all over my face - it was glowing, so much so that if they were possible i would have gotten a c'hocolate-coated blue peter badge'! so good that i was almost cringing, my boss must love me! and i didn't have to ask about promotion either....he has already started writing the forms!!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:yipee: Congrats Buffy!! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

buffycat - CONGRATS!! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww well, might be more sorted for me at work by then, hopefully should have a new receptionist by then!


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> as for chest size....ok....who can beat a 36GG?

Dont know if I can beat that lol -34E

My babbalons (as hubby calls them) & my waist are the only things I actually like about my body


----------



## golcarlilly

I am signing off now girls, taking the post (as usual - god I hate being on reception!) so see you all tomorrow hopefully :hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh I am 'only' 38 F


----------



## Sambatiki

buffycat said:


> as for chest size....ok....who can beat a 36GG?

I wish!!! 34B - C depending where I shop :cry: I'd love bigger boobs!

Just been for my 7th piddle today!! Not one to symptom spot or anything :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

buffycat said:


> exercise! what's that?!?
> 
> my exercise is walking to the car and then my desk each morning!
> 
> right, i'm going to fess up now, i am 12stone 6pounds.......my lowest is 9 stone 9......so i aim to get back there.....and when i did it last (4 years ago), i did not have to do any exercise!
> 
> as for 8 stone....think the last time i was that i was probably aged 8 !!!!:rofl:

My right butt cheek weighs 8 stone! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

See you 2moro Tracey have a fab evening x


----------



## Reedy

Lisa1984 said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> exercise! what's that?!?
> 
> my exercise is walking to the car and then my desk each morning!
> 
> right, i'm going to fess up now, i am 12stone 6pounds.......my lowest is 9 stone 9......so i aim to get back there.....and when i did it last (4 years ago), i did not have to do any exercise!
> 
> as for 8 stone....think the last time i was that i was probably aged 8 !!!!:rofl:
> 
> My right butt cheek weighs 8 stone! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

36 C here - sometimes a D depending on the cut of the bra.


----------



## Lisa1984

<~~~38b!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> exercise! what's that?!?
> 
> my exercise is walking to the car and then my desk each morning!
> 
> right, i'm going to fess up now, i am 12stone 6pounds.......my lowest is 9 stone 9......so i aim to get back there.....and when i did it last (4 years ago), i did not have to do any exercise!
> 
> as for 8 stone....think the last time i was that i was probably aged 8 !!!!:rofl:
> 
> My right butt cheek weighs 8 stone! :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh now butt cheeks? That's an entirely different story. Jennifer Lopez doesn't have anything on me! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

god i am cracking up here.....with Kerry of to the loo every ten mins, and Lisa saying her butt cheek weighs 8 stone

and Chris is the new Jennifer Lopez! yay!!!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> god i am cracking up here.....with Kerry of to the loo every ten mins, and Lisa saying her butt cheek weighs 8 stone
> 
> and Chris is the new Jennifer Lopez! yay!!!!

:rofl::rofl: DH LOVES my big JLo butt though. Bless him! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

We are a crazy bunch!!! 
:rofl: But I like it!!


----------



## buffycat

right...i'm off home now....and this is the only day that i want to hang around to talk to you lot too!

will see you all in the morning for more fun and laughter!!!!!


byeeeee:wave:


----------



## Reedy

See you 2moro Buffy x Have a lovely evening hun x :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

bye buffycat have a nice evening!! 

Don't forget to try the duvet excerise tonight!!


----------



## Chris77

You know what's even funnier? My little dog has quite an ass on her too!! :rofl: The vet pointed to a dimple on her butt and said to me, "You see that? A daschund is not supposed to have an ass!" :rofl: I just told her she takes after her mommy. 

DH and SIL always tell me to "watch where I put that thing" meaning my ass. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> right...i'm off home now....and this is the only day that i want to hang around to talk to you lot too!
> 
> will see you all in the morning for more fun and laughter!!!!!
> 
> 
> byeeeee:wave:

Bye Buffy, have a great evening!


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> You know what's even funnier? My little dog has quite an ass on her too!! :rofl: The vet pointed to a dimple on her butt and said to me, "You see that? A daschund is not supposed to have an ass!" :rofl: I just told her she takes after her mommy.
> 
> DH and SIL always tell me to "watch where I put that thing" meaning my ass. :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Right I'm off home too x see you all tomorrow hope you all have a great evening x x x 

and thanks for today made me laugh so much _ I knew there was another reason i came back love you all x x x x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> You know what's even funnier? My little dog has quite an ass on her too!! :rofl: The vet pointed to a dimple on her butt and said to me, "You see that? A daschund is not supposed to have an ass!" :rofl: I just told her she takes after her mommy.
> 
> DH and SIL always tell me to "watch where I put that thing" meaning my ass. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> Right I'm off home too x see you all tomorrow hope you all have a great evening x x x
> 
> and thanks for today made me laugh so much _ I knew there was another reason i came back love you all x x x xClick to expand...

Bye Reedy, have a good evening. 4 more hours left for me. :cry: :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning girls!

How are we all??? Guess what? I lost my mojo again! WTF is that all about? If anyone sees it please send it back my way :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning all

I havent had my mojo for a while either, last time was last week, i cant even remember which day. OH was at me last night cos AF is due but i just couldnt be bothered!


----------



## buffycat

morning...!

my mojo is back! yay!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Could you have a look and see if you have 2 mojo's?? Maybe mine came to visit you? 

This isn't even funny anymore :hissy: this is the 2nd time its happened to me.

Just wondering if anyone else has suffered a lack of mojo after MC and now TTC?


----------



## NatalieW

Morning...

I have my mojo but I don't have yours kerry..

I think DH has lost his tho


----------



## golcarlilly

I have lost mine too, maybe there is a bug going round:rofl: I did BD last night but so not in the mood at the moment, I think mine has a lot to do with the way I feel about myself at the mo' - being overweight I just don't feel sexy how ever much DH tells me I am :cry:


Sorry girls, I am in a good mood today - honest!


----------



## Reedy

Lost mine too but think its down to the fact that we're not TTC yet that I just think any BD at the minute is a waste of good sperm (sorry TMI)


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> Lost mine too but think its down to the fact that we're not TTC yet that I just think any BD at the minute is a waste of good sperm (sorry TMI)



:rofl: Morning reedy!


----------



## golcarlilly

So what can we do to get it back girls???


----------



## Lisa1984

I just cant be bothered with the mess when i know im not going to get up the duff :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Do any of you girls get a heavy feeling down there when :witch: is due?


----------



## Reedy

Lisa1984 said:


> I just cant be bothered with the mess when i know im not going to get up the duff :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Feel exactly the same Lisa x :rofl:

Oh & Morning all x x x x


----------



## Lisa1984

Reedy said:


> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> I just cant be bothered with the mess when i know im not going to get up the duff :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Feel exactly the same Lisa x :rofl:
> 
> Oh & Morning all x x x xClick to expand...

Glad its just not me!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Watched Armaggedon (sp) last night it always has be crying such a sad film :cry:
what did everyone else do last night?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone :wave:

Tracy - I think Im propbably feeling much the same. I still haven't lost any of the weight I put on whilst preggers in fact Ive put on more!! 

Lisa - Yes I get that heavy feeling.

Reedy - You have to pratice though for when the time is right!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I watched Holby and secret millionaire :cry: :cry: and ate my homemade apple and rhubarb crumble with loads of custard...... and I wonder why Im putting on weight.


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - You have to pratice though for when the time is right!! :rofl:

Very True Kerry x Altho Hubby is on Nights now so no BD till friday afternoon


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies

Wow - you lot chatted a lot yesterday!! I had loads of reading to catch up on this morning before I could say hi LOL

Hope everyone is ok? xx


----------



## NatalieW

I played on the Wii with DH... and watched CSI Miami


----------



## golcarlilly

Lisa - I always get really heavy and bloated feeling before AF

I watched Doc Martin - I love it! and resisted alcohol and food :happydance: yay go me!!!:happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Natalie - I LOVE CSI!!! wish they'd hurry up with a new series of CSI Las Vegas (really fancy Grissom!!) :blush: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi nicky,

Just looking at your ticker.... not long till :test: Hopefully we'll get our :bfp:s this month!!


----------



## Lisa1984

I made dinner, had a shower, watched Hollyoaks, played some online bingo, watched Mon nights big brother (I Sky+ it!) and then went to bed at 10.20.


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Hi nicky,
> 
> Just looking at your ticker.... not long till :test: Hopefully we'll get our :bfp:s this month!!

Hi Hun :hugs:

Fingers crossed for us both this month!!

Something weird is happening with my cycle this month tho...? my temp has dropped considerably since Ov & I don't think thats supposed to happen?? (it never has before) so Im not 100% convinced I've even Ov'd yet??

I've had a positive OPK but no fertile cm or anything & my temps seem to be contradicting things so im pretty confused ATM!!! xx


----------



## Reedy

Morning Nicky x 
Wow Lisa thats very precise :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

NickyT75 said:


> Natalie - I LOVE CSI!!! wish they'd hurry up with a new series of CSI Las Vegas (really fancy Grissom!!) :blush: xx

I really enjoy watching all of the CSI's I don't really have a fav. Las Vegas - It's coming out soon isn't it? DH hates all my CSI's and Bones - he gets time on his xbox though


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooo I love Bones too!!! I really like anything like that!! it's fascinating how they can work things out just from a few old bones isn't it? 

Hi Reedy - are you addicted to B&B again now that you are officially back? (it's good to have you back) x


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Reedy - are you addicted to B&B again now that you are officially back? (it's good to have you back) x

Yep lol Its hard not to get addicted.


----------



## golcarlilly

Nicky, I have started to take my temp this morning but no idea what I am looking for really, is temp supposed to go up before ov/during ov and by how much? (i really need to read up on it!)


----------



## NatalieW

Nicky - I have no idea how they do it but I like David Boreanaz :blush:


----------



## Lisa1984

I am so bored today :( roll on Friday


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - From the things I have read apparently implantation causes a dip in your temps but Im no expert whatsoever. I REALLY REALLY want us all to get our :bfp:'s soon.... how about august/september time?? :rofl:

Lisa - Awww I can't wait for friday either. Hollyoaks was good but its starting to annoy me abit!! The whole Jack thing. 

Reedy - I don't know how you could be addicted to B&B... I mean.... obviously someone has posted 2210 post on my behalf!! How RUDE!!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Ok just looked it up, normal body temp is 36.8 give or take 0.7 degrees and you can expect an increase of 0.4 to 0.6 degrees when ovulation occurs


----------



## golcarlilly

I wish it was Friday too !!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - I don't know how you could be addicted to B&B... I mean.... obviously someone has posted 2210 post on my behalf!! How RUDE!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I'll be there before you know it :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Me too - if i keep typing nonsense on here lol!

I think I will go to Tesco in a bit and buy pork chops for dinner


----------



## Sambatiki

lisa - Sounds nice!! Can I come for tea?? Although scotland is quite far away just to pop for tea :rofl:

Tracy - are you using fertility friend?? Maybe post your chart in TTC and see what people think? 

Reedy - I dont know how Ive managed that many posts?? :rofl: Perhaps I talk too much..... nah!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning/Afternoon Girlies!

<~~~~~ Waves hello as she's standing on her head :rofl: 

I am sooooooooo tired this morning. Once again, I stayed up way passed my bed time watching Women's Gymnastics. :dohh: We got the silver though.. :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

I have joined fertility friend but not really looked at it much! tbh my cycle is still so all over the place that I can't sort anything out at the moment!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya chris :hi:


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry if posting on BAB was an olympic sport you would get the gold medal :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Kerry if posting on BAB was an olympic sport you would get the gold medal :rofl:

If :sex: were an Olympic sport we'd all tie for the Gold! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Well, I have had my lunch now, hurry up 5 oclock!!


----------



## Chris77

Oh that reminds me, I have to eat my breakfast that's sitting at my desk.....too busy chatting!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

What are you having?


----------



## Chris77

Oatmeal, buttered roll and a diet pepsi. lol


----------



## golcarlilly

Pepsi for breakfast!! LOL


----------



## golcarlilly

it has gone quiet where are you all???


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Pepsi for breakfast!! LOL

Yeah, I am VERY addicted to my diet pepsi! Don't know what I'm going to do when I become preggers....caffeine free diet pepsi just isn't the same. lol


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> it has gone quiet where are you all???

Is everyone doing work? Come on ladies, chat first work later....priorities!!!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I can't have caffeine it gives me heart palpitations!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Thanks :rofl: God everyone is talking babies since the announcement yesterday.


----------



## golcarlilly

I am on strike this afternoon I am sooooo sick of being stuck on reception day in day out, I am supposed to be typing a marketing database - BORING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

What announcement???


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah - what announcement????!!!! x


----------



## NickyT75

golcarlilly said:


> Nicky, I have started to take my temp this morning but no idea what I am looking for really, is temp supposed to go up before ov/during ov and by how much? (i really need to read up on it!)

Yeah your temp is supposed to go up after Ov and stay raised until AF comes (or hopefully doesn't IYKWIM?!!) xx


----------



## Reedy

Announcement??? have I missed something??? Dont know how though I was on here all day lol x


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry What Announcement?????


----------



## golcarlilly

where has she gone?


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Nicky, I have started to take my temp this morning but no idea what I am looking for really, is temp supposed to go up before ov/during ov and by how much? (i really need to read up on it!)
> 
> Yeah your temp is supposed to go up after Ov and stay raised until AF comes (or hopefully doesn't IYKWIM?!!) xxClick to expand...

What does IYKWIM mean???? Am i being dumb lol


----------



## NatalieW

Natalie... is lost :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

IYKWYM - If you know what I mean


----------



## golcarlilly

NatalieW said:


> Natalie... is lost :dohh:


why are you lost?


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Nicky, I have started to take my temp this morning but no idea what I am looking for really, is temp supposed to go up before ov/during ov and by how much? (i really need to read up on it!)
> 
> Yeah your temp is supposed to go up after Ov and stay raised until AF comes (or hopefully doesn't IYKWIM?!!) xxClick to expand...
> 
> What does IYKWIM mean???? Am i being dumb lolClick to expand...

If you know what I mean


----------



## NatalieW

golcarlilly said:


> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> Natalie... is lost :dohh:
> 
> 
> why are you lost?Click to expand...

The announcement?! Did I miss something


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Nicky - From the things I have read apparently implantation causes a dip in your temps but Im no expert whatsoever. I REALLY REALLY want us all to get our :bfp:'s soon.... how about august/september time?? :rofl:

Yeah implantation can sometimes cause a dip in your temps but this usually happens around 6-10DPO

My temp went up to 36.8 on Ov day (which is high for me) then dived down to 36.2 the following day so im wondering if I may have Ov'd a day later than my OPK's say? thinking about it... this is the most likely explanation coz I don't think its even scientifically possible for your temp to drop so soon after Ov :blush: LOL

I thought I was getting to be an expert at understanding my cycles but mother nature has thrown me a curve ball this time :rofl: so guess we'll just have to wait and see eh? xx


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I can't have caffeine it gives me heart palpitations!

Oh that sucks! I'm sorry!


----------



## Reedy

Kerry has left us all hanging about an announcement made yesterday that none of us seem to know about. Now she's gone walkabout.


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: Not my announcement!! :dohh: Sorry I though I mentioned a girl in the office said she's 13 weeks preggers and brought the scan pic in for us all to see. Obviously Im not jealous...... Not one bit.... :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Ha ha! this thread suddenly got very confusing didn't it?? 

KERRY *shouts out loud* WHERE AREEEE YOOOUUUUU??? xx


----------



## buffycat

well i certainly don't know about any announcement!

sorry peeps, my customer turned up an hour early for a meeting!

re CSI - i am also addicted, NY is my fav.......


----------



## Chris77

Come on Kerry, don't leave us hanging!!! :rofl:

I'll have to check bfp announcements and baby births - I can't take the suspense! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

LOL Glad you're back to explain Kerry.... it was all going a bit Pete Tong round here!! xx


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> :rofl: Not my announcement!! :dohh: Sorry I though I mentioned a girl in the office said she's 13 weeks preggers and brought the scan pic in for us all to see. Obviously Im not jealous...... Not one bit.... :cry:

Thought we had missed somthing then Kerry :rofl:
i do remember you mentioning it now come to think of it x


----------



## Chris77

Ooooooooooooo now I see!!!! :dohh: 
:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy we will let you off this once now no more sloping off to do unimportant things like working :rofl:

Kerry - no you didn't tell us!! How horrible for you, does she work in the same office? one of the guys who works in our factory comes in to chat to me and his wife has just been for her scan - I asked him to bring the pic in but he hasn't as yet - I think he may be worried I will get upset!


----------



## Reedy

Right random question..................
Sambatiki - Buffycat - Golcarlilly 

Where do the names come from??


----------



## buffycat

just had my lunch and i'm still hungry....:growlmad: had a pile fof veg couscous, mango, yoghurt, and diet pepsi......

gggrrr........maybe this diet wasn't such a great idea after all! :hissy:

Tracey....sorry miss! i promise not to show that i am working again!


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> just had my lunch and i'm still hungry....:growlmad: had a pile fof veg couscous, mango, yoghurt, and diet pepsi......
> 
> gggrrr........maybe this diet wasn't such a great idea after all! :hissy:
> 
> Tracey....sorry miss! i promise not to show that i am working again!

LOL!!!

Same here, had my lunch and can't stop thinking about food!! Have got an apple but they make me hungrier!


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy - mine is from the place I lived in - Golcar - girls who lived there used to be known as Golcarlillies!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Why are you Reedy?


----------



## buffycat

Golcarlilly - ah, that's a clever one!

my name, well i have two cats, Buffy and Willow (you can guess what programme i loved when i got them as kittens 8 years ago!!!). Willow is a bit demonic (she is black and fluffy) and has a horrible habit of bringing mice and birds home!

Buffy is a gorgeous cat though (black and white), and like me she is also on a diet....she even goes to get weighed in every month. She has gone from 7.3kb to 4.87kg (an average cat is about 4kg)...

so Buffycat......:D


----------



## golcarlilly

I have a question - how do you make the thread refresh automatically cos it is really annoying having to keep doing it!


----------



## buffycat

that so annoys me as well! and sometimes i end up going back to the main bnb site to refresh to pick up the next page in the thread!!! :hissy:!


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Why are you Reedy?

Very boring really my married name is now Reed & Hubby's nickname at football is Reedy & now we're married they have started to call it me too x

Another question.....How do you write your own bit under your profile name? Mine says WTT but I've seen a lot where there say mum to 1 or TTC #1


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL I have two cats also Buffy - mine are Jasmine and Lily, I did have Jasmine and her brother Teddy but we only got to be his family for 12 weeks, we had to have him put down in November last year as he had underdeveloped kidneys and went into kidney failure, I was so heartbroken he was the most adorable kitten ever - god I am welling up telling you!


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> that so annoys me as well! and sometimes i end up going back to the main bnb site to refresh to pick up the next page in the thread!!! :hissy:!


Yeah me too, I am going to post on the technical forum (if there is one) and ask if we can change settings or something!


----------



## NatalieW

Well I'm feeling slightly better... Just got told my students A-Level results and an improvement from last year... Can't wait for the GCSE ones next week :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Thats brilliant Natalie x :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Why are you Reedy?
> 
> Very boring really my married name is now Reed & Hubby's nickname at football is Reedy & now we're married they have started to call it me too x
> 
> Another question.....How do you write your own bit under your profile name? Mine says WTT but I've seen a lot where there say mum to 1 or TTC #1Click to expand...

Go to your profile then edit your details then scroll down and there is a bit where it says my family, type what you want in there and it appears under your pic


----------



## golcarlilly

NatalieW said:


> Well I'm feeling slightly better... Just got told my students A-Level results and an improvement from last year... Can't wait for the GCSE ones next week :happydance:

Thats great Natalie, well done!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Buffycat - Hope youre not turning into a swot, now youve got that promotion ahead of you :rofl:

Tracy - Yeah same office, we only have 2 offices here as its only a small company. Im happy for her as much as I can be iykwim. Theyre not even trying.... But I suppose I can't talk as I wasn't trying either when we concieved beanie. Anyway not going to let her get me down!!


----------



## buffycat

oh poor little Teddy.......i am so attached to mine now, i dread the day i have to say goodbye...but at least he had a happy little life......:cry:

i had a gerbil when i was a teenager, and when he died, it broke both mine and my dad's hearts!


----------



## buffycat

a-levels eeek, i remember mine ! that was one scarey day i tell you!


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks girls, now I just need someone to tell my boss that 4C's and 1D is actually good improvement from last year where majority got E's and U's!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Natalie - Congrats on the results. I bet youre dead proud!! 

I love cats but DF is allergic to them, :cry: so we're not allowed one. We went to pets at home on monday and saw the most gorgeous bunny rabbit with floppy ears and spiky hair at the top. I want a pet!!! :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Natalie! :wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> oh poor little Teddy.......i am so attached to mine now, i dread the day i have to say goodbye...but at least he had a happy little life......:cry:
> 
> i had a gerbil when i was a teenager, and when he died, it broke both mine and my dad's hearts!

Yeah that is what the vet said, we tried so hard to save him, cost us £600 in total as the insurance didn't kick in soon enough (we had only had him 2 weeks when he got ill) apparently she cried after we had left when we had him put to sleep (one of the nurses told me later) :cry:


----------



## Reedy

I would love a puppy but we're not at home much so wouldnt be fair to leave it on its own plus if its anything like my mums dog then my house will be a pile of rubble b4 we know it x


----------



## golcarlilly

Sorry being all sad now !


----------



## golcarlilly

I have posted to ask if there is any way to refresh the thread automatically - heres hoping!


----------



## NatalieW

Hi Chris.... how are you in the 2ww?

Kerry - you can adopt my gerbil, the cats like to try and play with him so he's locked up in the study... I am proud, I know they wanted better grades but They are MY best grades in a level of teaching I was not trained in. My GCSE ones are better and I hope I do really well next week


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Natalie - Congrats on the results. I bet youre dead proud!!
> 
> I love cats but DF is allergic to them, :cry: so we're not allowed one. We went to pets at home on monday and saw the most gorgeous bunny rabbit with floppy ears and spiky hair at the top. I want a pet!!! :hissy: :rofl:

DH is allergic to cats too. Cute about the rabbit, I have a netherland dwarf at home. You should get a daschund....my little Annie is the best.


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL Reedy why is your hubby being a pain :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Hi Chris.... how are you in the 2ww?
> 
> Kerry - you can adopt my gerbil, the cats like to try and play with him so he's locked up in the study... I am proud, I know they wanted better grades but They are MY best grades in a level of teaching I was not trained in. My GCSE ones are better and I hope I do really well next week

Natalie, I had to start my 2ww over, I'm only 1dpo now. I didn't ovulate on August 2nd like I thought I did. I ovulated yesterday or Monday. :hissy: We DTD on Monday and Tuesday so hopefully we caught the egg.


----------



## buffycat

oh bless......

don't think i could be a vet.......i'd blart my eyes out everytime i had to put an animal to sleep......

oh, and i have a tortoise too......she is only 8 and is likely to live to be 150, so she will be in the will!


Natalie - what do you teach?!


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> LOL Reedy why is your hubby being a pain :rofl:

The reason why I'm here :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> LOL Reedy why is your hubby being a pain :rofl:
> 
> The reason why I'm here :rofl:Click to expand...


Right I see!!!


----------



## NatalieW

buffycat said:


> oh bless......
> 
> don't think i could be a vet.......i'd blart my eyes out everytime i had to put an animal to sleep......
> 
> oh, and i have a tortoise too......she is only 8 and is likely to live to be 150, so she will be in the will!
> 
> 
> Natalie - what do you teach?!

Buffy I teach ICT (Computers) to 11 -18 year olds... I only trained for students up to 16 years old... but the school took me on.


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, I hope he comes around soon!


----------



## Sambatiki

I'd like a puppy too but like you reedy we're not at home enough. Also puppies grow up!!


----------



## Reedy

Lol sound like a broken record


----------



## Sambatiki

Gosh this thread is moving sooo fast!! We're a right bunch of chatterboxes today!!


----------



## buffycat

i'm qualified to teach (music), but decided to do something else instead.....not quite sure how i ended up in IT though!


----------



## golcarlilly

My sis is a teacher - French and German gcse and a level - only thing I envy about it is her holidays!!


----------



## golcarlilly

So what is everyone having for dinner tonight? we are having stuffed marrow (stuffed with mince and veg) not made it before so hoping it is nice!


----------



## NatalieW

Buffy - I'm not sure I actually want to teach anymore.... want out!


----------



## Reedy

I'm having pizza for one as hubby is on nights x 

Stuffed marrow - Fancy


----------



## NatalieW

We're having fajitas then going to see Dark Knight.... Hot Hot!!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL it is dead simple, just hoping it is filling cos I am so hungry, just going to nip to the kitchen and make a slim a soup!


----------



## golcarlilly

NatalieW said:


> We're having fajitas then going to see Dark Knight.... Hot Hot!!! :rofl:



I love fajitas! *drools* !!


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> We're having fajitas then going to see Dark Knight.... Hot Hot!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> I love fajitas! *drools* !!Click to expand...

me too, hubby isnt too keen on them so dont have them very often x


----------



## buffycat

tonight is steak for hubby, and fish for me.......lots of veg too (far too healthy)...this diet is beginning to depress me now!


----------



## golcarlilly

You can do it buffy - say it with me:

" I will be thin, I will be thin, I will be thin...":rofl:


----------



## Reedy

I've got a bloody Migraine again :hissy: I should have a pez dispenser with Paracetamol in it 
Doesnt help that I'm staring at a computer, cant wait to get home & give my eyes a rest x


----------



## NatalieW

Oh no Reedy... I had a three day one last week...

4Head helps but nothing cures them only strong stuff


----------



## golcarlilly

I used to suffer a lot from migraines when I was on the pill but luckily hardly ever get them these days, anadin extra were they only thing that worked for me


----------



## buffycat

'I will be thin, I will be thin, I will be thin'

(though i may be hungry in the meantime!)


----------



## golcarlilly

I joined a diet forum around a year ago and just logged back on there this week, its called 3 fat chicks!!


----------



## Lisa1984

Im baaaaaaaack :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Having had a look at everyones dinner tonight.... I'll probably not bother cooking and pop around to see you all..... have a bit of everyones!! :rofl: And I still wonder why Im putting on weight?!! :rofl:

Nat - I REALLY want to see Dark Knight.. you'll have to let me know if its any good. 

Watched Walle at the weekend its brillant!!


----------



## Lisa1984

Im having pork chops, potatoes, cauliflower cheese (again!), green beans and pork and sage gravy :)


----------



## Chris77

Yummy!! We had pork chops last night for dinner. I have homemade lentil soup for lunch.


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I've got a bloody Migraine again :hissy: I should have a pez dispenser with Paracetamol in it
> Doesnt help that I'm staring at a computer, cant wait to get home & give my eyes a rest x

:hugs: Sorry Reedy. I get pretty wicked headaches quite often as well. Feel better soon.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Having had a look at everyones dinner tonight.... I'll probably not bother cooking and pop around to see you all..... have a bit of everyones!! :rofl: And I still wonder why Im putting on weight?!! :rofl:
> 
> Nat - I REALLY want to see Dark Knight.. you'll have to let me know if its any good.
> 
> Watched Walle at the weekend its brillant!!

Kerry Dark Night was FAB!! Heath Ledger did an awesome job portraying the Joker.


----------



## golcarlilly

Lisa can I come for tea please?!! 

I wanna see wall e, too skint to go to cinema till pay day though!! my DD has already seen it with my sis, she went to see mama mia last week too, I am a member of lovefilm so am going to wait and get them on dvd


----------



## Lisa1984

Am I the youngest of the BAW girls at 24?

Sorry pretty random question!


----------



## NatalieW

Sambatiki said:


> Nat - I REALLY want to see Dark Knight.. you'll have to let me know if its any good.


Will do... if DH decides he's coming home!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Lisa I am 26, 27 in Jan and DH is 32, 33 in Feb


----------



## Reedy

I'm 24 too Lisa altho I'm 25 next month :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~~~ Turning 31 in December :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

<---- just turned 27 along with DF who's 2 days older.... what can I say I like the older man!! :rofl:

*whispers* Didint see wall e at the cinema :blush:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOH Kerry - a song sprang to mind (((sings)))''knock off nigel she's a knock off nigel"":rofl::rofl::rofl:


I am the granny of this thread :cry: 39 now:cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

golcarlilly said:


> OOH Kerry - a song sprang to mind (((sings)))''knock off nigel she's a knock off nigel"":rofl::rofl::rofl:

Dont know what youre talking about!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> OOH Kerry - a song sprang to mind (((sings)))''knock off nigel she's a knock off nigel"":rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> I am the granny of this thread :cry: 39 now:cry:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: @ the song 

& you dont look 39 on your pic x more like 29


----------



## golcarlilly

God I am so rubbish with names, a guy just came into work and I could not remember his name and had to ask - I have only worked here for 3 1/2 years and seen him prob every other month :blush: I wish I could be better at names and faces :blush:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> OOH Kerry - a song sprang to mind (((sings)))''knock off nigel she's a knock off nigel"":rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> I am the granny of this thread :cry: 39 now:cry:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: @ the song
> 
> & you dont look 39 on your pic x more like 29Click to expand...

AWww chucks, thanks!! 

Sorry Kerry!!!:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hooray nearly time to go for me, I have to go at 4.40 to take a registered letter to the PO so will be logging off shortly


----------



## Reedy

So there are some Perks to working on reception then :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Not many - only that and the fact I can spend all day on this thread with all you lovely ladies with less chance of being seen :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

My DF was 29 in July - he's my sugar daddy lol!


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Not many - only that and the fact I can spend all day on this thread with all you lovely ladies with less chance of being seen :rofl:

aaahhhhh one of the reasons I love my job (I'm a receptionist) can get a bit boring sometimes but not many jobs where I can spend all day talking to you girls x :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

My DH is only 30 - Toy boy!!!:happydance:


----------



## Lisa1984

I cannot wait to get home and get my jammies on to chill on the couch!!

I'm also a knock of nigel I'm afraid :blush:


----------



## golcarlilly

What sort of company do you work for reedy? i am at a textile firm and the reception is a room on its own and not very busy - ideal for secretive forum surfing LOL:happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Right I am off girls see you tomorrow xx


----------



## Reedy

I used to work on recpetion for a textile firm but it was right in the main office so couldnt surf I now work for a printing company & I'm in a room on my own like you so xan surf as much as I like x 
The way I see it is if your workplace doesnt want you going on the internet then they shouldnt provide it lol


----------



## Lisa1984

Exactly reedy :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Right I am off girls see you tomorrow xx

Bye Tracy have a good evening!


----------



## Chris77

I have a dual role. I'm an HR Assistant and a Recruitment Coordinator. You'd think I'd be busy! But nope, not really...


----------



## Reedy

Bye Tracey have a lovely evening x x x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I used to work on recpetion for a textile firm but it was right in the main office so couldnt surf I now work for a printing company & I'm in a room on my own like you so xan surf as much as I like x
> The way I see it is if your workplace doesnt want you going on the internet then they shouldnt provide it lol

:rofl::rofl: AGREED!!


----------



## Reedy

Someone on another forum I'm on posted this website the other day its really cool just in case anyone wants to have a look 

https://www.smilebox.com/


----------



## Chris77

Talk about being broody - every summer olympics I get really depressed, especially when I see gymnastics. I was in acrobatics as a child but never stayed with anything. I always wished I made something more of my life - I was a competitive powerlifter but sprained my back while training for my 1st competition (was deadlifting 200 lbs) and there went my sport. Now, I can't even get up from the floor without something hurting immensely! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

sorry....been working again!

i'm 30 and dh is 37.......he acts as if he is 7 though.....!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> sorry....been working again!
> 
> i'm 30 and dh is 37.......he acts as if he is 7 though.....!

Don't they all?! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Right I'm off girls i'll see you all 2moro have a fab evening all :hug:


----------



## buffycat

bye bye Reedy! hope you have a lovely evening with your pizza!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Right I'm off girls i'll see you all 2moro have a fab evening all :hug:

Bye Reedy! :wave: Have a wonderful evening.


----------



## buffycat

byeee all - see you tomorrow! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Buffy! :wave: Have a good evening.


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! i've missed everyone!! :dohh:

Im 33 & my hubby is 31 so he's my toyboy :blush: LOL x


----------



## Chris77

No you didn't, I'm still here! It's only 2:12 pm here in NY, so I've got 2 more hours to go before I can go home! :hissy:


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! poor Chris its really rubbish for you having to be at work when everyone else has gone home isn't it? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Im Back!! 

Just in the middle of cooking dinner! Sorry I didnt say goodbye my boss was lurking so had to do some of the uynspeakable 'W' word!


----------



## NickyT75

Oh NO.... not the 'W' word!!! EEK!! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Yes nicky Im so sorry.... Im not cross with myself.... Just very very disappointed!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

LOL so you should be!!! you have to set an example to the rest of us BAW girls!

I dunno what the world is coming to when the founder of BAW club shuns the members to do some work!! It's outrageous!! LOL xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies...although I'm the only one here now as it is 6:30 pm my time and11:30 pm your time and you're all probably :sleep:

DH went out with his friends tonight so I have the house to myself. :happydance: Waiting for the Men's Gymnastics All Around to start at 8:00 at which point I will make myself a vanilla and chocolate ice cream cone and share it with my little Annie - I should post a pic of her....hang on a sec I'll get it......

Ok here she is at 3 months old
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/l_bddde5be6db702423ae34ce046723ca8.jpg


And this is the baby girl now @ almost 4 years old
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/l_170e2431ee623848b837816e59238516.jpg

And this is her brother Oscar, they're from the same litter. My brother adopted Annie's brother.
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/oscar2.jpg

Ok, um yeah, I'm a bit bored tonight. :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Awww chris they're lovely!!!

Well on a happy note due to first month off bcp I ov'd on monday :happydance:

I won't be around today A-level results day, so off to see the kids, with tissues I think :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Natalie - Thats Fabulous news!! CONGRATS!! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Your dogs are so cute


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Nicky 

Guess what everyone................. My mojo has returned yayyyy!! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x 
Chris your dogs are gorgeous x

Way to go Kerry x


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning all - whilst we're on the subject of dogs - hers my Lola :)

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b381/CherubRawkz/CIMG5999.jpg

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b381/CherubRawkz/Lola/CIMG5371.jpg

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b381/CherubRawkz/Lola/CIMG5379.jpg

:witch: still not arrived BTW!


----------



## Lisa1984

I am actually starving this morning, got a roll with peppered ham, cheese & mayo which I plan to stuff in my mouth as soon as the clock strikes 10am!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Lisa x When was :witch: due??
Your mid morning snack is making my mouth water yum x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Lisa

Lola looks so sweet. I haven't got a pet :cry: Unless I can call DF my pet :rofl:
Not long til you can eat. Im eating chocolate already :blush:

Morning reedy!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Kerry x :hi:


----------



## Lisa1984

I have fruit pastilles as well :)


----------



## Reedy

Not a fan of fruit pastells give me skittles any day x yum x


----------



## Reedy

Where is everyone today??? 

Nobody got any exciting news???


----------



## Lisa1984

I'm hoping to leave work at 3.35 today :)

Thats about all the news iv got!


----------



## Reedy

Lucky you Lisa I'm here till 5.30pm but as always get to leave work at 1.30pm 2moro wahoo x :happydance: Got to go to the bank & change my name thought I better seeing as its been 2 months since we got married :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls, I have been doing the dreaded 'W' this morning but all done now I am happy to say so should be here the rest of the day:happydance:

Lisa, am I right in thinking you are over a week late for :witch:??


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Tracy :waves:

Has anyone heard from Owo?? Is she away?


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh don't know maybe she is?


----------



## golcarlilly

No she is on here apparently she is on the list below of people viewing Hello OWO!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Tracey Cant believe you were doing the 'W' word tut tut :rofl: Glad your back with us for the rest of the day though x


----------



## Lisa1984

No ignore my ticker - I am broken - 1 day late but I take progesterone and I messed up this month


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL me neither but sometimes it just has to be done :rofl:

What did everyone do last night then? 

I had my stuffed marrow, it was lovely despite DD protesting that she didn't like it on the way home and then scoffing the lot in record time!! then OH and I went for an hour long walk (check me out!!) and then we watched a film - The Abandoned - VERY scary!! went to bed at 11 which is late for me so I am knackered today!!

Lisa and Chris - your dogs are sooooo cute, I will post some pics of my kitties in a bit


----------



## golcarlilly

Lisa1984 said:


> No ignore my ticker - I am broken - 1 day late but I take progesterone and I messed up this month


:cry: aww was getting excited for a minute! I removed my ticker as it was just completely out! hoping taking my temps will be back on track with it all soon!


----------



## Reedy

Last night I had Pizza watch my Lost DVD that I got from LoveFilm (dont have skyone so catching up) then went to bed & watched tv till I fell sleep hate it when DH isnt there x :cry:

Hoping to go see Mamma Mia tonight but not sure yet x


----------



## NickyT75

Cute doggies girls!

I have a Chihuahua called Barney & an African Grey Parrot called Gizmo! xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> Last night I had Pizza watch my Lost DVD that I got from LoveFilm (dont have skyone so catching up) then went to bed & watched tv till I fell sleep hate it when DH isnt there x :cry:
> 
> Hoping to go see Mamma Mia tonight but not sure yet x

I use lovefilm too isn't it fab? we have the £12.99 package and must see at least 4 films a week:happydance:
(If anyone wants to try a month free please pm me and I will recommend you)


----------



## Chris77

Morning everyone! :hi:

Lisa, your dog is so cute!

I haven't left for work yet...lol I've been up for quite a while courtesy of Annie......we had a thunderstorm during the night and Miss Prim was scared and kept sitting on my head. :rofl: So, I am once again exhausted. :dohh: I, for once, did not stay up to watch the Olympics and opted to go to bed at 10:00 - Miss Prim had other ideas however.

I actually had the whole bed to myself as DH had way too much to drink last night while out with his friends and stayed at a friend's house. 

Alrighty time to for me to get going. I'll see you gals in about an hour when I get to work. :wave:


----------



## Chris77

:witch:


NickyT75 said:


> Cute doggies girls!
> 
> I have a Chihuahua called Barney & an African Grey Parrot called Gizmo! xx

AWwww....Chihuahua's are soooo cute!! "_Yo Quiero Taco Bell!_ :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

How the heck did the :witch: appear on the top of my post!!!!!! :growlmad: That better not be a premonition!!!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Chris x 

Tracey - We have the £9.99 Package which means we get 1 dvd at a time but can also have games too so I've just added mario Olympics to my list for my DS x


----------



## golcarlilly

Here is my kitty Jasmine https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q136/golcarlilly/Jasmine-1.jpg


----------



## golcarlilly

And here is Lily[IMG]https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q136/golcarlilly/Lily.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Sambatiki

I really want to see mamma mia too! Heard really good reviews about it


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - Love your cats.


----------



## golcarlilly

And here are DD and DH - now you have seen the whole family !!

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q136/golcarlilly/Holiday2008020.jpg


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks Kerry - they are my babies!

Reedy we don't have games on cos we would never get to see any films, my DD is xbox 360 and computer mad!! We can have 2 films at home at any one time, we have watched so many films I am running out of choices!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Chris !!


----------



## Reedy

Beautiful Family Tracey x


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Reedy we don't have games on cos we would never get to see any films, my DD is xbox 360 and computer mad!! We can have 2 films at home at any one time, we have watched so many films I am running out of choices!!

Can you recommend any good ones??


----------



## Lisa1984

I joined it last week, just the cheapo one @ £3.99 - 2 films a month.

We have other means of film watching :blush:

Just followed my colleague over the MOT station in the car there, got me out for 10 mins!


----------



## Lisa1984

<~~~~leaving work at 3.35 - WOOOO!!! Boss said no problem!


----------



## golcarlilly

:D Thanks Reedy 

OOh films where do I start!! what sort do you like?


----------



## golcarlilly

Lucky you Lisa!! I wish it was 5 oclock tomorrow!


----------



## Lisa1984

I've got Cloverfield at home to watch on Saturday night


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> :D Thanks Reedy
> 
> OOh films where do I start!! what sort do you like?

Action & comedy mainly x


----------



## Lisa1984

golcarlilly said:


> Lucky you Lisa!! I wish it was 5 oclock tomorrow!


Me too!!!

Fridays are the busiest day of the week for me though - I have all the guys wages to process for the following week!


----------



## buffycat

just scoffing my lunch down before i dash off to another meeting..

Chris and Lisa - love your piccies!

and Tracey - Jasmine is absolutely gorgeous! how old is your daughter?


----------



## Lisa1984

Just talking bout Xmas there - we finish up on the 19th December for 2 weeks - yipee!!


----------



## Reedy

Lucky you Lisa we finish on the 23rd & go back on the 5th so only got a week off but better than nothing


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy - DD is 15 in October, just eaten my lunch - roll on dinner time:rofl:

Action - my mind has gone blank now!! OH loves action films

Tell you what is funny - Daddy Day Care, oh and Borat, Anger Management, Something about Mary we watched a good one the other day, hang on while I go and look!

Have you seen Atonement that is sooo sad!


----------



## golcarlilly

No idea when we break up for xmas yet but we usually get two weeks - yippeeee


----------



## owo

Hi All,

How has everyone been. It's quite busy with W at the moment as there are only two of us in. Just keep poppinig in and out to see what everyone is up to.
I have a pet hamster called Charlie, but don't have any pics, probably should take some.
We also are subscribers to love film. We have to package where you can have
one film at a time.


----------



## golcarlilly

Superbad, that was funny - oh and my fave of all time Kevin and Perry go large, I never tire of watching that!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi owo, how are you today? not long to go till your scan I see!


----------



## Reedy

Neve tried to add a picture on here before so not sure if this will work.

This is my sisters Dog Bergkamp (Her hubby is an Aresnal Fan)

https://images1.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp35%3B%3Evq%3D325%3B%3E87%3B%3E6%3C5%3EWSNRCG%3D3234%3C5%3C765484vq0mrj

And this is my mum & dad's dog Tilly.

https://images1.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp36%3A%3Evq%3D325%3B%3E87%3B%3E6%3C5%3EWSNRCG%3D3234%3C5%3C396623vq0mrj

Believe it or not they are brother & sister


----------



## Reedy

Hi Owo x 

Tracey - I wasnt keen on superbad x I love anything with Adam Sandler in altho think I've seen all his films


----------



## golcarlilly

Lisa1984 said:


> I've got Cloverfield at home to watch on Saturday night


That is brilliant but makes you feel a bit sick, the camera work is really shaky as it is supposed to be someones home movie


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:


> Hi owo, how are you today? not long to go till your scan I see!

yeah 16 days to go (not that I'm counting :rofl:).
Can't wait. I won't be able to get really excited until after then.


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> Hi Owo x
> 
> Tracey - I wasnt keen on superbad x I love anything with Adam Sandler in altho think I've seen all his films

Yeah me too, he is very funny


Oh have you seen 50 first dates I absolutely love that film


----------



## golcarlilly

Owo, you will be fine, I know what you mean though I am sure I will be the same when(if) I get my BFP it is such a worry!


----------



## owo

That's why i paid for a private scan on the 31st. Got my NHS scan date and it is the 26th of September. Imagine having to wait until then.


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Here is my kitty Jasmine https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q136/golcarlilly/Jasmine-1.jpg

Awwww...she's so cute!


----------



## golcarlilly

that is ages away!! you would think they would offer you an earlier one with having had a m/c? can i be nosy and ask how much it is costing?


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - I recommend Beaches.... and old film but fantastic.


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks Chris!


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> Lisa - I recommend Beaches.... and old film but fantastic.


LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## golcarlilly

Death becomes her - another oldie but very very goodie!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Lisa - I recommend Beaches.... and old film but fantastic.

Beaches is a great movie!

I LOVE Steel Magnolias.


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Death becomes her - another oldie but very very goodie!

Agreed!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - :hug: Lovely to see you. I can't wait to see pics of your little baby. But I can understand why your still nervous. 

Tracy - 'Eye ball paul's our best mate, ain't he kev'...... 'Your parent where shagging.. weren't they Kev...... weren't they kev'.... I love kevin and perry too!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Owo :hi: I was starting to wonder where you were!!


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Owo x
> 
> Tracey - I wasnt keen on superbad x I love anything with Adam Sandler in altho think I've seen all his films
> 
> Yeah me too, he is very funny
> 
> 
> Oh have you seen 50 first dates I absolutely love that filmClick to expand...

I've only seen it about a 100 times lol its mine & DH fave film. 
The song at the end (Over the rainbow) was what I walked down the aisle too x

Owo - 16 days & counting thats fab cant wait to see the pic x x x


----------



## Chris77

50 First Dates is actually my least favorite of the Adam Sandler movies....I'm strange.


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry - You are not my mate and you are not my fellow dj - goodbye forever :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

I'm back with my 80% A-C A-level grades, all kids happy.. :happydance:

I like, Armageddon, Star Wars, Transformers, Bad Boys... i love action and sci-fi...

Here are my two cats.

Gizzie is on the left (AKA Gizzie Wizzie) and Izzie, the xmas tree loving cat (AKA Izzie Wizzle)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00117.jpg
File size: 87.8 KB
Views: 0









DSC00110.jpg
File size: 92 KB
Views: 1


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww reedy I have got goosebumps now, that is such a lovely song to walk down to!! I have a tear in my eye now, DD would say god you are such an emo mum :rofl:

I walked down the aisle (well not really an aisle a carpet in a hotel!) to the flower duet by delibes and then we walked back up to I do, I do, I do by Abba for cheese mania value :rofl: (loving Muriels wedding too BTW!!!)


----------



## NatalieW

I walked down the aisle to Yuo will be free (gladiator music)


----------



## golcarlilly

That is lovely music too Natalie! 

Oh I am getting all nostalgic for my wedding now!

Cute kitties too, why is it that cats are so obsessed with trees? mine were terrible, was their first christmas and they totally trashed it!!


----------



## Reedy

We both loved the song so much that we thought it would be perfect to walk down to x 

We had our first dance to Lonestar - Amazed I know its a really popular wedding song but the words are just perfect x


----------



## NickyT75

Best film I've probably ever seen is The Green Mile - I bawl my eyes out every single time I watch it!!

I also love Mannequin - Had the song (Starship - Nothings gonna stop us) as my 1st dance when I got married

Didn't reckon much of Cloverfield to be honest tho & hate Adam Sandler movies coz he is typecast as the same character in everything!!

Don't even get me started on Jim Carrey Argh...! LOL xx


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy said:


> We both loved the song so much that we thought it would be perfect to walk down to x
> 
> We had our first dance to Lonestar - Amazed I know its a really popular wedding song but the words are just perfect x

We had Paul Weller -You do something to me... we were going to have Depeche Mode - Somebody but DH changed his mind!!!


----------



## NatalieW

golcarlilly said:


> Cute kitties too, why is it that cats are so obsessed with trees? mine were terrible, was their first christmas and they totally trashed it!!

It was our first christmas with them too... they loved it, was so funny watching them try to climb it, she got right to the top, she was our unofficial christmas tree fairy!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - I love Green mile too. 

I also love Meet Joe Black... I want the Over the rainbow/What a wonderful world at my wedding... But we won't be getting married for a while now :cry:

Mannequin - loved that too.

Shawshank Redemption is brill. Going to watch wanted over the wk-end


----------



## Chris77

All very good movies ladies!

I also love Ghost and just about any movie with Arnold Schwarzanegger....LOVE him.


----------



## golcarlilly

Lonestar amazed is fab! we had Phil Collins Groovy kind of love for our first dance.

I love Arnie too :icecream: can't find a drool smiley so that will have to do:rofl: Total recall is a brill film!


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> Nicky - I love Green mile too.
> 
> I also love Meet Joe Black... I want the Over the rainbow/What a wonderful world at my wedding... But we won't be getting married for a while now :cry:
> 
> Mannequin - loved that too.
> 
> Shawshank Redemption is brill. Going to watch wanted over the wk-end


Aww when were you planning? Are you waiting till after you have had a baby now?


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, why won't you be having a wedding for awhile?


----------



## Reedy

I love Will Smith we watched IRobot last week he is HOT x


----------



## golcarlilly

He is hotter still in I am legend - have you seen it?


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh and Hancock, we saw that at the cinema a couple of weeks ago, very good!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> He is hotter still in I am legend - have you seen it?

Seen it - I didn't really care for the movie though.


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris you have weird taste in movies chick!! what is your fave one ever?


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris you have weird taste in movies chick!! what is your fave one ever?

:rofl: You sound like my hubby. :rofl:

Fave one ever.....hmmm.....I don't know - I have so many. I'm actually a really HUGE horror movie fan.


----------



## golcarlilly

OOH yeah I am too but lately I am such a scaredy cat, we watched a scary one last night and I had to cuddle up to DH and hide LOL


----------



## Chris77

LOL I have scared myself quite a few times with horror movies!


----------



## Reedy

I didnt like I Am Legend it ended really weird I didnt get it x 
I dont like Horror Films at all I'm a wuss


----------



## Chris77

I thought the same thing! DH had to explain it to me and I still didn't get it! :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Have you seen the grudge I had nightmares for weeks after that!


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL me too DH is always having to fill me in on the complexities of films !!


----------



## golcarlilly

I like them but I have to run up the stairs and jump into bed really quick like a two year old if I watch them after dark !!


----------



## Lisa1984

Sambatiki said:


> Lisa - I recommend Beaches.... and old film but fantastic.

Seen that a zillion times - Bette Midler right?


----------



## Chris77

Hey, did you know that a cow will go willingly up a flight of stairs but he will refuse to come back down. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Yes it is Bette Midler, It makes me bawl my eyes out!


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris where on earth did that comment come from LOL


----------



## NickyT75

I thought Grudge was rubbish!!!

I like horror films but once you've seen one you've pretty much seen them all - don't like them too gory either!!

The 1st SAW film was excellent - I also liked the 1st Final Destination... scary films but the story lines have been well thought out so it's not your usual same old-same old of skimpily dressed beautiful girls being chased by knife weilding maniacs & flashing their boobs every 2 mins LOL xx


----------



## Lisa1984

Shaun Of The Dead - Amazing!

My DF has the "I got wood" tshirt the guy wears in it haha!!


----------



## Lisa1984

I cant wait til the new Fast & Furious comes out!!

Seen pics of it the other day - looks fab and Vin is back!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris where on earth did that comment come from LOL

:rofl::rofl: I'm the Queen of Random. No I was surfing on the net and came across that piece of useless knowledge.


----------



## NickyT75

Im pretty sure a cow cant come back down stairs because of the way their legs work (sounds weird i know LOL but their backs are too rigid so they physically cant do it) xx


----------



## Reedy

We've made 100 pages girls :happydance:

I like thrillers too x
Has anyone seen 'The Others' with Nicole Kidman I thought that film was really good x


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah IKWYM they can be a bit 'samey'


----------



## owo

Blimey you girls are chat happy today, went away to do some W and come back and it takes me about ten minutes to catch up :rofl:

Tracy - My scan is costing £95 check out babybond.com The local EPU here won't do an early scan if you've only had one miscarriage. 

We walked down the isle or should i say beach to "Spanish Isles" on ths steel drums. I hate the wedding march i think it is soo depressing when a wedding should be a happy occasion. So told the steel band to play something tropical. Didn't think and that Spanish Isles would be tropical to them. oh well it was still really nice.

Kerry - I love Meet Joe Black, makes me cry though and that was before i was pregnant and super sensitive :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

The others is fab, I have seen it about 20 times!! 

How bizarre you are Chris :rofl:

Never mind 100 pages I am now chat and happy member :happydance:!!!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Im pretty sure a cow cant come back down stairs because of the way their legs work (sounds weird i know LOL but their backs are too rigid so they physically cant do it) xx

Huh......that's interesting - they're very eccentric creatures between the stairs thing and the 3 year pregnancies!!


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! congrats Tracy!

I liked The Others - I also loved 6th Sense and was like "NO WAY IS HE DEAD"!!! at the end.... I was proper shocked!! LOL xx


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> The others is fab, I have seen it about 20 times!!
> 
> How bizarre you are Chris :rofl:
> 
> Never mind 100 pages I am now chat and happy member :happydance:!!!

I LOVED The Others.

Yeah DH says I'm very bizarre as well. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Dont think I've ever seen Meet Joe Black I might have to rent it x

Loved 6th sense too so didnt see that one coming x


----------



## Lisa1984

I love cows


----------



## golcarlilly

Owo that is not badly priced at all, I expected it would cost more!


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> I love cows

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Lisa you are strange too!!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Dont think I've ever seen Meet Joe Black I might have to rent it x
> 
> Loved 6th sense too so didnt see that one coming x

Me neither! I recently saw The Eye with Jessica Alba - very good.


----------



## golcarlilly

I love seahorses I have a tattoo of one on my bum :rofl: (that is true!!)


----------



## Reedy

Lisa1984 said:


> I love cows

Such a random thing to say :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Dont think I've ever seen Meet Joe Black I might have to rent it x
> 
> Loved 6th sense too so didnt see that one coming x
> 
> Me neither! I recently saw The Eye with Jessica Alba - very good.Click to expand...

Whats that about??


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I love seahorses I have a tattoo of one on my bum :rofl: (that is true!!)

:rofl: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Dont think I've ever seen Meet Joe Black I might have to rent it x
> 
> Loved 6th sense too so didnt see that one coming x
> 
> Me neither! I recently saw The Eye with Jessica Alba - very good.Click to expand...
> 
> Whats that about??Click to expand...

Jessica Alba character goes blind after a childhood accident. She then receives an eye transplant that allows her to see into the supernatural world.


----------



## golcarlilly

Don't mention it :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

LOL I love sheep!!

No really.... I do!! I used to have a pet lamb named Sooty when I was a kid!! 

My dad was friends with a farmer & apparently the Ewe died giving birth to twins & only one survived but the farmer didn't have time to hand rear it & it would've died too so my dad said he'd take it home for "Ooor Lass" to look after!!

We kept it in a card board box on the kitchen fireplace & fed it milk from an eye dropper every 2hrs at first then put it in the back garden when it grew bigger!! 

Aw! I miss him! xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Today is dragging so bad why is it not 5 yet????


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww that is cute! what happened to it - not the worst please?


----------



## Reedy

Sounds like my kinda film altho wouldnt want to watch it on my own


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, it really is dragging! :growlmad:

I love geese...:rofl: an odd thing really but the little boogers crack me up. DH says I'm easily entertained. :rofl:


----------



## owo

Tracy i know what you mean today is really dragging. Especially as this morning was so busy W wise, and that usually makes the day go quickly. Roll on 5:30.


----------



## Reedy

Chris - Geese????? They are evil things as are all poultry 
Having a Lamb would be cool though x


----------



## NickyT75

LOL - Well this is a bit of a touchy subject!!

I came home from school one day & he wasn't there.... I was told he went back to live on the farm with all his friends (I was only 5 years old) but looking back this was unlikely!

He probably got sent for slaughter but there's no way my mum would've had anything to do with it so she probably got told the same story as me... living happily ever after in the fields with all his friends.

I've never been able to eat Lamb all my life tho - still won't 'just incase!!' 

It's the same as any of you eating Dog or Cat - you just wouldn't do it & I feel the same about Sooty!! xx


----------



## Lisa1984

I have my name tattooed on my bum

"my name"

:rofl:

not really!


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> LOL - Well this is a bit of a touchy subject!!
> 
> I came home from school one day & he wasn't there.... I was told he went back to live on the farm with all his friends (I was only 5 years old) but looking back this was unlikely!
> 
> He probably got sent for slaughter but there's no way my mum would've had anything to do with it so she probably got told the same story as me... living happily ever after in the fields with all his friends.
> 
> I've never been able to eat Lamb all my life tho - still won't 'just incase!!'
> 
> It's the same as any of you eating Dog or Cat - you just wouldn't do it & I feel the same about Sooty!! xx

Think I would be the same Nicky x


----------



## Lisa1984

I like lambs, but not sheep - theyre scary!!

I like to eat cows as well - mmmm tasty!


----------



## golcarlilly

Lisa is that in case you ever suffer from amnesia:rofl:

Nicky - I never eat lamb - aww poor sooty!!


----------



## Lisa1984

I actually know of someone who has "MY NAME" tatooed on his bum!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris - Geese????? They are evil things as are all poultry
> Having a Lamb would be cool though x

Yeah, they're probably mean but they just crack me up.


----------



## Chris77

I don't eat lamb either.

<~~~~ has no tattoos on butt, or anyplace else :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Gosh you lot talk! I was only on the phone for 43min!!!!

Whats everyone doing tonight then?

I'm going running then having salmon and veg for dinner, then vegging out on sofa.


----------



## Lisa1984

I have a tattoo on my shoulder and one on my lower back - nothing exciting though


----------



## Chris77

No plans tonight - just watching the Women's Gymnastics All-Around while working on my game badges on pogo :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Pogo?


----------



## Lisa1984

Do you notice on this thread we dont really talk about TTC?


----------



## golcarlilly

I have a rose on my lower back too, if I was a man I would be covered in tattoos I love them!

I am getting my hair cut, I had it done a couple of weeks ago and coloured too but it is just too long so I am going for 2 inches off and then should be able to cope with it(it is just to my bra at the mo) Then off home for trout for dinner and vegging on the sofa!

Anyone any suggestions what to serve with whole baked trout (gotta be low fat though!) I can't decide - had salad for lunch so don't fancy that!


----------



## NatalieW

Lisa1984 said:


> Do you notice on this thread we dont really talk about TTC?

I like that we don't because I don't get obsessive with it all!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Lisa1984 said:


> Do you notice on this thread we dont really talk about TTC?



LOL actually I was just thinking that yesterday! I think it is just a general gossip thread!! A bit of light relief for us all anyway!


----------



## NatalieW

golcarlilly said:


> Anyone any suggestions what to serve with whole baked trout (gotta be low fat though!) I can't decide - had salad for lunch so don't fancy that!

We put with our fish, roasted veg - peppers, courgettes, onion, little oil and oregano or rosemary and roast. We have baby potatoes with it too :)


----------



## LeaArr

I finally read all the posts just in time to start work. I'll check in again at my break. Goodness you girls are chatty.

In light of what I was reading from today my favorite movie is Garden State and I have two tattoos. One the size of a dinner plate on my back, i'll get you pics in a little while, probably when I get home tonight, and a superman symbol on my leg for my Dad. 

See you all soon.


----------



## Reedy

Ok girls I'm not allowed to tell anyone else so you get special privilage bcus I love you girls so much lol & you have been so supportive. 


Hubby has just told me we can start trying on the 22nd september - my birthday 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

NatalieW said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Anyone any suggestions what to serve with whole baked trout (gotta be low fat though!) I can't decide - had salad for lunch so don't fancy that!
> 
> We put with our fish, roasted veg - peppers, courgettes, onion, little oil and oregano or rosemary and roast. We have baby potatoes with it too :)Click to expand...


Just found a recipe roasting them with oregano, rosemary, olive oil and lemon actually so think will go with that, I have all the herbs in my garden and we have potatoes too so am going to get hubby to dig some up, we have roasted veg a lot with salmon and have cous cous with it too - yummy!! I might see if any beans are ready and pick them (gone veg gardening mad this year!!)


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy said:


> Ok girls I'm not allowed to tell anyone else so you get special privilage bcus I love you girls so much lol & you have been so supportive.
> 
> 
> Hubby has just told me we can start trying on the 22nd september - my birthday
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thats fantastic!!!! Really good news. :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Blimey Girls I went off to do some *w* and write an essay in my journal and now theres a million pages !! :rofl:

We are waiting until we have a :baby: until we get married as we can't afford both. TBH I think that having a baby is a bigger commitment than a wedding (no offence married peeps). I have 3 tattoo's :blush: and a pierced tongue!!! And yes it did hurt!! :rofl:

One of my tattoo's is a W on each bum cheek so when i bend over it says wow!!


----------



## Lisa1984

Reedy said:


> Ok girls I'm not allowed to tell anyone else so you get special privilage bcus I love you girls so much lol & you have been so supportive.
> 
> 
> Hubby has just told me we can start trying on the 22nd september - my birthday
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Reedy thats fabby!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG REEDY THAT IS FANTASTIC 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Lisa1984

Sambatiki said:


> One of my tattoo's is a W on each bum cheek so when i bend over it says wow!!

hahah shut up :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy said:


> Ok girls I'm not allowed to tell anyone else so you get special privilage bcus I love you girls so much lol & you have been so supportive.
> 
> 
> Hubby has just told me we can start trying on the 22nd september - my birthday
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so so so so chuffed, happy excited for you congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> Blimey Girls I went off to do some *w* and write an essay in my journal and now theres a million pages !! :rofl:
> 
> We are waiting until we have a :baby: until we get married as we can't afford both. TBH I think that having a baby is a bigger commitment than a wedding (no offence married peeps). I have 3 tattoo's :blush: and a pierced tongue!!! And yes it did hurt!! :rofl:
> 
> One of my tattoo's is a W on each bum cheek so when i bend over it says wow!!

Really no need in this day and age to get married beforehand and just think you can have the :baby: as a bridesmaid or page boy!!

WOW - you have got to be kidding I dont believe you:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha ha re:- The 2 W's I am only joking.... but it would be funny if it wasn't so permanent :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> Pogo?

yeah, pogo.com - it's a very addictive game website.


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks for your replies girls I'm on cloud 9 at the minute so happy x 

I've got a tattoo on my lower back its a black symbol I would love another but it hurt like hell & I'm more of a wimp now I'm older also got my belly button pierced but that will have to go soon :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Ok girls I'm not allowed to tell anyone else so you get special privilage bcus I love you girls so much lol & you have been so supportive.
> 
> 
> Hubby has just told me we can start trying on the 22nd september - my birthday
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's fantastic news!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

lcrepka said:


> I finally read all the posts just in time to start work. I'll check in again at my break. Goodness you girls are chatty.
> 
> In light of what I was reading from today my favorite movie is Garden State and I have two tattoos. One the size of a dinner plate on my back, i'll get you pics in a little while, probably when I get home tonight, and a superman symbol on my leg for my Dad.
> 
> See you all soon.

Hi Icre! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Blimey Girls I went off to do some *w* and write an essay in my journal and now theres a million pages !! :rofl:
> 
> We are waiting until we have a :baby: until we get married as we can't afford both. TBH I think that having a baby is a bigger commitment than a wedding (no offence married peeps). I have 3 tattoo's :blush: and a pierced tongue!!! And yes it did hurt!! :rofl:
> 
> One of my tattoo's is a W on each bum cheek so when i bend over it says wow!!

I had my belly button pierced, but it was just a nuisance I let it close up.


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Icrepka, your message got lost for a moment there, we have been madly gossiping all day!! hope you are not too busy at work!


----------



## golcarlilly

I cannot bear the thought of my tongue or belly buttons piercing, it freaks me out, all I have pierced are my ears


----------



## Chris77

The belly button piercing wasn't too bad. It really hurt for like 2 seconds and that was it.


----------



## Reedy

I get told off by my sister & HUbby bcus I play with the bar & they think its gross :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I get told off by my sister & HUbby bcus I play with the bar & they think its gross :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I have a thing about my belly button, can't bear anyone touching it!!


----------



## owo

Reedy that's brilliant news. I'm so happy for you.

I don't have any tattoo's. I was never daring enough, after all it is a bit permanant :rofl: Instead i have my nose pierced. That hurt like hell. I always planned to take it out when i got older and it's still there even though I'm now 30. I just have a small tiny diamond. 

Not much planned for tonight. Having spag bog for dinner, i do make a good one even if i do say so myself. I expect DH will want a scrabble rematch as i beat him last night, first time for months. He always says he likes it that i am intelligent (who's blowing her won trumpet now :rofl:), but he is better than me at scrabble, has a much larger vocabulary. He really got the hump that he lost, i never thought he was such a bad loser. I don't mind that i lose all the time i just like playing.


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy said:


> Ok girls I'm not allowed to tell anyone else so you get special privilage bcus I love you girls so much lol & you have been so supportive.
> 
> 
> Hubby has just told me we can start trying on the 22nd september - my birthday
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Aw! thats fantastic news hun :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Reedy

I'm playing Scrabulous on facebook with hubby right now & hubby is winning but a lot can change in a fe minutes :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I have a thing about my belly button, can't bear anyone touching it!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## owo

Reedy said:


> I'm playing Scrabulous on facebook with hubby right now & hubby is winning but a lot can change in a fe minutes :rofl:

Good Luck. Let's show these men who's boss :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky & Owo! :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy!! That's awesome news!! Hopefully I can too. We'll see!! Then we can be cycle buddies! Yes?

I can't stand having my ears pierced, but I have a nose piercing. bwhaha. makes sense to me.


----------



## NickyT75

Owo - I love spag bol!! Can I come to yours for tea tonight please??

I had my tongue pierced about 10 years ago but had to take it out after 3 days coz I couldn't handle the pain!! my tongue swelled up really MASSIVE & I couldn't speak or eat so 3 days was as long as I could cope with!! LOL xx


----------



## Reedy

I beat him the other day 403 - 278 :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

lcrepka said:


> Reedy!! That's awesome news!! Hopefully I can too. We'll see!! Then we can be cycle buddies! Yes?

Definitley hun x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Icrepka!! 

TBH if my tongue bar came out I wouldn't have it done again. It was really swollen for about a week and could only have liquids. Anyone who goes through that willingly must be nuts ha ha ha :rofl: Im really funny about belly buttons too so couldnt go through with having mine pierced. I know thats strange to have a tongue pierced but scared to have belly button done. But thats just me.... A nutty strange person :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Here here!!!LOL


----------



## golcarlilly

One hour and eight minutes to go for me :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

I would get my tongue pierced, but I think DH would have a snap. I got both my tattoos and my nose done within two months of eachother.


----------



## Reedy

QUOTE=golcarlilly;706116]Here here!!!LOL[/QUOTE]

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: took the words right out of my mouth :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! just had some bad news...

A girl I deal with over the phone quite often thru work has been killed in a car accident!!

I've never met this girl but have spoken to her on a regular basis for years, God - im so shocked & upset! it's awful when anyone dies but I really hate it when someone young dies suddenly like this xx


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG I can't believe it, one of the guys in our office has just made me a cuppa - never been known before for him to do the tea round - it is going to snow tonight!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

NickyT75 said:


> OMG! just had some bad news...
> 
> A girl I deal with over the phone quite often thru work has been killed in a car accident!!
> 
> I've never met this girl but have spoken to her on a regular basis for years, God - im so shocked & upset! it's awful when anyone dies but I really hate it when someone young dies suddenly like this xx

Oh that is awful :hugs: what happened?


----------



## golcarlilly

PS so sorry I must have posted about the tea at the same time you posted! talk about bad choice of words - really sorry! 

Just edited my post


----------



## NickyT75

Dunno the details... just phoned up to speak to her & got a stunned silence from the person who answered her phone!!

Then she went all funny & said I'd really thrown her by mentioning Catherines name as she'd been killed in a car accident!!

OMG! I felt so awful - I just didn't know what to say. It's so sad xx


----------



## NickyT75

golcarlilly said:


> PS so sorry I must have posted about the tea at the same time you posted! talk about bad choice of words - really sorry!
> 
> Just edited my post

Don't worry bout it hun :hugs: xx


----------



## owo

Nicky - I'm so sorry to hear that. That's terrible.


----------



## golcarlilly

How awful for the girl having to tell everyone! 

A friend of mine used to speak to a girl in America for months before 9/11 and then she got killed in one of the twin towers, my friend said she was gutted, the girl was lovely.


----------



## owo

P.S. Of course you can come round for spag bog. Might be a bit of a drive though.
:hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Oh No Nicky thats awful x :hug: x


----------



## golcarlilly

Just had a thought - where is babylove has she gone on holiday?


----------



## NickyT75

Actually I was just wondering the same thing last night... hope she's ok xx


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Just had a thought - where is babylove has she gone on holiday?

I was thinking this too she hasnt been on msn either today hope she's ok x maybe she's in bed bcus she's got that chest infection & a bad shoulder x 
:hug: to you Leah x x x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> OMG! just had some bad news...
> 
> A girl I deal with over the phone quite often thru work has been killed in a car accident!!
> 
> I've never met this girl but have spoken to her on a regular basis for years, God - im so shocked & upset! it's awful when anyone dies but I really hate it when someone young dies suddenly like this xx

Oh, that's terrible Nicky!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Just had a thought - where is babylove has she gone on holiday?

I was wondering that as well this morning.


----------



## golcarlilly

Just had a look at her profile and says she was online yesterday morning?


----------



## golcarlilly

Have posted a message on her visitor board x


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Im sorry hun :hug:

I posted in her Jounal. Hope shes ok?? 

Just done the rounds in the jounals took me forever!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Half an hour to go Yeyyyy!


----------



## Reedy

I still have an hour :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> I still have an hour :hissy:


:hugs: it will pass!!:hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Lets look on the bright side IT IS FRIDAY TOMORROW :happydance:

Mind you my boss is back from his hols then so may not be able to play out all day like I have been doing :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

:rofl: @ Tracey x


Told you a lot can change in a few minutes just beat hubby by one point on scrabulous :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> I still have an hour :hissy:
> 
> 
> :hugs: it will pass!!:hugs:Click to expand...

I still have 4.5 hours left :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Well done Reedy!!!


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> I still have an hour :hissy:
> 
> 
> :hugs: it will pass!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I still have 4.5 hours left :hissy:Click to expand...

Ok Chris you win :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww :hug: chris!! Where have you been anyway you have been quiet for a while - don't tell me you have been *Working*???


----------



## Sambatiki

I still have 45mins left :cry:

But.... Friday tomorrow :happydance:!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Thank god for Fridays :happydance::yipee:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Aww :hug: chris!! Where have you been anyway you have been quiet for a while - don't tell me you have been *Working*???

Nah, haven't been working - I've been surfing the web, reading results on the Olympics and whatnot.


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Thank god for Fridays :happydance::yipee:

AMEN!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Right girlies I am signing off, wish me a happy haircut!!

See you all in the morning!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Right girlies I am signing off, wish me a happy haircut!!
> 
> See you all in the morning!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

Bye! :wave: Have fun getting your haircut! I love haircuts.


----------



## owo

Really glad it's nearly time to go home. 30 mins to go.
Well done Reedy on beating hubbie. :happydance:
Chris - Hopefully the USA did better than Team GB today. We did poo.


----------



## Reedy

See you 2moro Tracey x Good luck with the hair cutting x


----------



## Lisa1984

I'm at home now - woo!!

DF is away to shop to get sellotape to wrap up his ebay items he sold


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - have a lovely evening... You'll have to post a pic of your haircut.

Owo - Hiya again hun have you been *w*??


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> tracy - have a lovely evening... You'll have to post a pic of your haircut.
> 
> Owo - Hiya again hun have you been *w*??

yeah sorry. You'll have to slap my wrists.
Next week should be better i have two people on my team and not just one. so shouldn't have to do so much W as i can delegate more :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

owo - that will be better! How you feeling??


----------



## owo

yeah not too bad. Really tired. Have had no energy all day. If there had been a pillow on my desk and i had my own office i definetely would have dropped off :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

omg, you lot really can talk - maybe they should introduce a new part to the Olymics - Forum Chat!

i've just ploughed through 15 pages!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Where have you been Ive been worried sick. Though you might have been *w*.

Owo - Thats all good though!!


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Buffy :hi:

Yes, we've all been quite the chatterboxes today!


----------



## owo

buffycat said:


> omg, you lot really can talk - maybe they should introduce a new part to the Olymics - Forum Chat!
> 
> i've just ploughed through 15 pages!!!!

I know i get dipping in and out all day and each time i came back it took about 10 minutes to catch up :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Right I'm off I'll speak to you all 2moro have a fab evening bye x x x x x 


Going home on a HIGH :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## owo

Everyone that time of day has finally arrived.
Hope you all have good evenings. 
Chris and icrepka hope your days don't drag too much.
Speak to you all tomorrow when it's Friday :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

Reedy! before you go.....i am so happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## buffycat

yes sorry, i have been working. I have now established that one of my 'virtual team' is completely incompetent!

hiya Chris! has your hubby got a sore head after his socialising last night?!


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye everyone!!

See you all tomorrow for FRIIIIDAYYY!! Have a good night


----------



## buffycat

so glad it is almost the weekend.....i can catch up on my sleep....i have been on call all wekk, and i never sleep well when i'm on call!


----------



## Chris77

Bye Kerry, Reedy, Owo Have a good evening.


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> yes sorry, i have been working. I have now established that one of my 'virtual team' is completely incompetent!
> 
> hiya Chris! has your hubby got a sore head after his socialising last night?!

He sure does - he was doing shots too :dohh: MEN!!


----------



## LeaArr

owo said:


> Everyone that time of day has finally arrived.
> Hope you all have good evenings.
> *Chris and icrepka hope your days don't drag too much.*
> Speak to you all tomorrow when it's Friday :happydance:

I'm not even at noon yet. BAH!! I had to move today too. 3 of us switched desks to better accomodate the new units we have. I'm part of all the units cause I'm the only one in my position.


----------



## buffycat

ggrrr. work.......am still at work.....


----------



## buffycat

i am outa here!

byeee....hope the rest of your days don't drag too much though.......

will see you tomorrow, and hoopefully i will be a little more chatty!


----------



## Chris77

Have a good night Buffy. :wave:

Icre just you and me again.


----------



## LeaArr

...and exactly two hours later, I say "yes, just you and me". sorry. I suck. I am actually working.


----------



## Lisa1984

Im just about to go to bed - its 22.14 here


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> Im just about to go to bed - its 22.14 here

What time is that? :rofl: I'm so bad with military time - I think that's 10:00 pm right? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Chris!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Kerry! :hi:

Love your new signature! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks hun!! Should be going to bed but Im not tired iykwim!!


----------



## Reedy

Good Morning everyone x 

Did you all have a good evening?
I went to see Mamma Mia with my mum & my sister & it was fantastic, there were a couple of women dancing at the front of the cinema right at the end & everyone clapped when it finished :rofl: 
If you havent seen it then go its a fab film, probably the best one I've seen in a long time x I want to see it again x


----------



## Lisa1984

Chris77 said:


> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> Im just about to go to bed - its 22.14 here
> 
> What time is that? :rofl: I'm so bad with military time - I think that's 10:00 pm right? :rofl:Click to expand...


Yeah 10.14pm


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone

Reedy - I'd love to se Mama mia too!

Im in trouble with my hubby at the moment tho so have no one to go to the cinema with!! LOL 

I have a thread in TTC explaining whats happened between us if anyone fancies a laugh?? xx


----------



## Sambatiki

morning girls!!!

Reedy - I'll look forward to seeing it!!

Nicky - Just dashing off to TTC now to see!!

Lisa - :wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies - It's Friday:happydance:

I have a new hairdo, it is just resting on my shoulders and sort of flicked out at the bottom, I love it, so much easier to style in a morning, it was taking me half an hour to dry before!

Hope everyone is feeling cheery on this sunny summers day??:happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - :wave: Nice to see you bright and cheery!! Glad you love youre new hair cut. Wheres the pics??


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Kerry, sorry I didn't have time to take any pics, will try and get some done over weekend!

Nicky - I have just posted on your thread - it is not as bad as you think, wait till you read what I did!! I am sure your hubby will forgive you!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Tracey Kerry Lisa :hi:

Tracey - Glad you like your new haircut x 
Nicky - Just going over to TTC to have a read x


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning reedy :wave:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: ladies...


Its friday! :happydance: but everyday for me is a friday at the moment... DH made me get out of bed at 7am! He says I'm in hibernation!! :sleep:


----------



## cherylanne

Good morning all xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning cherrylanne - are you BAW or SAHM? Welcome to the thread :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Cherylanne & Natalie 

What does SAHM Mean?? Man I dumb :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Stay at home mum


----------



## NatalieW

Morning Reedy.

I'd love to be a SAHM! I can be a SATT (Teacher!) :rofl:

I am knee deep in paper work - still changing my name


----------



## Reedy

I havent even started changing my name yet Natalie & we've been married for 2 months lol 
Getting the ball rolling today tho by going to the bank & changing my name there then going to get photos taken for my drivers license & passport then its all the ringing around of insurances & the mortgage people such a hassle. 
I think as soon as you get married they should put it in to a database & it changes automatically everywhere save a lot of time & effort x


----------



## golcarlilly

Takes forever doesn't it Natalie, and you have to pay for some things too - total rip off if you ask me!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Nat and Cherylanne

I wish I was a SAHM


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy - thats an excellent Idea!!! might be a security issue with it tho.

I've done everything except Passport, driving licence (I'm not sure if I need to get photos signed because I have old passort & driving license), doctor,s life cover, national insurance and credit cards!!!

Its so much hassle


----------



## NatalieW

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Nat and Cherylanne
> 
> I wish I was a SAHM

Hi Kerry!


----------



## golcarlilly

Me too, would be lovely!


----------



## buffycat

i'd like to be a SAHM too.......hopefully one day.....

morning all.....


----------



## Reedy

:hissy:Its just such a long process & something men get out of doing which is a bit unfair x


----------



## NatalieW

my cat is stupid... sleeping on a carrier bag!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Buffycat!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Funny how men get out of a lot of lifes hardships?!! Mind you most of them will never be SAHM will they!

Natalie, I left one of my cats sleeping in a suitcase left on the landing since our weekend away!! they are so funny arent they!

My boss has just arrived so will have to be careful on here today or will be getting sacked!!


----------



## Reedy

Random Question but is anyone a Harry Potter Fan????
I've just heard that Warner Brothers are delaying bringing out the film!!!! 
Harry Potter & The Half Blood Prince should be out November 2008 its now not coming out till JULY 2009 :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## NatalieW

Well the one on the carrier bag, wakes me up at 5am for a cuddle, she gets in the bed with us and has a good old purr, suggled into me - soppy cat!

Blinking bank! They sent out a cheque book on our joint account with only my name on it!!!! Stupid! :hissy:


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy said:


> Random Question but is anyone a Harry Potter Fan????
> I've just heard that Warner Brothers are delaying bringing out the film!!!!
> Harry Potter & The Half Blood Prince should be out November 2008 its now not coming out till JULY 2009 :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

I adore Harry Potter, got all the DVDs and books! Bit obsessed - i can;t believe they are delaying it! But they've timed it for the summer holidays and will make more money


----------



## Sambatiki

I love Harry Potter too!


----------



## cherylanne

golcarlilly said:


> Morning cherrylanne - are you BAW or SAHM? Welcome to the thread :hi:

Kind of both. I have my daughter at home on certain days and others she goes to nursery and i work from home.


----------



## Lisa1984

DF suggested he be a SAHD as I earn more than him.

Told him to jog on! :rofl:


----------



## cherylanne

Lisa1984 said:


> DF suggested he be a SAHD as I earn more than him.
> 
> Told him to jog on! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## cherylanne

i can't get motivated today. Lot's to do and i can't be arsed starting it. Came on here instead and now can't seem to get off!!!


----------



## Reedy

Natalie & Kerry - So glad i'm not the only HP Fan :happydance:
I've waited ages for this next film now got to wait even longer not a happy bunny 
I've read all the books too, might have to read them again tho they were so good x


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy don't say that!!! I;m going to have to do that as well!!!! Winds DH up... I cried when dobbie died!


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> Reedy don't say that!!! I;m going to have to do that as well!!!! Winds DH up... I cried when dobbie died!

OMG me too (we're so sad lol)


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy - I don't really like HP but my DD and my sis go and see every one - they will be gutted!

Nat - one of ours, Jasmine loves to sleep between me and OH:rofl: we shut them both out of our room last night cos they keep bringing moths in and jumping around our room after them!! Jasmine was crying outside the door at 6 this morning to come in - I felt awful:cry: I am FAR too soft with the pair of them LOL


----------



## Lisa1984

Me neither - supposed to be processing payroll but just messing about on here - had mini fruit n nut weetabix - yummy!


----------



## NatalieW

golcarlilly said:


> Nat - one of ours, Jasmine loves to sleep between me and OH:rofl: we shut them both out of our room last night cos they keep bringing moths in and jumping around our room after them!! Jasmine was crying outside the door at 6 this morning to come in - I felt awful:cry: I am FAR too soft with the pair of them LOL

I'm too soft as well! I don't know what they will be like when we have to shut them out of a room when we have a :baby:


----------



## Lisa1984

Lola sleeps in the middle of us sometimes - she is like a hot water bottle in the winter lol


----------



## owo

Morning All,

Don't worry Natalie and Reedy I have been married 18 months and there are still some things haven't been updated. The impertant stuff like banks, passport and driving licenses have, but i still have a loan that is still in my old name(keep meaning to update, but it's paid off in October), and nectar card etc.

Tracy- So pleased you like your new hairstyle. I had mine done a couple of weeks ago and it makes such a difference when you have a hairstyle that you love.

Kerry - Well done on not POAS. When are you planning on testing then?


----------



## owo

Nicky - I've just read your marriage counselling post. I've done embarrising things in my sleep too. One night in my sleep i shook DH awake and said to him "Are you going to the kitchen because i could do with a drink". so he reluctantly said "yeah of course" and went and got me a drink of course i was actually asleep and continued to be asleep until the morning when i woke up and found the drink he so kindly got for me. I have also not only knicked the covers and wrapped myself up like a hotdog, i also knicked his pillow aswell and left him with no duvet or pillow for the night. Of course he has never let me live either of these down since. We can't help what dream about and I'm sure he'll forgive you. Men get the hump over the silliest things sometimes.
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks owo, I feel so much lighter and OH says I look younger too (which can only be a good thing since I have just been 39 !!)


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: owo

Reedy I used to always talk in my sleep with DH, when he first started staying over he;d get out of bed in the night and I'd always ask where was he going.. this kept happening and DH will now reply with something random like I'm going shopping, I am none the wiser!!!

Oh and I talk about spiders in my sleep as well... yuk!


----------



## golcarlilly

So what does everyone have for lunch today? I have tuna pasta again with a salad and some fresh pineapple and melon - am dying to eat it but trying to wait till half twelve otherwise will be starving again before dinner time!!


----------



## owo

I have a turkey and philadelphia sandwich with 2 satsumas and a plum. I too try and hold of as long as possible, but i might have to delve in now :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

I think I'm going to have an omlette


----------



## buffycat

owo - your lunch sounds nice! might try that myself sometime!

i have Heinz spaghetti and a babybel....


----------



## owo

GOLD!!!!!

We just got a Gold Medal in the Mens Team Sprint at the cycling velodrome :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy I love babybels, my OH models the wax into rude sculptures:rofl: he found a website where people showed what they had made with theirs - most bizarre thing ever :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

golcarlilly said:


> Buffy I love babybels, my OH models the wax into rude sculptures:rofl: he found a website where people showed what they had made with theirs - most bizarre thing ever :rofl:

that is bizarre!!!!

but i have to admit that i used to like melting the wax on hot radiator pipes to make into shapes!

yay - fab news on the gold too! I heard him being interviewed this morning....he actually wants three golds this olympics!


----------



## Reedy

I'm having a subway today yum x


----------



## owo

Reedy said:


> I'm having a subway today yum x

I hate subway. Years ago i was in America and it was before we had subway here and new the format of how it worked. The guy was really rude to me because i didn't know what the choices of bread were and things like that. Never had one since, must admit did put me off the whole franchise with my first bad experience.


----------



## Reedy

It took me ages to go in there bcus you had to tell them exactly what you wanted & that scared me lol I'm not a good public speak always make DH order food in a restaurant lol I'm such a wuss I'm quite a pro at Subway now though but think its bcus I have the same thing everytime I know it all by heart :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning ladies :hi:

Eating scrambled eggs and sausage on a roll with a Frappuccino for breakfast this morning. I was starving on the drive in to work. lol 

How is everyone today? It's FRIDAY! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Sambatiki

HI everyone

Owo - :wave: Not :test: until Thursday. The first part of the 2ww seems to have flown by. But now Im feeling a bit deflated. Im doinf really well resisting the urges to POAS knowing full well that it would be a pointless excerise anyway. How many dpo did you start to feel preggers?? 


Subway... yummmy


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: Chris


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> HI everyone
> 
> Owo - :wave: Not :test: until Thursday. The first part of the 2ww seems to have flown by. But now Im feeling a bit deflated. Im doinf really well resisting the urges to POAS knowing full well that it would be a pointless excerise anyway. How many dpo did you start to feel preggers??
> 
> 
> Subway... yummmy

A few days after ovulation i knew really. My OV type pains and twinges never really went after OV and then after a few days i realised that i felt the same as i did last time i was PG and have done since. I also had sore boobs about a week before AF was due and felt a bit naseus 3 days before AF due. Tested on 13DPO and you all know the rest.


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris x :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Can't finish my egg and sausage roll....I took like 4 bites.....and I have cramps..my lower abdomen has been achy for days.......maybe I need to poop :rofl: sorry tmi


----------



## Lisa1984

BMT on Italian bread, red onion, lettuce, tomato and honey mustard!! YUM!!

Not having that today though :(


----------



## Chris77

Oh sounds very yummy!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Scoffed mine am really full now! Never had a subway but watched a programme about sarnies the other day and their meatball marinara was like the worst thing fat and salt wise that you could ever eat so it has put me off!! (well at least while I am on my diet:rofl:)


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - might be a good sign

Owo - Got a feeling Im out this month.... So much for PMA this cycle ha ha ha. Oh well not long now until Thursday.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris :wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

Has anyone seen the advert for the new pg tests where you can test 6 days before :witch:? I wonder how much they cost?


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - might be a good sign
> 
> Owo - Got a feeling Im out this month.... So much for PMA this cycle ha ha ha. Oh well not long now until Thursday.

Just 'cos i got early symptoms doesn't mean you will .Loads of women have nothing and get a shock when it says :bfp:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - might be a good sign
> 
> Owo - Got a feeling Im out this month.... So much for PMA this cycle ha ha ha. Oh well not long now until Thursday.

Kerry, a co-worker asked me why I wasn't eating my breakfast sandwich and when I told her it was making me :sick: she started laughing and said, "oh....could it be something else?" :rofl: Way way too early - only 3 dpo....but I'm aso getting real quick waves of dizziness....never had that before, and my lower abdomen hurts like I'm constipated but I'm not.


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:


> Has anyone seen the advert for the new pg tests where you can test 6 days before :witch:? I wonder how much they cost?

No more expensive than clearblue. Cost a fricking fortune. Worth it though :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Can't finish my egg and sausage roll....I took like 4 bites.....and I have cramps..my lower abdomen has been achy for days.......maybe I need to poop :rofl: sorry tmi

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Chris - might be a good sign
> 
> Owo - Got a feeling Im out this month.... So much for PMA this cycle ha ha ha. Oh well not long now until Thursday.
> 
> Kerry, a co-worker asked me why I wasn't eating my breakfast sandwich and when I told her it was making me :sick: she started laughing and said, "oh....could it be something else?" :rofl: Way way too early - only 3 dpo....but I'm aso getting real quick waves of dizziness....never had that before, and my lower abdomen hurts like I'm constipated but I'm not.Click to expand...

ooh Chris. This sounds exciting. Fingers crossed it is your month.


----------



## Chris77

Thanks....eh I'm probably imagining things. But this is quite the delusion if I am!! :rofl:

Just gonna stick with my Frappuccino.... :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

I saw that programme too Carlilly


----------



## Lisa1984

I've not had anything to eat yet :(


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris, Kerry fingers crossed for you both!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I got a reminder through from my docs yesterday to say I am due for my 3 yearly smear test, I feel really silly saying this but I just don't wanna go this time :hissy: I feel like I have been prodded and poked enough this year with all the m/c trauma and also - now this does sound stupid i know - what if by some miracle I am just pregnant and having the smear makes me miscarry again - HELP !! am i being ridiculous? :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Tracy :hugs: I would feel the same way. I hate going for my yearly paps. It's not fair what us women get put through! And we have to work on top of it all! Really not fair! :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

Tracey talk to your nurse they maybe able to give you some advice x 

Right I'm off to the bank & to sort out name change hope you all have a lovely afternoon & a fab weekend speak to you all on monday 
:hug: to you all x x x x x


----------



## golcarlilly

See you reedy have a great weekend!!


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy, have a good weekend! :wave:


----------



## owo

Tracy - Don't you have to have smear tests done exactly two weeks after your period, so i'd wait until next month anyway and then if you aren't pregnant this month you wouldn't be then either as it would be OV time. I hope that makes sense.
I hate smear tests too, i don't know any woman that does. I had to have three last year because the stupid nurse kept messing them up and by the time they got to the lab the sample wasn't clear enough. Third time lucky otherwise they would have referred me to a hospital by someone who knows what they are doing all for the F ups of the nurse.


----------



## golcarlilly

They have never specified a particular time of the month when I have had them before? I think I might just wait till just after next :witch:then ring up, then as you say I will know if I am pg or not I really dont wanna go this time though!!!!!!!!!!!:hissy:


----------



## Chris77

We should just be able to swab ourselves and mail in a sample. :rofl:


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> We should just be able to swab ourselves and mail in a sample. :rofl:

Now that is a good idea or get DH to do it. We'd feel much better about them swabbing up there then some stranger.


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> We should just be able to swab ourselves and mail in a sample. :rofl:
> 
> Now that is a good idea or get DH to do it. We'd feel much better about them swabbing up there then some stranger.Click to expand...

LOL I can just imagine that! I guess it could be used as part of foreplay. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I am so sleepy. I really don't know how I'm going to make it through the rest of the day.......my frappuccino didn't help wake me up.


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> We should just be able to swab ourselves and mail in a sample. :rofl:


Now that is a good idea!!

I am fed up today just want it to be home time!


----------



## NatalieW

I back after my nap! :rofl: now need something sweet

Tracey I'm due a smear this month, I;m waiting for :witch: then booking in for one...


----------



## golcarlilly

LUcky you wish I could have a nap!!


----------



## NatalieW

DH says I'm hiberntating! Only cos I work silly hours during term time!

I hate it, cos I feel sliggish after nap, my reflexologist says its due to wheat in my diet!


----------



## golcarlilly

You have a reflexologist - how posh!!


----------



## Chris77

I take naps too during the week. I take it during my lunch hour. So, 3 more hours to go before I can nap. We have Dunkin Donuts Cup o Joe in our office that's good for 30 cups......hope it lasts until then......


----------



## owo

Chris - Dunkin Doghnuts. I would be huge. How do you resist?


----------



## NatalieW

golcarlilly said:


> You have a reflexologist - how posh!!

It helps relax me, only had one appointment for sorting my cycles and my back problem!!


----------



## LeaArr

I am so happy it's Friday. I am so tired. Have to go to a BBQ tonight hosted by DH's office. Then on Sunday, we have a wedding reception to go to. Bah!! Think I'm tired now. Wait til Monday.


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Chris - Dunkin Doghnuts. I would be huge. How do you resist?

I don't - that's why I'm huge :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Morning Icre! :hi:


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> owo said:
> 
> 
> Chris - Dunkin Doghnuts. I would be huge. How do you resist?
> 
> I don't - that's why I'm huge :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm sure you're being far too mean about yourself. Looking at your pic you look fine.


----------



## Chris77

Awww thanks Owo :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Icre:wave:

So did the reflexology work Nat? My ex mum-in-law swears by it for her back?


----------



## golcarlilly

where has kerry gone?


----------



## Chris77

I was wondering the same thing! About both the reflexology and Kerry. 

Kerry are you doing that "W" word again?!?! lol


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> owo said:
> 
> 
> Chris - Dunkin Doghnuts. I would be huge. How do you resist?
> 
> I don't - that's why I'm huge :rofl:Click to expand...

You are so pretty. :hugs: 

Everyone is their own worst critic.


----------



## LeaArr

The office of one of our brokerages burned down yesterday. No one was hurt (even the beta was saved by the fire department), thank goodness, but they lost almost everything. It's heartbreaking cause it was a small family run business.


----------



## NatalieW

Well I only had it monday, I nearly fell asleep during the session I was there for 1hr 45min, but thats longer than anything. She has done all the qualifications for the fertility and maternity reflex.

She didn't find anything with the ovaries or tubes, but she did find my hormone balance is depressed, along with thyroid and I picked up sore bits on my feet, which relate to my hips and spine. She also said that too much wheat in the diet can affect all organs especially the tubes and uterus, so I've been trying to cut down :hissy: I make home made bread!!! But i'm not completely cutting it out.

I have another appointment 1st Sept, if anyone does go to one, make sure they are registered!


----------



## Chris77

lcrepka said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owo said:
> 
> 
> Chris - Dunkin Doghnuts. I would be huge. How do you resist?
> 
> I don't - that's why I'm huge :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> You are so pretty. :hugs:
> 
> Everyone is their own worst critic.Click to expand...

Awww thank you! :blush:


----------



## Chris77

lcrepka said:


> The office of one of our brokerages burned down yesterday. No one was hurt (even the beta was saved by the fire department), thank goodness, but they lost almost everything. It's heartbreaking cause it was a small family run business.

Oh that is terrible!


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Well I only had it monday, I nearly fell asleep during the session I was there for 1hr 45min, but thats longer than anything. She has done all the qualifications for the fertility and maternity reflex.
> 
> She didn't find anything with the ovaries or tubes, but she did find my hormone balance is depressed, along with thyroid and I picked up sore bits on my feet, which relate to my hips and spine. She also said that too much wheat in the diet can affect all organs especially the tubes and uterus, so I've been trying to cut down :hissy: I make home made bread!!! But i'm not completely cutting it out.
> 
> I have another appointment 1st Sept, if anyone does go to one, make sure they are registered!

Wow Natalie, I didn't know a reflexologist did all that!


----------



## NatalieW

I know its pretty exciting! We'll see what happens


----------



## Chris77

Good luck with it!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone.

Yes... I was doing the *w* word. And also Im such a miserable cow bag!!! Today has felt like a lifetime!! :rofl: God all I wanna do today is sleep.


----------



## golcarlilly

Icre that is really awful - what started the fire do they know?

Nat - I want to go now, how much does it cost? I would just love them messing with my feet I try and get OH to give me foot massages all the time!! 

God I wish it was home time I am so bored now!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh there you are - whaddya mean W on a friday afternoon - you should be shot:rofl:

I am miserable this aft too - 5 oclock hurry up


----------



## Chris77

On coffee cup #3!


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> *Icre that is really awful - what started the fire do they know?*
> Nat - I want to go now, how much does it cost? I would just love them messing with my feet I try and get OH to give me foot massages all the time!!
> 
> God I wish it was home time I am so bored now!!

Not as of yet. There was a propane tank on the deck, and they believe that that fueled the fire, but they aren't sure what originally started it. They are investigating it as there were 6 reported arsons in the city yesterday. It's so scary. Who could do that!?


----------



## Chris77

lcrepka said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> *Icre that is really awful - what started the fire do they know?*
> Nat - I want to go now, how much does it cost? I would just love them messing with my feet I try and get OH to give me foot massages all the time!!
> 
> God I wish it was home time I am so bored now!!
> 
> Not as of yet. There was a propane tank on the deck, and they believe that that fueled the fire, but they aren't sure what originally started it. They are investigating it as there were 6 reported arsons in the city yesterday. It's so scary. Who could do that!?Click to expand...

There are so many sick people in this world. :growlmad:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> lcrepka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> *Icre that is really awful - what started the fire do they know?*
> Nat - I want to go now, how much does it cost? I would just love them messing with my feet I try and get OH to give me foot massages all the time!!
> 
> God I wish it was home time I am so bored now!!
> 
> Not as of yet. There was a propane tank on the deck, and they believe that that fueled the fire, but they aren't sure what originally started it. They are investigating it as there were 6 reported arsons in the city yesterday. It's so scary. Who could do that!?Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many sick people in this world. :growlmad:Click to expand...


You are not wrong there!! I try not to watch the news it horrifies me!


----------



## NatalieW

golcarlilly said:


> Nat - I want to go now, how much does it cost? I would just love them messing with my feet I try and get OH to give me foot massages all the time!!

https://www.aor.org.uk/ If you click on Find a Reflexologist, and enter your town, post code never worked for me, and find your nearest. Do some research see if you can find one that does conception, pregnancy and post pregnany. Mine cost £30 per session, some places it costs alot more or less but I found mine through here.

On another note, I just had some maltesers and they tasted awful!! :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

NatalieW said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Nat - I want to go now, how much does it cost? I would just love them messing with my feet I try and get OH to give me foot massages all the time!!
> 
> https://www.aor.org.uk/ If you click on Find a Reflexologist, and enter your town, post code never worked for me, and find your nearest. Do some research see if you can find one that does conception, pregnancy and post pregnany. Mine cost £30 per session, some places it costs alot more or less but I found mine through here.
> 
> *On another note, I just had some maltesers and they tasted awful!! *:hissy:Click to expand...


I always think they taste awful :sick:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Icrepka :waves: Sorry about the fire. Chris is right tho.. there are some very twisted people in this world.

Tracy - Sorry to let you down again by doing the w thingie.


----------



## NatalieW

NO i love them!!! well any choc except turkish delight! anything coffeee :sick:


----------



## golcarlilly

I will have a look Nat thanks! Kerry stop letting the side down:rofl:

I don't really eat chocolate much, I am more your savoury kinda gal :pizza:


----------



## NickyT75

Oh man.... I am so BORED today!!

Knackered too.... i've almost been asleep at my desk!! xx


----------



## Chris77

Ugh, I have to copy an employee's ENTIRE file that's about 12 inches thick for attorneys. :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

I HATE photocopying, but only half as much as I hate faxing!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Had a look Nat, my nearest pregnancy specialist reflexologist is Leeds which is around 16 miles from me, I may well book an appt in a few months if I don't get my BFP!


----------



## NatalieW

golcarlilly said:


> Had a look Nat, my nearest pregnancy specialist reflexologist is Leeds which is around 16 miles from me, I may well book an appt in a few months if I don't get my BFP!

Excellent, bit of a distance, I didn't tick any box and google'd the names and got somone!


----------



## Chris77

Ok done - that sucked and it only ate up 15 minutes........


----------



## golcarlilly

what time is it there Chris? It is four fifteen here - only 45 torturous minutes to go!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> what time is it there Chris? It is four fifteen here - only 45 torturous minutes to go!!

It's only 11:27 am here. :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh no! :hugs: hope it goes quickly for you chick!!


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Tracy. Actually it's picking up pace now.


----------



## golcarlilly

WHy is it the last half an hour the clock is driven by snails?????


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Im feeling the same :sleep:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am just SUPER MEGA TOTALLY UTTERLY COMPLETELY AND TERRIBLY BORED


----------



## golcarlilly

I am off see you all Monday if I don't get on this weekend !!!


----------



## LeaArr

Lucky Girls. It's not 10am here yet. Still have a whole day left. But then again, when you started, I was still in bed, so I guess it's fair.


----------



## NatalieW

Bye bye, have a lovely weekend


----------



## LeaArr

I have tonnes of work to do, but no motivation to do it. I just want to go home.


----------



## Sambatiki

Byeee tracy have a fab wk-end

Icrepka - i think there must be something in the air. It looks like we're all feeling the same


----------



## LeaArr

I think it's called Friday. I get this way once a week and it gets particularly bad once a month.


----------



## Chris77

Bye Tracy

Icre - very true lol


----------



## LeaArr

I have a problem. DH wants to wait to get a Dr's ok before we start trying because of my stomach problems. His Dr is away on vacation until the 22, so who knows when DH will even be able to get in himself. As I have mentioned before, my Dr is away on Mat leave and won't be back til Feb. I am not waiting that long!! I have waited long enough!! :hissy:
I am wondering if I should just go to a clinic. I really don't want to because they are so impersonal there. I want to get in as soon as possible though.


----------



## NatalieW

right ladies, I am off... husband is coming home to cook me a mean curry!!!!

See you all on monday - i get to pick up my new car :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Icrepka - Surely there's someone looking after your DR's patients though??


----------



## Chris77

Oh I had a dream last night that I was buying prenatal vitamins. lol Then I dreamed I was sitting the Amityville Horror House living room. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Icrepka - Surely there's someone looking after your DR's patients though??

She wasn't able to find someone to cover her practice while she is gone. She is still looking but no luck so far.


----------



## Sambatiki

So if you get ill who are you supposed to see??


----------



## LeaArr

Go to a clinic I guess. I don't know. I was hoping to see DH's Dr, but now I don't know when I'll be able to get it. Maybe I can talk to my dad about seeing his Dr.


----------



## LeaArr

On a side note to my tummy probs though, I have started eating organic foods and I haven't had many problems at all since. I'm thinking it's just a sensitivity to preservatives or insecticides or something similar. DH still wants me to get a Dr's ok before we start trying. I'm just a little sad cause we were going to start trying this cycle, so that's on my brain a lot right now.


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Treacles!!! 

How are we all??


----------



## NatalieW

Morning Kerry!

Did you have a nice weekend? We had lovely weather in the end. We had DH parents down to help with bathroom and garden, and my front garden now had borders :happydance: it was really over grown before...


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies

Hope you are all well? (I hate Mondays!) xx


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - I notice you are fast approaching the end of your cycle... When are you planning to test hunni? xx


----------



## NatalieW

Morning Nicky


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Nat :wave:

Hi Nicky :wave:

I also did the garden, my arms look like Ive been fighting a tiger!! Cut back a very nasty Quince bush. Now its looking marvellous :happydance: 

Yes not long until testing although I know in my heart of hearts that it'll be a :bfn:. I just dont feel pregnant. But only time will tell.


----------



## NatalieW

ooh everyone is quiet! Are we doing that naughty word??

Kerry I'll have my fingers cross for you when do you test, I'm not feeling different this month just sore @@

I'm just about to go and pick up our new car!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

nat - what new car are you getting??


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning all.

Had shitty weekend.

Left work ill at 2pm on Friday, started shaking and broke into cold sweat, stomach ache.

Friday night in bed I had period pain sooooooooo bad I couldnt sleep, I swear I have never felt pain like it before :( Only thing that helped it was cuddling into DF and pressing stomach hard against him - Saturday was pretty much the same. 

On another note I seriously think i am suffering from depression :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - Im not surpised that you are depressed. I think you should go back to Docs and see if they can't sort out your cycles properly for you. :hug: Sorry its all going pete tong. :hug:


----------



## Lisa1984

Dont think theres anything else they can do to be honest, theyre not willing to do anything I think


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - I would just go, tell them how it making you feel. :hug:


----------



## buffycat

Lisa.....sending a big hug up to Scotland for you......:hugs:


----------



## Lisa1984

I dont even want to come to work just now, I just want to stay indoors


----------



## Chris77

Morning Ladies :hugs:

I just got to work and signed on so not really up to date with how everyone's weekend was.

Lisa, I'm so sorry you're feeling crappy. I definitely agree with Kerry, go back to the doctor's. :hugs:

Let me catch up.....


----------



## Chris77

Ok, phew I didn't miss too much. :rofl:

Kerry, keeping my fingers crossed for your :bfp:

Nat, you're only 7 dpo?? I'm about 6....anything going on?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Buffycat 

Hey Chris!!! 

Hope you both had a lovely weekend


----------



## Reedy

Morning all x 
Sending you a huge :hug: Lisa & kerry is right just go to the Docs & demand they do something for you x 
Kerry - Stop being negative, you'll no the result when you test stop trying to guess x :hugs:

I am doing the dreaded W word I'm helping out in photography & its bloody hard work so wont be on here at all today I'm afraid :cry: (Only nipped on now during my lunch break) 
I'll have a catch up with the pages when I get home from work x 

Big :hug: to you all x x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi reedy,

ha ha ha Sorry Im being negative in a positive way!! :rofl: Iykwim! I can't believe that you are letting the team down by actually working!! Have a fun day. DF is away so I'll be around later if you fancy a chat!


----------



## Chris77

I'm waiting for new battery to arrive for my laptop. DH ordered it yesterday and it's coming next day air. So, hopefully, I'll have it tonight so I can log on when I get home from work. If not, I'll have it Tuesday.


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Hope so DF's away until Thursday so I need your company!!


----------



## buffycat

hi Kerry!

i caught up on Fridays gossip over the weekend from home.......have never logged on from home before so i was startled to see that all of the smilies actually move and dance around!

wow!


----------



## Chris77

OMG! I am so lost without my computer! I was bored out of mind last night. :rofl: I mean yeah I was watching tv but I had nothing to do with my hands....:rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Kerry - we sold my car to go down to one, for money reasons and we were left with DH little clio - so we traded it in for an 05/55 Mazda 3 diesel and its lovely! massive inside, boot is hugh and has isofix and climate control so I'm a happy bunny. :happydance:

Lisa - you are entitled to a second opionion, get back to the doc's, to see another pref a female and to sort it. Depression is no nice, been there done it had counselling and got the t-shirt.

Chris - I'll put details in cycle buddy!


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Kerry - we sold my car to go down to one, for money reasons and we were left with DH little clio - so we traded it in for an 05/55 Mazda 3 diesel and its lovely! massive inside, boot is hugh and has isofix and climate control so I'm a happy bunny. :happydance:
> 
> Lisa - you are entitled to a second opionion, get back to the doc's, to see another pref a female and to sort it. Depression is no nice, been there done it had counselling and got the t-shirt.
> 
> Chris - I'll put details in cycle buddy!

Nat - Oh good! I can't wait! I'll go check cycle buddies.


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Yeah they are cool aren't they!!

Nat - Im useless when it comes to cars but sounds like it'll be good to get a babyseat in and buggy in the boot! 

Chris - I'd go nuts without my laptop!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I know! Last night DH said to me, "You're really handling this new computer thing very well. I'm impressed." lol He's such a wise ass!


----------



## NatalieW

what's everyone doing this evening?

I'm trying out a new recipe from that new chinese person, she just did a series on BBC2.

Then my wedding photographer is coming over to show us the Official Photos!!


----------



## buffycat

have got fat world tonight.....fingers crossed i lose weight (if only to get some grief off Lisa!!!) :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hope you are feeling better soon Lisa hun 

Chris - I am also 7DPO so I can obsess with you and Nat LOL xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Ooooh Nat that sounds like fun. I bet you can't wait to see them


----------



## Chris77

Nicky, WONDERFUL! I've been feeling quite :sick: this morning.

Nat - no plans for this evening - just go home POAS (maybe) Kerry is being such a bad influence. :rofl: Hopefully, my new battery for my laptop will arrive today, then I'll be on-line all night until bedtime. If it doesn't arrive.........maybe I'll just go to bed. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - are you waiting until Thurs to test? 14DPO right?

Im not POAS pushing honestly.... but I got my BFP at 12DPO last time!! xx


----------



## NatalieW

I think I need to join fat club, or actually need to drag my arse to go running more!!!

Nicky - you should join us, I'm trying not to obsess!!

Kerry - I'm so excited!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Chris - Your not allowed to POAS!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Chris - I haven't got any symptoms as such yet, but my temp has dropped quite dramatically today so if it's back up tomorrow I'll be thinking "IMPLANTATION DIP!!!" LOL xx


----------



## NickyT75

Nat - which cycle buddy thread are you and Chris in?? xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris - I haven't got any symptoms as such yet, but my temp has dropped quite dramatically today so if it's back up tomorrow I'll be thinking "IMPLANTATION DIP!!!" LOL xx

Awesome! I don't have a BBT yet, that should come in the mail sometime this week. So, I have no idea what my temps are like.


----------



## NatalieW

NickyT75 said:


> Nat - which cycle buddy thread are you and Chris in?? xx

This One


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Chris - Your not allowed to POAS!!!

Thanks Nat! :hugs: Yeah, I'm really gonna try to hold out until Saturday.....but I'm just curious since I'm a bit confused about my cycle.


----------



## NatalieW

Chris - I'm totally confsued about mine as well... I'm holding out until 30th as much as poss!!! Don't think I can tho


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooh Chris are you testing on Sat?? I think I'm gonna test then too!!

Im getting sooo excited! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Im not a bad influence!!! :rofl: Im still wearing my badge!!! Actually you havent checked in on us!!! 

Im not testing until Thursday and Im adamant that I AM NOT GOING TOO!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Ooooh Chris are you testing on Sat?? I think I'm gonna test then too!!
> 
> Im getting sooo excited! xx

Yeah, I'm testing on Saturday - if I can hold out that long! So tempted to do an OPK......just to see. :dohh: 

I'm scared to death to test - according to my usual cycle, I am 1 day late, but according to the OPK's, I'm not due for another week. :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha Nicky I take it back!! Saw your post!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I would do one anyway!! ha ha ha ha ha :rofl:

Sorry naughty kerry!!!! I would wait until Saturday!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - I would do one anyway!! ha ha ha ha ha :rofl:
> 
> Sorry naughty kerry!!!! I would wait until Saturday!!

I am so utterly confused! :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Read this and then tell me you dont want to POAS!!! 
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - Read this and then tell me you dont want to POAS!!!
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

I know I've been reading that until I've practically memorized it! :rofl: Just scared I guess.

When I took an opk on....Thursday I think it was..it was very negative - but the next day it was darker and part of the line was as dark as the control line, unless I imagined it. :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

ooooooh You know what Im going to say...... So I won't say it :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> ooooooh You know what Im going to say...... So I won't say it :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: Nah, I think I'm going to try to be a good girl. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Im proud.... however abit disappointed too :rofl:

Where's everyone gone.... Are they doing the *w* thingie?

Im doing a forecasting excel sheet :sleep:


----------



## Chris77

I hate excel! I'm sending Child Abuse Registries to the state while logging it into Excel. I'm usually working on my papers on Monday too, but I just can't seem to concentrate. :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

w....sorry.....stuck on a marathon conference call at the moment....up to three hours so far....

also been looking at my spreadhseet for ov etc........apparently i o'd yesterday, though the opk didn't agree with me last night! grrrrrr :growlmad:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Have you registered with something like mymonthlycycles or FF?? I think I might start temping next month. 

Chris - I wouldnt want to do that job. Would upset me


----------



## buffycat

apologies for tmi....

this is not good, i am stuck on this conf call and i need to go to the loo!!!


----------



## buffycat

mmm, i think i am registered everywhere to be honest, and poor hubby is getting stressed now as well...

long gone are the days of spontaneity and dare i say fun....


----------



## NickyT75

Well im off home now girlies see you later! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Tell me about it!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

byeee nicky

Have a nice night


----------



## Lisa1984

::sigh::

Working is balls!


----------



## Sambatiki

lisa - Couldnt agree more


----------



## Chris77

Bye Nicky - have a good evening.

Lisa, I agree! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

good news - fat guy has gone on holiday! :happydance:

yay - 8 days without him!!

he had his hair cut over the weekend....if you colour his head in green he looks like Shrek!!!


----------



## Chris77

I'm developing a sales incentive plan for my management class. Anyone have any ideas?? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> good news - fat guy has gone on holiday! :happydance:
> 
> yay - 8 days without him!!
> 
> he had his hair cut over the weekend....if you colour his head in green he looks like Shrek!!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Shrek - ha ha ha but doesnt he have more manners than Fat Guy!!! 

How about a red letter day for the person who beats their targets the most. Or 2 paid days off??? Are you allowed to spend anything?


----------



## NatalieW

Righto... 

I'm off to start cooking, I'll catch you all tomorrow!


----------



## Sambatiki

nat - enjoy your dinner!! See ya tomorrow


----------



## LeaArr

Morning ladies.

It always takes me a few mins to catch up. I'm home sick today. I just couldn't handle going to work. I think I may have to break down and go to the walk in.


----------



## buffycat

incentive....our people would want food......don't think they eat very often to be honest!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Icrepka 

Sorry you are still feeling ill. Go and get checked out :hug:.


----------



## Chris77

Nat, have a good evening.

Icre, sorry you're still feeling ill. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.

Hey Kerry, I'm back - had to work on my management paper..done with that now. :happydance: I do everything BUT work at work. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

So, I do have other news. I may be getting a second job. the office manager at DH's office is going to be going on mat leave sometime over the next few months. She has agreed to work part time during her pregnancy and mat leave, but they are going to need someone to cover accounting and do the other part of her full time job. DH's boss got very excited when he heard my educational background and it sounds like he would like to hire me to cover the parts the current office manager can't do while she is gone. Wow, rambling. I hope that made sense. Very exciting.


----------



## Chris77

Wow, that is really exciting! Extra $$ is always a good thing! :happydance: Good luck!


----------



## Reedy

Sorry your not feeling well Icrepka hope you feel better soon :hug:
Good news on the job tho x


----------



## Lisa1984

I made scones tonight and had one with jam on it - yum!!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Wow, that is really exciting! Extra $$ is always a good thing! :happydance: Good luck!

extra money and extra experience. This would such a wonderful opportunity, and I could work my own hours doing it. I really hope it works out :dance:


----------



## LeaArr

Lisa1984 said:


> I made scones tonight and had one with jam on it - yum!!

that sounds so yummy. I wish I could have one.


----------



## Lisa1984

OH loves them


----------



## Chris77

Icre, I'm sure it'll work out for you. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

The worst part is just not knowing what's going on. I know things will be fine though.


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x 
I shall hopefully be here all day today bcus I'm in pain lol My arms & legs ache from playing on the wii at the weekend & now my back hurts from bending down every 5 minutes yesterday lol you wouldnt believe I'm only 24 more like 84 :rofl:
So how was everyone evening?
Mine was a bit boring didnt really do a lot but I'm off out for a meal tonight with my best friend going to find it hard not to tell her about TTC next month x


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning all - my neighbours psycho heroin addict of a son is back out of prison :(


----------



## Reedy

Morning Lisa 
Thats no good does he cause a lot of trouble for you? x


----------



## Lisa1984

Well yes the last time the police ended up at our door asking about him and I want nothing to do with him!!

Said to OH last night if police come to our door again Im telling them I am not interested in what he does and i dont want to get involved!!

His mum and him have screaming matches at each other at like 3 in the morning, waking us all up, even the dog is up shaking scared (she doesnt like ppl raising their voices).

I just wish he would f*** off back to prison or get his own house!!

His mum works nightshift so when she goes out its like a riot, loads of druggy friends in and out - I hate it, when he's not there its perfect, he is actually ruining my life!!

OH refuses to sell our house and move so what am I sposed to do? :(


----------



## Reedy

Can you not report them to the police? Bcus of noise control & druggies coming in & out all the time? keep a diary of things that happen & show the police maybe even film them x you never know they may get evicted 
Its horrible when you have crap neighbours. We had nightmare neighbours up untill a few weeks ago when their house got repossessed felt a bit bad for them bcus they have 4 kids but so glad they have gone our other neighbours are always argueing through the night but never any trouble really x
:hug:


----------



## NatalieW

Morning!!!

I had a lovely evening and watch our wedding photos :happydance:

I'm annoyed because I had the worst night sleep ever - really rest less and my temp has dropped...

Lisa - :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi reedy :wave:

Hi lisa :wave: 

Sorry that youre having trouble with your neighbours. I would think about reedy has said definatley some good advice there!!

Im ok had a bad night last night but Ive kicked myself up the arse and am going to have a good day today


----------



## Lisa1984

I dont think you can evict someone who owns the house?

Its a shame because when he's not there its so peaceful, he drags all his mates through our back garden, leaving our gates open (bare in mind my dog would run out the open gate) and just generally causing us grief! I live in an end terrace house, but our neighbour has right of way through our garden and into there back door. I wish he'd just piss off.

I know it sounds trivial, but its just the icing on the depression cake for me at the moment.

I get on well with his mum but I dont want to say anything to cause problems between us, but i am sick of it!


----------



## Lisa1984

Hi Kerry :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Kerry & Nat x 
Lisa - didnt realise they owned it lol I was going to ask that aswell when i was writing it but got carried away x 
You could still report them tho I think x


----------



## Reedy

I'm trying to get a ticker for when we TTC from tickerfactory but I cant seem to get it to work :hissy: which code do I use? also when I put it in my signature box it says it too big how do i make it shorter? x


----------



## Lisa1984

Not sure Reedy - cant use them at work :(

I need to update my ticker - should be a 29 day cycle this month!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi reedy 

It should be the one that starts https://tickers.TickerFactory etc etc


----------



## Sambatiki

hello again nicky!!


----------



## NickyT75

Im sooooo BAW today I could actually fall asleep with my head on my keyboard!!

Dunno why im so tired all the time? wish it was coz im pregnant LOL but unfortunately its more likely due to the fact I have nothing to do at the moment so my days are dragging in so much! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

tell me about it!!! I hate Tuesdays the most. Its a nothing day! You can have some of my work :rofl: :rofl: Shall we run away and have a day of pampering!!


----------



## Lisa1984

Hi nicky :wave:

I have posted in the for sale section - one of those long necklace things


----------



## Reedy

Hi Nicky x


----------



## NatalieW

Lisa, with your neighbours have right of way, could you not fence off the walk through? And you have a fence that locks with a yale lock?

Morning Nicky... or should I say afternoon, now!


----------



## Reedy

Its so quiet on here today x Hope you girls arent doing the W word????

Whats everyone up to tonight? x


----------



## Lisa1984

NatalieW said:


> Lisa, with your neighbours have right of way, could you not fence off the walk through? And you have a fence that locks with a yale lock?
> 
> Morning Nicky... or should I say afternoon, now!

No because directly outside my back door is the path they have ROW on and then my lawn.

Fucking drug addicts AAARRRRGH!

OH says not to worry about it as he will be back in jail in no time. If only it was for longer that 6 weeks this time - last time it was 8 months - bliss!


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning ladies :hi:


----------



## golcarlilly

HI all

Sorry for my absence yesterday was doing (can you believe it??) the dreaded W all day!!!! I am finishing today for almost two weeks so needed to get up to date with everything, anyway shall try and get back on later but have to go and man the shop now (no rest for the wicked!) 

Hoping for some :bfp: from you all this month :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy! :hi:

We'll forgive you this time! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Tracey 
Same as you, I was busy all day yesterday x back to being BAW today tho x


----------



## Lisa1984

I'm busy but BAW lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girls

Sorry Ive been rubbish today. Yes been *w*ing sorry


----------



## Chris77

Ugh, there's been a ton of ants crawling on my desk this morning! :growlmad:

Not having a good day.... :cry:


----------



## Lisa1984

:yawn:


----------



## LeaArr

Good Morning ladies,

I made it into work today. Thinking I should just go home. My supervisor seemed a bit surprised to see me. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Morning Icre! :hugs:

Oooooh then by all means, go home! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I would just be at home staring at a computer. I may as well be here being productive. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

You're such a good girl! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Its very quiet in here today!


----------



## LeaArr

Agreed!


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> Its very quiet in here today!

Yeah, everyone's working. :cry:


----------



## LeaArr

Heaven forbid :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hello again ladies

I feel bad coz I went home not long after my last post & I've only managed to log back on now as there has been a power cut in the village where I live! so I just went from being BAW to Bored At Home LOL xx


----------



## Chris77

LOL Nicky!!

I'm glad it's all fixed now!


----------



## LeaArr

finally broke down and came to the clinic. still waiting two hours later after they told me it would be an hour. :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Ugh that sucks! I hate waiting that long at the doctor's office. I think I waited 3 hours once.


----------



## LeaArr

This may be TMI. You have been warned :rofl: So, I get in. Explain what's going on and what tests my Dr did before she went on leave. This doctor starts getting snippy with me when I'm trying to answer her questions, and gives me a bad attitude the whole time. She rambles on about the colon for a while then tells me I need more fibre in my diet because it's obvious that I just have constipation!! Excuse me!! I have been in pain for the past 3 months (with pretty normal bowel movements) because I'm constipated!? Am I missing something? I called my dad and he said that he would call his Dr to see if I can get in to see him. 
This is why I didn't want to go to the walk-in. They treat you like a number, not a person. I left there so upset because that was her only answer!!
I'm sorry for the rant. I am just upset cause we were supposed to start trying this cycle. Now this matchbook medical school honoree is telling me that I just need to poop and everything will be ok. :hissy: /rant
I really miss my doctor.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone

Icrepka - sorry to hear you are getting messed around hun

Has anyone heard from Baby.Love?? I haven't seen her around for ages... hope she's alright xx


----------



## Reedy

Morning all x 
Icrepka - Cant believe she said that to you silly moo Hope you get things sorted x :hugs:
Morning Nicky how was your evening? 
I spoke to baby.love last week & she said she's having a bit of a break but will be back soon x 
Had a lovely meal out with my friend last night had a gorgeous carbonara & 2 drinks & only cost me £11 bargain x 
Hope everyone else had a good night x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Reedy

Tell Baby.Love Im thinking about her & hope she is back soon xx


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Reedy
> 
> Tell Baby.Love Im thinking about her & hope she is back soon xx

I will do thanks Nicky x


----------



## NickyT75

£11 for a meal + 2 drinks?? wow that really is a bargain Reedy - sounds lovely too xx


----------



## Reedy

My friend had a 2 for 1 voucher so we split it down the middle it was really nice place aswell & lush food x 
So what did you get up to last night? x


----------



## NickyT75

Nothing much (well nothing at all actually!) my life is so BORING!

POAS this morning even tho im only 9DPO - negative obviously but I just couldn't stop myself from testing!!

Planning to test again on Saturday when im 12DPO so haven't given up hope just yet, We're actually supposed to be going out with a group of friends for the 1st time in over a year on Sunday night & are staying in a hotel - but it all depends what my test result is?? coz it'll be a pretty expensive night out if im unable to drink LOL xx


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning all :)

week tomorrow until payday - I have £30 in the bank :(


----------



## Reedy

oooh exciting I really hope you get your :bfp: :hugs:
I love staying in hotels (I dont get out much lol) we were supposed to stay over somewhere for my birthday next month but cant afford it so we're just going Alton Towers for the day instead with friends x

Morning Lisa x Know how you feel I'm totally poor this month x


----------



## NatalieW

Morning! 

I couldn't be bothered to get out of bed!!!

I'm broke as well, still paying for wedding and new car!!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Natalie x 
We're still paying for our wedding too & will be for the next 10 years probably lol but it was worth it x :blush:


----------



## Lisa1984

Finally :sex: last night after aaaaaaaaaages!


----------



## NatalieW

After this month, it should all be paid for car and wedding!

Our thank you cards arrived today and so do our wedding present, I'm very excited!


----------



## owo

Morning All,

Sorry I've been absent for the last couple of days. It's a combination of the W word and being addicted to the BBC's live commentary of the olympics. Can't believe that Team GB are actually third in the table.:happydance:

Lisa - I hear you, i don't get paid until next Friday and I'm really hoping that my half a tank of petrol gets me through to payday. It's not disasterous if it doesn't afterall i have credit cards, but i don't like to use them. 

Just spoke to the midwife, she is coming to visit me at home on Friday. If it's like last time it won't be very exciting, just fill out paperwork, test BP and urine and that's it. 11 days until my scan though. Can't wait.


----------



## Reedy

Morning Owo x So exciting cant wait to see your scan pic & hear how it went x 
How the pregnancy going? x

Natalie - I still havent finished my thank you cards I've still got about 20 to write & I cant be bothered doesnt help that DH wont help bcus he says his writing isnt very neat so therefore i have to do them all x really should get a move on dont want people to think I'm ungrateful - shall do some tonight x


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy I will remind you tomorrow if you haven't written any!!


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Natalie I really have got to get my arse in to gear x


----------



## NatalieW

I won't be writing mine tonight DH is out for his leaving meal and I have my best friend coming over!

Anyone seen Kerry this morning?

I am so hungry today


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> I won't be writing mine tonight DH is out for his leaving meal and I have my best friend coming over!


Thats how it starts :rofl:

I'm hungry too but not sure what to have today x


----------



## buffycat

morning peeps...

sorry i've been absent for the last few days....my manager is off for a fortnight so i am covering

glad to hear you are ok owo......

how's everyone else?


----------



## Reedy

Hey Buffycat x 

Feeling bored & hungry how about you? x


----------



## buffycat

bored and hungry too!

lost 2.5lbs last week...so that is good news...

have been so busy at work too....tis beyond silly now.......the other 3 members are all off....two on leave and one went home sick this morning.......

not long til you start trying then! great news!


----------



## NatalieW

I'm with reedy - bored and hungry!!!

I'll prob have a packet of savory rice....


----------



## Reedy

Well done on the weight loss thats fab wish I could get motivated x 
So excited about next month it seems to be going very slow tho lol x 
Have a few things b4 then tho that will take my mind off it for a bit like Legoland at the end of the month then go to see Lee Evans the beginning of september then about 2 weeks later its TTC time & my birthday :happydance::happydance:


----------



## buffycat

see, rice.....tastes lovely, but not half as good as a packet of hobnobs!

ggrrr, i really wish i was one of these people that can eat copious amounts of food without putting weight on!!!! :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been around much, was in a rubbish rubbish mood yesterday, tears and tantrums. But all is well I have managed to resist to piss this morning and last night!! :happydance: So Im proud of myself, would much rather see the :witch: than a :bfp:.

I spoke to baby.love yesterday and she's feeling better, but I think it was starting to get a bit much. I do miss her though!

Owo - I bet its so nice now the ball is finally rolling!! MW appointments and Scans I can't wait to see little one! 

Reedy - You should reward yourself, 1 Thanks card = 5mins BNB time!! :rofl:

Lisa - I too am very Poor..... But I like to call it financially embarassed!! :rofl:

Nat - Ooooh girlie night sounds like fun

Buffycat - https://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/kerig1973/animations/congrats.gif on the weight loss!!! DF has promised that we'll start going to the gym more often. 

Blimey sorry if I missed anyone out :kiss:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Kerry x 
Well done you for talking to everyone in one post lol x your like superwoman x 
How come you would rather see :witch:? if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - you forgot me!! :cry:

Owo - cant wait to see you scan pic hun :hugs: xx


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: nicky!

Hows the symptom spotting?


----------



## Lisa1984

Mmmmmm savoury rice - yummy!!

I'm going to see The Streets on 4th October :) :happydance:


----------



## Lisa1984

Reedy said:


> Morning Kerry x
> Well done you for talking to everyone in one post lol x your like superwoman x
> How come you would rather see :witch:? if you dont mind me asking?

I wondered the same Reedy


----------



## Sambatiki

ooooohhh Nicky https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk159/ladybook3/Sorry.gif Please forgive me. I think you need a POAS Addict blinkie!! :rofl: :rofl: Isn't the 2ww the longest 2WW's ever!! 

Nat - Its not that I'd rather see the :witch: but would rather see her than keep getting :bfn:'s. dykwim


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Nat - Its not that I'd rather see the :witch: but would rather see her than keep getting :bfn:'s. dykwim

awwww now I get you & yes do see what you mean x but again your being negative I'm going to have to come over there & kick you up the jacksy :rofl::hugs:


----------



## Lisa1984

I am seriously BAW today - lets have a Q&A or something....

How often do you :sex: in a week?

Whats your favourite position? 

Etc etc


----------



## NatalieW

oooh my wedding presents are here! Its like christmas ! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Its not that Im being negative, but I know that it'll be unlikely that I get a :bfp: this month just being realistic

Lisa - Q & A session sounds fun

How many times :sex: week

Hmmmm thats a hard one rofl:). Probably once a week!!! Unless OV is on its way then every other day!! :rofl:

Fave position - Me on top to start then missionary with a pillow under my bum to finish!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: However before TTC I didnt care what position!! :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - That sounds like fun!!! HAve fun opening them all


----------



## Reedy

oooh Nat how exciting x what have you got? I'm a nosey bugger me lol 
Kerry - sorry hun didnt mean to offend about you being negative :hug::hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - You didnt offend hun. A resonable question to ask!!


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy want a running commentary???

The blinking cats are helping!


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning everyone :hi:

Nat - awesome about the presents! 

Lisa - I'm ashamed to say that we can sometime go weeks without :sex: LOL We had sex like 6 times this month all around the time I thought I was O'ing....didn't want to be bothered otherwise. :rofl: How sad is that? 

Favorite position? Missionary....I don't like to do the work :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: chris


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Nat - Its not that Im being negative, but I know that it'll be unlikely that I get a :bfp: this month just being realistic
> 
> :

I hear ya Kerry! :hugs: I think it's unlikely for me as well. We'll get our turn eventually. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Chris!!

Missionary is good for spermies!! 

Nat - I wanna know too!!


----------



## NatalieW

OK! I'll post a list once I checked it...


Who wants to look at my official photo's? Here

I;m with kerry and chris - I doubt I will be this month either


----------



## Sambatiki

Errrrr what happened to everyone elses answers???!!! You cannot be too shy!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Beautiful pics Nat!!!

Sorry you think you're out too - at least we're all out together. :rofl: Misery loves company. lol


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> ooooohhh Nicky https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk159/ladybook3/Sorry.gif Please forgive me. I think you need a POAS Addict blinkie!! :rofl: :rofl: Isn't the 2ww the longest 2WW's ever!!
> 
> Nat - Its not that I'd rather see the :witch: but would rather see her than keep getting :bfn:'s. dykwim

LOL its ok Kerry I forgive you :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Erm what were the questions again?

How many times per week? Depends where i am in my cycle... anything from once a week up to 6/7 times around Ovulation :happydance:

Fave position - Missionary when TTC around Ov time but doggie style when its just for fun!! :blush: LOL xx


----------



## Reedy

Gorgeous photos Nat x & your cake looks lush i dont think I could have shared that out I would have bought a cheap one from tesco for everyone else & take that one back to your room :rofl:

:sex: about 3-4 times a week depending on whether or not DH is on nights 
& fave position - havent got one I like all of them :blush::rofl:

From behind is good for spermies too (TMI) and apparently after sex your supposed sty lying down for half an hour


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Kerry - you forgot me!! :cry:
> 
> Owo - cant wait to see you scan pic hun :hugs: xx

...and me :cry: It's all good though, cause that was impressive. I can usually only get one or two in myself. Do you take notes? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ooooh doggie style is another good one!


----------



## LeaArr

Whatever position is easiest to fall asleep in after :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

lcrepka said:


> Whatever position is easiest to fall asleep in after :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Icrepka :rofl: I wish! DH does that!

Ok wedding list!
Small bin for bathroom
Krups coffee maker
Bread maker
19" flat screen tv
Nest of tables
Cutlery
Cutlery drawer organiser
2 x Bathroom sets - Stone & Hazel (2 x bath 2x hand each set)
2 x bath mats
Cake server
2 x Pyrex bowls
Bed set - duvet cover, pillow cases and sheet
Knife sharpener
Table Runner
Table Mats
Gravey jug
Gift Vouchers
Lots of Money
Dishwasher!!!

THink I got them all!


----------



## Chris77

VERY NICE!!!! Money's the best isn't it? When DH and I opened all our envelopes and saw all that $$ - we just wanted to roll around naked in it. :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Chris :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Wow Nat you did well x 
I know what you mean chris we just asked for money & it was so good opening all the cards & loads of money falling out :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Best feeling isn't it? Now, if only I could get friends and family to do that every year. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Best feeling isn't it? Now, if only I could get friends and family to do that every year. :rofl:

:rofl: No kidding hey?


----------



## Lisa1984

lcrepka said:


> Whatever position is easiest to fall asleep in after :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I cant fall asleep straight afterwards, I need to get up and get cleaned up :blush: or I cant sleep!

I like missionary and doggy style but OH likes me on top!!! 

2 or 3 times a week when we can be bothered!


----------



## Chris77

Where IS everyone again this morning? I'm not liking this one bit! :nope:


----------



## Reedy

Lisa1984 said:


> lcrepka said:
> 
> 
> Whatever position is easiest to fall asleep in after :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I cant fall asleep straight afterwards, I need to get up and get cleaned up :blush: or I cant sleep!
> 
> I like missionary and doggy style but OH likes me on top!!!Click to expand...

Same here altho on top isnt good for spermies bcus of gravity apparently x


----------



## NatalieW

On top is good if you want a girl apparently... doggy is if it you want a boy...

I like all positions but have to be careful if i'm sensitive! DH is :blush:


----------



## Lisa1984

I was angry with OH last night because I was just getting into it and he stopped - totally ruined it!


----------



## Reedy

Lisa why did he stop??? 
I've got bloody heartburn this afternoon its a pain in the ass :hissy:


----------



## Lisa1984

Reedy said:


> Lisa why did he stop???
> I've got bloody heartburn this afternoon its a pain in the ass :hissy:

Because he was too close!!

I lost the rhythm lol!


----------



## NickyT75

LOL - I might go home and jump on Sean after all this raunchy talk!!

He's gonna wonder whats hit him LOL xx


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy - I get the most dreadful heartburn too, it's really painful & sometimes lately it actually makes me vomit!! YUK!

I have bottles of Gaviscon at work & scattered around at home LOL xx


----------



## NatalieW

Right ladies....

I got to go do some exam analysis for the school!!!

See ya Friday, not around tomorrow - in school


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Reedy - I get the most dreadful heartburn too, it's really painful & sometimes lately it actually makes me vomit!! YUK!
> 
> I have bottles of Gaviscon at work & scattered around at home LOL xx

I had some gaviscon tablets in my bag but took them out & put them in the cupboard at home & now I need them x


----------



## Sambatiki

Icrepka - Sorry I missed you too https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii226/bandgk424/sorry.jpgI cheated if you go on Advanced it shows the previous posts. HA HA HA Loving the falling asleep thing!

You guys are a right randy bunch!!! DF isnt even home tonight :cry: :rofl: Hopefully :witch: will stay away for 1 more day if shes going to arrive so I can get one last :sex: !!!


----------



## Chris77

I get ADD sometimes during :sex: (Don't know why it's not like I'm bored or anything) Especially if the tv is on. I remember one night somecommerical came on for ice cream and I looked over and am like, "Oh ice cream?" :rofl: DH was like, um...excuse me?? :rofl: Or in the middle of :sex: I'll just shout out, "omg, did I put the bank card back in my wallet?" :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> I get ADD sometimes during :sex: (Don't know why it's not like I'm bored or anything) Especially if the tv is on. I remember one night somecommerical came on for ice cream and I looked over and am like, "Oh ice cream?" :rofl: DH was like, um...excuse me?? :rofl: Or in the middle of :sex: I'll just shout out, "omg, did I put the bank card back in my wallet?" :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

LOL!

Sometimes I think about what I will have for breakfast in the morning. 

:rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl::rofl:

I remember a friend of mine once told me she actually said to her boyfriend 'move your head - I can't see the telly!' :rofl: & 'Ooo there's a dirty big crack in the ceiling!' :rofl: Poor bloke eh?!! xx


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

afternoon peeps...sorry had to do some of the dreaded w stuff.......

roll on home time...DH was away last night!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Buffy! :hi:


----------



## buffycat

Chris....:wave:

did you have a good weekend...haven't spoken to you since!


----------



## Chris77

Yes, it was great, thank you! It was sunny and beautiful so SIL and I spent the day by the pool.

How was yours?


----------



## buffycat

day by the pool sounds good to me.....i just caught up on my sleep! also went for a yummy meal out on Friday with my friend who is due to have her baby on Sept 8th......i found myself staring at her bump far too much.......:cry:


i really need to put some more albums on my ipod....even though there are now 500 songs on this, i always seem to have ABBA on!


----------



## Reedy

Hey Buffy :hi:


----------



## buffycat

Reedy!

tell me, who are the little ones on your piccie? they're gorgeous!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Buffycat !! 

DF and I once shouted out answers on a quiz show! That was really funny!


----------



## Chris77

I hear ya about staring at bumps. I do that WAY too much! I've even gone as far as wrapping clothes into a ball and putting it under my shirt to see how I would look preggers. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Chris, oh bless....i might try that one! I have been known to push my belly out as far as possible though.....

my friend is having a c-section, and has asked me to go and see her the day after......that won't be easy.....


----------



## Sambatiki

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v623/sukmabalz/antiperiodribbon.jpg

Like the badge???


----------



## buffycat

Kerry, you're nuts, you've really lost it!

(but i do agree!)


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Its nice to be nuts again.... Instead of Miserable like yesterday!!

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/killaf.gif


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> Reedy!
> 
> tell me, who are the little ones on your piccie? they're gorgeous!

Thats my Hubby with my 2 nieces Sasha (she's 5) & Libbie is 2 altho younger in that picture. Its one of my fave pictures it takes pride of place on our tv x 

I've done the pushing my belly out & holding my tummy as if I was pregnant lol glad I'm not the only one x


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, have you been having coffee this morning? :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Right I'm off home hope you all have a lovely evening speak to you all 2moro x x x x :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Have a good evening Reedy! :wave:


----------



## buffycat

have to go now too.....

might not be around much tomorrow as we have a nightmare IT project going live tonight......

hopefully it will be fine and i'll be here chatting away though!

ttfn......:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Buffy! Have a good evening! :wave:


----------



## turbo_mom

ok i've not posted in here... what is BAW???


----------



## LeaArr

Bored at Work. :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Yep, Bored At Work, but you don't have to be BAW to post in here! We're just a bunch of silly gals who talk about whatever pops into our heads. lol


----------



## LeaArr

I had to tell you ladies first. We are officially TTC this cycle. I am so excited. I am finally joining the Dark Side. Come on :sex: TWW, and symptom spotting. I can't wait!!


----------



## Chris77

YAY! :happydance: That is awesome news!!!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Girls x :hi:

Thats brilliant news Icrepka x :happydance:
Welcome to BAW Turbo_Mom x :hi:


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning all :)

I am BAW today - have jack all to do today, going to have to make myself look busy.

I was dreaming about DF and his ex last night, was horrible, he was telling me what they did together etc :(


----------



## Reedy

Morning Lisa x 
Sorry to hear about your dream have you told DF about it so he can give you a reassuring :hugs:? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Icrepka - 

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/thdancingcat.gif CONGRATS!!! :happydance:

Here's some https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/thBBDust.gif 

Hi Turbo_mom - Welcome to the nut house!! :rofl:

Reedy - Hiya

Well its day 29 in the Kerry TTC House, kerry is in the BAW club wondering whether the :witch: will be evicted...... This week kerry has nominated :witch: and :bfn:! 

WHO goes????

F**k Knows decideds..........


----------



## Reedy

Morning Kerry :hi:

How are you today? x x x
Can i nominate too???
I nominate AF & :bfn: too x Nasty things


----------



## baby.love

**creeps in** Morning girls :wave:


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning babylove


----------



## baby.love

hey Lisa how you been?


----------



## Reedy

Morning again Leah :hi:
Are you creeping in thinking no one would notice lol x 
Your supposed to make a grand entrance lol x


----------



## baby.love

lol Reedy i thought i would just slot back in quietly.


----------



## Reedy

No chance Leah everyone has been asking about you x x x x


----------



## baby.love

Awww bless, where is everyone today? maybe they knew i was coming and stayed away lmao!


----------



## Reedy

baby.love said:


> Awww bless, where is everyone today? maybe they knew i was coming and stayed away lmao!

you worry too much lol x Buffy said she might not be on much today bcus Of the W word everyone else should be along throughout the day x


----------



## Reedy

Where is everyone today :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im here, but having to do a bit of *w*!! Sorry

Hiya leah!! :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - The more nominations the better!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Hey Kerry :hugs: well girls AF decided to put in an appearance a little while ago so i am back to CD1. I cant believe them bloody tests keep giving faint lines(can a person have that many evaps?) 

:hissy: its housework time so i'll catch you all in a bit xx


----------



## NickyT75

Baby.Love - Hiya hun sorry the old hag got you :hugs: but its nice to see you back on here 

Icrepka - Yay! thats great news :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hi everyone else :hi:

Im not at work today.... just thinking bout goin to the job centre actually! my work is really p**ing me off at the moment :hissy: & I would defo leave if I could find something else that pays a similar salary!! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Awwww leah sorry the :witch: arrived. Stupid cow bag!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - You wont have long before you get your maternity leave!!!


----------



## Reedy

Hi Nicky x 
Good luck with the job hunting x x


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls :hugs: i am quite happy at the moment as it means my body has settled down after being on the pill.


----------



## Sambatiki

Baby.love - I think that the :witch: is coming for me too! So we'll have to be cycle buds!


----------



## baby.love

I hope she stays away for you kerry..But if she doesnt then definatly be cycle buddies.


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:

baby.love - great to see you back hun! :hugs:

Kerry love the new avatar!!! I think AF may be on her way for me too. :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Where is everyone today :hissy:

I'm here, I'm here!!!! Sorry, got here as fast as I could, it's only 7:47 am in NY. LOL


----------



## baby.love

:hi: chris... I really hope you and kerry can move over to 1st tri soon. I am sending you both lots of :dust:


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

I hope that we all can move to the 1st Trimester together! Then we could have a BAW in the 1st Trimester


----------



## Chris77

Oooooh that would be awesome!
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/Jewel252DOriginal2520Baby2520Dust.gif


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> I hope that we all can move to the 1st Trimester together! Then we could have a BAW in the 1st Trimester

Wait for me I'm hoping it wont take us too long x 
I'm going to talk to DH about coming off my pill this weekend to get my AF back to normal & using 'raincoats' :rofl: untill we TTC next month


----------



## Chris77

Ooohh that would be great! Good luck with that!


----------



## Sambatiki

<---- Nips round to reedy's house with a pin :rofl: :devil:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> <---- Nips round to reedy's house with a pin :rofl: :devil:

:rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> <---- Nips round to reedy's house with a pin :rofl: :devil:

:rofl: thanks Kerry x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy youre welcome :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I have to go into a meeting at 9:00 for an hour and a half. Yuck! At least it'll jump start my morning. Then, I have a wake to attend at 2:00. :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Bad news about the meeting Chris

DH has agreed for me to come off the pill this week :happydance: all I had to say was we could still have sex & that was good enough for him :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:happydance: Reedy thats great new hun.


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! thats excellent news Reedy!! xx


----------



## Lisa1984

my oh cant wear "raincoats"


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Brillant news.... Will defo be around with the pins later


----------



## Reedy

Thanks girls x 
I didnt think he would go for it but he just said it was up to me as i knew more about it then him lol x


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance: Awesomeness all around.


----------



## Lisa1984

Just to let you guys know - had a fecking nightmare of an evening last night.

Next door neighbour decided to have a party, now bear in mind these people are druggies, loud music, shouting, people traipsing through the garden all evening :(

Half past 3 when it all stopped, I was up at 7 for work :(

Its just gonna get worse - I am seriously fucked off!!


----------



## Reedy

Hi Icrepka x

Lisa you have to report them isnt it classed as disturbing the peace??? 
:hug::hugs:


----------



## Lisa1984

too scared to incase i get my windows put in or my something done to my car - this is how bad the lad is!!! 24 years old and acting like an arse!


----------



## Reedy

:hug::hugs:
Dont know what to say than Lisa x why doesnt OH want to move?


----------



## Lisa1984

Because he says its only a matter of time before he gets jailed for a long time or moves to his own place, I dont think his mum is going to put up with it much longer. 
Plus I dont think we could afford to move to another house.

The thing is, it sounds like its a rough area wer live in, but its not, its just that one person causing hassles, our place is actually quite quiet with plenty families with children.


----------



## Chris77

Ok, outta my meeting. It made me very :sleep: I caught myself nodding off a few times! :rofl: So, I concentrated on the squirrels running back and forth collecting acorns. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Ok, outta my meeting. It made me very :sleep: I caught myself nodding off a few times! :rofl: So, I concentrated on the squirrels running back and forth collecting acorns. :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Lisa - :hugs: sorry i cant help you more x x x x :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

People at work are really irritating me today! :growlmad: 

I'm getting my nails done after work though! :happydance: So, just have to make it through the stupidity..... :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Ok, outta my meeting. It made me very :sleep: I caught myself nodding off a few times! :rofl: So, I concentrated on the squirrels running back and forth collecting acorns. :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Since DH and I are actually TTC now, I am quitting smoking. Talk about people being annoying. I swear, they know when someone is quitting and they come up with the most annoying crap ever!! BAH!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Icrepka - Congrats on the decision to quit!!!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah Lea congrats with the quitting! I quit 6 years ago! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Good Luck with the quitting smoking Icrepka x I've never smoked so dont know what its like x but well done for choosing to quit :thumpup:


----------



## LeaArr

I am definatly going to have to go back to the gym or I am going to gain 100lbs :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Good Luck with the quitting smoking Icrepka x I've never smoked so dont know what its like x but well done for choosing to quit :thumpup:

Good for you! I wish I could go back in time and tell my teenage self to not start. I have already tried to quit so many times. This time I am motivated so I'm sure I'll make it!!


----------



## Reedy

You've got something to do it for though now icrepka x :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Absolutely! It's much easier to quit when you're doing it for a goal.


----------



## Reedy

Right I'm off home I'll speak to you all 2moro have a lovely eveing all x bye x x x x x


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy :wave: Have a good evening.


----------



## LeaArr

Buh Byes. Have a good evening.


----------



## Chris77

Lea, just you and me again!


----------



## LeaArr

It would seem that way.


----------



## Chris77

Any plans for the weekend?

We're going to go to the Dutchess County Fair - should be alot of fun. Only supposed to be 83 degrees too and partly cloudy, so hopefully we won't sweat to death. I also want to buy the new Beijing Olympic Games for the PC - it looks really cool!


----------



## LeaArr

I finally have a weekend with no plans. One of my co-workers is having her stagette this weekend, but I think I'm going to skip out on that one. I need to sleep.


----------



## missjess

Anyone online ?:) xx


----------



## Lisa1984

Its bank holiday Monday yipeee so long weekend for me and OH and the puppy!!

Going to see inlaws on Sunday, they just got a new caravanette so we're going to have a look at it, maybe go away for a weekend in it!

Friday tomorrow YAY!!!

I made scones again for OH, hoping for some :sex: tonight ;)

We must all sound like nymphos lol!!


----------



## missjess

Lisa1984 said:


> I made scones again for OH
> 
> We must all sound like nymphos lol!!

Fedex me some scones!!!!!! 

Oh hun, I must be a nympho too, but I'm not TTC yet! x


----------



## Chris77

Scones?? <perk> send some this way! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

lcrepka said:


> I finally have a weekend with no plans. One of my co-workers is having her stagette this weekend, but I think I'm going to skip out on that one. I need to sleep.

Good plan. Sleep is wonderful! Best thing next to eating and sex. :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

are u still at work chris?

Im at home with my pj's on lol

its 9pm


----------



## LeaArr

It's 2 pm here. Frick, is this day ever going to end?!


----------



## Lisa1984

nearly bed time for me lol

my dog is going crazy twirling round the livingroom chasing her tail lol


----------



## Lisa1984

just a question - when do you guys think i should start using my opks?

and is evening time ok to do it?

think i have about 10 left out the 30 i bought! still not had a positive on yet?


----------



## LeaArr

I'm sorry, I really don't know anything about that except I am pretty sure it doesn't matter what time of day you use them.


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> are u still at work chris?
> 
> Im at home with my pj's on lol
> 
> its 9pm

Yep, still at work. It's only 4:32 pm here. Leaving now though...got me a nail appt! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> just a question - when do you guys think i should start using my opks?
> 
> and is evening time ok to do it?
> 
> think i have about 10 left out the 30 i bought! still not had a positive on yet?

There's something online that tells you....try doing a google search for it.


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls, just dropping in to check if anyone has any :bfp: news??? I am off work now till the 1st Sept so wont be BAW :happydance: will keep popping on though otherwise I will miss you all :hugs: Hope everyone is ok?

We are going to Southport for the day today (weather permitting) going to do some game playing in the arcades and have a trip on the tram on the pier, yesterday we went for a walk and picnic to a local nature park, was a bit rainy but still nice.

Speak to you all later :hugs:


----------



## Sam86

Just got into work .. ready for my 10 hour shift. urrrgh!! 

It's my last day before i have ONE WHOLE WEEK OFF for my OH's birthday on Monday and my 22nd on Thursday :) yaaay!

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Tracy - lucky you having a whole week off!! hope you have a great time hun

Hello Sam :hi: xx


----------



## Reedy

Morning all x 

Tracey - Lucky you, hope you have a fab time & hope the weather stays nice for you x 

Sam - 10 hours on a friday :dohh: oh no I'm only here for 5 hours today :happydance:

Nicky - How are you? x


----------



## baby.love

Morning everyone :wave: I am in a foul mood today which i am assuming is all down to that flaming :witch: ...How is everyone else?


----------



## Reedy

Morning Leah x :hugs:
:witch: is a pain in the ass she needs a good slap x 
:hug::hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Yeah she needs something Reedy! :gun: take that :witch:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning girls!!! 

Aren't you all a bunch of early birds!! 

Tracy - Glad to see you I was starting to think you'd be adbucted by aliens!! Sounds like youre going to be having a nice couple of days!! 

Nicky - Not long until testing for you I hope that you get your :bfp:

Reedy - Have you done those thank you notes yet??

Baby.love - :hug: Hope I can cheer you up!! 

Sam86 - I hope that those 10 hours dont drag to long for you!

Still no :witch: for me but have been getting the tell tale AF cramping since yesterday so I know that she'll show her her ugly face soon. However I have been very naughty and POAS :bfn: :bfn: :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

baby.love said:


> Yeah she needs something Reedy! :gun: take that :witch:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

What you up to today?

Morning Kerry x Yes I did the thank you cards on wednesday & managed to get them finished just got the job of sending them all out now x


----------



## baby.love

Morning Kerry :hugs: did you get my friend request on facebook?


----------



## Sambatiki

baby.love - how about 


https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/killaf.gif


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> baby.love - how about
> 
> 
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/killaf.gif

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Love it x


----------



## baby.love

God yes kerry thats the one :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - sorry you got BFN chick :hugs: (I got one too!) but it aint over yet... one of my cycle buddies Sammie didn't get her BFP until 3 weeks after :witch: was due - she even had a negative blood test from the doctors!! :hugs:

I've just rang the CBFM trial people to get my instructions as im due to begin Sun/Mon - I've had my goodies for a while but I've left it till now to ring up coz it looks dead complicated :dohh: LOL & I was hoping to be pregnant so I wouldn't need to use it!!

But - I am weak & POAS again this morning :bfn: AGAIN!! (bugger!) so thought id better get my finger out before its too late & the clinic is closed for the bank holiday weekend! 

Im quite nervous but also excited about doing the trial so I guess it'll soften the blow for me this month as i've got this to look forward to

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Sorry about the :bfn: but its still early days. CBFM sounds like fun though, how long is the trial lasting for?

Baby.love - Ive added you on FB too!! But no-one knows Im TTC! Im going to have a proper look at your page later!! 


Reedy - Well done getting your thank you's done!!


----------



## baby.love

Ok Kerry mums the word! My profile is pretty boring and my albums are just me posing :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

My photos are of me pissed!!! ha ha ha


----------



## NickyT75

Trial lasts for 6 months but I think they give us another 6 months worth of free OPK's & pregnancy tests if we don't get pregnant during the trial period too.

They've sent me 3 pregnancy tests to use this month already!! good job im turning into a POAS addict eh? LOL xx


----------



## buffycat

morning everyone!!!!

roll on the weekend!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

nicky - Thats really good, but I really hope that you dont get to use it!! 

Buffycat - hello treacle :wave:


----------



## buffycat

:wave: nice piccie Kerry!


----------



## Sambatiki

thanks alot buffycat!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Buffycat x


----------



## buffycat

hi Reedy!!!

i'm not brave enough to put a piccie up.....plus i wouldn't be able to do it from work anyway - security here is really tough......


so what's everyone got planned for the long weekend?! :D


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning/Afternoon all :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning lisa

Not got any real plans. DF is working tomorrow but should be back by 2pm so we'll take it from there. He's on stand by on Sunday and monday so fingers crossed he wont get called out. I think some friends are coming over for lunch and some Wii action.


----------



## Lisa1984

bring on the Wii!!!

Rock band is good too!


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies! :hi:

Anyone have plans for the weekend? We're going to the Dutchess County Fair tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## owo

Hi Everyone,

I saw the midwife this morning. BP and Urine tests were fine and I'm now officially "booked in". Have to go and have blood test in a week or so. It was the same midwife as last time so that is good as she is really nice.
Been feeling really rough the last few days with nausea and have to go to bed at 9 these days, i know it's all good signs, even the midwife said so but it is starting to get me down.
Glad to be having a three day weekend though. Not much planned. Going wedding dress shopping with my sister tomorrow. She is getting married next June in Italy, that should be wonderful. Sunday and Monday I will probably just sleep.

So no :bfp: from you girls yet. When is the :witch: due for you all?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Owo! :hi: That's fab news hun!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Owo,

Glad all went well with the midwife :happydance:!! I still cant wait for your scan. 
Im officially 1 day late but :bfn: and no sign of :witch: I expect she'll pounce when my backs turned. 

Lisa - I really want to get guitar hero! I love it my friends got it on her PS2

Morning chris!!


----------



## NickyT75

Owo - great news hun, hope you start feeling better soon tho xx


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, I'm dying to buy American Idol for PS2 - played it on Wii with SIL (SIL has the Wii) - loved it! I also want to buy the Beijing Olympics for the computer this weekend too. It's available in PS3 - but we don't have that yet.


----------



## Reedy

Sorry i havent been around much today but trying to get work done b4 the long weekend x 

Owo - so glad everything is going well cant wait to see the scan pics x 

I'm off to the bank now to finally change my name lol its only been 2 months but hey I'm a busy girl x

Hope you all have a fab weekend speak to you all on tuesday x x x x x 


:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Lol im sitting here watching the telly & my parrot Gizmo is shouting from the kitchen "hello darlin" and doing this weird evil laugh "HA HA HA HA!!" 

he is cracking me up!! xx


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy have a good weekend.

Nicky, that is too funny!


----------



## NickyT75

Lol i know! he's really cheeky just like a toddler!

when he cant see me he shouts "Oi! wot you doing?" lol xx


----------



## Chris77

OMG! How cute!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

nicky your parrot sounds ace!! 

reedy have a nice weekend!! See ya tuesday! :hug: BACK


----------



## owo

Nicky your parrot makes me laugh.


----------



## Chris77

If we had a parrot in our house, it would be cursing! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - I would teach it too! All rude words!


----------



## Chris77

AF just arrived. :cry: Went to the bathroom and there was pink when I wiped. LP was only 10 days now I'm all sort of worried! :cry: I just want to go home, wrap myself into a ball and :sleep:


----------



## Sambatiki

awww chris big :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Kerry! :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

hey Chris.....

am sorry that AF came along.....:cry:

i'm not hopeful to be honest.....didn't get much jiggy action this time round :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Buffy - you never know though, it only takes one time and one little spermy! :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

will try and get some action tonight!

i can hope.....

you doing anything nice at the weekend?


----------



## Chris77

We're going to the Dutchess County Fair and just hang by the pool on Sunday. What about you?


----------



## buffycat

ooh, i like County Fairs! i remember going to the Big E when i was in New England a couple of years ago, that was great!

weekend is to have two bbqs and some family to stay...also catch up on sleep...it's been a long week!


----------



## LeaArr

:hugs: sorry Chris. 
I don't think DH and I are going to catch it this cycle. I forgot that he was going camping. He isn't even sure when he'll be home :hissy:


----------



## owo

Chris I'm sorry the:witch: got you.
As for the rest of you it isn't over yet.


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! sorry Chris :hugs:

:witch: seems to be really doing the rounds at the moment :hissy: xx


----------



## buffycat

bye all!!!! :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

oooh I love fairs but the US is a bit far!!


----------



## LeaArr

Bye Buffy. Have a good one.


----------



## NickyT75

Bye Buffy - have fun xx


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> :hugs: sorry Chris.
> I don't think DH and I are going to catch it this cycle. I forgot that he was going camping. He isn't even sure when he'll be home :hissy:

You changed your SN! I like it!
That sucks ass about DH being away. I'm sorry. :hugs: Well we can be in it to win it next cycle together. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

icrepka - How did you change your name??

Buffy have a super one!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Lea :hi:

Don't think we've met have we? xx


----------



## Chris77

Bye Buffy have a great weekend.

Kerry - I haven't been to the Dutchess County one yet, but the Westchester County (where I used to live) was pretty big. Hey, since the :witch: arrived I can go on all the rides and drink! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Lea :hi:
> 
> Don't think we've met have we? xx

Sure have. I had a makeover. I used to be lcrepka.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: sorry Chris.
> I don't think DH and I are going to catch it this cycle. I forgot that he was going camping. He isn't even sure when he'll be home :hissy:
> 
> You changed your SN! I like it!
> That sucks ass about DH being away. I'm sorry. :hugs: Well we can be in it to win it next cycle together. :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks!! and Heck yes we will!! All of us. We need to move onto first tri together!!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> icrepka - How did you change your name??
> 
> Buffy have a super one!!

I had to ask the admins very nicely. :) I was told that you have to have a good reason to do it.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: sorry Chris.
> I don't think DH and I are going to catch it this cycle. I forgot that he was going camping. He isn't even sure when he'll be home :hissy:
> 
> You changed your SN! I like it!
> That sucks ass about DH being away. I'm sorry. :hugs: Well we can be in it to win it next cycle together. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks!! and Heck yes we will!! All of us. We need to move onto first tri together!!Click to expand...

Absolutely! Looking forward to it! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

LOL - I did wonder if it was you!! but didn't wanna assume incase you were like 'what is she talking about' ha ha xx


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> LOL - I did wonder if it was you!! but didn't wanna assume incase you were like 'what is she talking about' ha ha xx


:rofl: good call. I would be the same way!


----------



## Sambatiki

TBH we should have just started BAW cycle buddies instead!!! As we're nearly all TTC now!!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> TBH we should have just started BAW cycle buddies instead!!! As we're nearly all TTC now!!


I was just thinking the exact same thing. Creepy :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hey, where's Tracy been?


----------



## makemeamammy

hi, just wanted to say hello to all as I'm new to this

babydust to everyone xxxx


----------



## LeaArr

Thanks, and Welcome.


----------



## makemeamammy

also, (maybe a bit stupid here) but what does baw stand for?


----------



## LeaArr

Bored at Work. completely valid question.


----------



## Lisa1984

YAY!!

Its Friday night (11.23pm) and I have got all my housework done Yippppeeee!!

Going to have a long lie tomorrow - til about 10am cuddled up with DF (who has the man flu btw :rofl:)


----------



## Chris77

makemeamammy said:


> hi, just wanted to say hello to all as I'm new to this
> 
> babydust to everyone xxxx

Thank you and Welcome! :dust: to you too!


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> YAY!!
> 
> Its Friday night (11.23pm) and I have got all my housework done Yippppeeee!!
> 
> Going to have a long lie tomorrow - til about 10am cuddled up with DF (who has the man flu btw :rofl:)

Good for you for getting all that housework done! I haven't done a single thing...housework wise this weekend. lol


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning BAW ladies. I'm leaving this message for you girls for Monday morning since I won't get to join you for another couple of hours yet.

I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## LeaArr

I think they have a long weekend. It'll be you and me tomorrow Chris :)


----------



## Chris77

Oh really? Didn't know that...lol I get my long weekend next week - Labor Day is Sept 1st. So I have a 3 day weekend coming up. :happydance: What about you, do you have anything like that in Canada?


----------



## LeaArr

Yup, we have labour day the first weekend of September too. Looking forward to that for sure. I'll probably be here anyway lol.


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I'm sure I'll be here too. Unless it's a warm sunny day and in that case, I'll be by the pool. But, considering how this summer has been, I'll probably be on-line. This summer has been such a wash!! :growlmad:

Oh I bought the Beijing Olympic games for Windows and I can't get it to work on my pc! :growlmad: I tried for 2 hours - keeps saying that I don't have....oh I forget the name of it, but I downloaded it on-line and it's STILL telling me I need it! :growlmad: I've tried everything. :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

How frustrating. I know exactly what that is like. I had downloaded some video editing software, and the serial number they gave me didn't work. argh. I hope you can get it up and running soon. 

Hopefully next summer will be better. It has been pretty nasty here too. A lot of rain and cloudy weather.


----------



## Chris77

Thanks. Yep the same here with the weather and lots of nasty thunderstorms.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi ladies, the :witch: got me yesterday, do we have any takers for a :bfp: this month or are we all in it for the long haul ?:hissy: 

Big :hug: to you all


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy! Sorry the :witch: got you! :hugs: After playing mind games with me, she decided to visit me too. :cry: Nope, we're all in it for the long haul!! 
Here's to a September :bfp: for all of us! :wine:


----------



## LeaArr

I'll :wine: to that!!


----------



## Chris77

Speaking of drinking...............I told DH I want to get drunk this Saturday! :drunk: Too bad you girls are all too far from me. :cry: We could all :wine: together and be :drunk: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

That's it. Beers and BnB Chat :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ooooohh...that would be great! I have a wirelss so you all can come along to the pool with me! :rofl: 

Oh, I told DH he has to get my texting capabilities on my phone because I met some great new friends I want to chat with. He told me no. So I (ever so maturely) crossed my arms and said, "Well FINE then, I'll just call England!" DH almost had a heart attack. :rofl: So maybe I'll get my texting capabilities. :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Evening all :)


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Ooooohh...that would be great! I have a wirelss so you all can come along to the pool with me! :rofl:
> 
> Oh, I told DH he has to get my texting capabilities on my phone because I met some great new friends I want to chat with. He told me no. So I (ever so maturely) crossed my arms and said, "Well FINE then, I'll just call England!" DH almost had a heart attack. :rofl: So maybe I'll get my texting capabilities. :rofl:

:rofl: don't forget calling Canada eh? :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Lisa1984 said:


> Evening all :)

Good evening.


----------



## Lisa1984

whats kokopelli?

Me and OH bought a new sofa today :yipee: I have wanted a new one for aaaaaaaaaages :)

Here is is (only ours is in chocolate leather):

https://www.dfs.co.uk/sofas/summer-sale/riccardo/195/2687/0/large-image

I also got the 2 seater sofa to match - should be here in 11 weeks!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry for the late reply. Kokopelli is a fertility god. Team Kokopelli is the cycle buddy group I am happily a new member of. :dance:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Ooooohh...that would be great! I have a wirelss so you all can come along to the pool with me! :rofl:
> 
> Oh, I told DH he has to get my texting capabilities on my phone because I met some great new friends I want to chat with. He told me no. So I (ever so maturely) crossed my arms and said, "Well FINE then, I'll just call England!" DH almost had a heart attack. :rofl: So maybe I'll get my texting capabilities. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: don't forget calling Canada eh? :rofl:Click to expand...

NEVER!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning ladies!! 

Hope everyone had a fab weekend!


----------



## buffycat

morning!

weekend was good, but i really did not want to get out of bed this morning! :sleep:


----------



## Reedy

Morning all x 
Hope you all had a fab weekend x
had an ok long weekend took my nieces to the park on saturday then went to a BBQ saturday altho it rained so we neded up playing on the wii :happydance:
Sunday went out for sunday lunch with my parents & DH then chilled out in the evening & took my last pill :happydance: monday went to look for wallpaper for our bedroom, then took my parents dogs out for a walk around the fields & picked blackberries x

Just a relaxed weekend x 

What did everyone else do? x


----------



## buffycat

bbq on friday......saturday gardening.....bbq on sunday....monday....tried to rest!

also went to fat world last night, but had put on pound and half...:(......then again, i did eat a load of junk at the bbqs! the chocolate cheesecake was good!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone

AF has been really doing the rounds this weekend hasnt she?? got me on sunday too Tracy!! 

have you all seen the freebie thread over in TTC posted by Wobbles? go & check it out before they are all gone (kind of fertility monitor & software for FREEEEE!!!!!) xx


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls, how was everyones bank holiday? Mine was ok other than being bitten by gnats and now having a lump on my leg, it seems i react quite badly to them so i am covered in sudocrem! 

Nicky i ordered my freebie :happydance: is it 1st come 1st serve with them do you think?


----------



## Reedy

Morning Leah x
Sorry to hear about the bites have you got any bite cream to put on it? x


----------



## NickyT75

Yep its 1st come 1st served - but you've got yours coz it would show as 'SOLD OUT' if there were none left.

Reedy - quick go and order yourself one girl! xx


----------



## baby.love

:yipee: i love a bargain! and you cant get more of a bargain than a freebie! Thanks Nicky :hugs:

Reedy: i read that sudocrem is good for bites so got a very white leg now :rofl: for some reason my bites go into lumps and itch like mad! but i am resisiting the itch as i know it makes them worse. How was your weekend hun?


----------



## buffycat

hey Nicky! thanks for that....have got my order in!

Baby.Love....have you tried antihistamines? also.....drinking gin&tonic is a good one (preventative) as misges etc don't like quinine....


----------



## baby.love

:hi: buffycat, i have only tried bathing it and sudocrem so far! and the itch seems to have gone down. But hey the G&T is always worth a shot tonight :) Thanks for the advice hun x


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Reedy - quick go and order yourself one girl! xx


What is it???


----------



## buffycat

no probs...

do any of you use a clearblue fertility monitor? if so are they any good?


----------



## NickyT75

Go and have a look hun

It the same sorta principle as a fertility monitor which tells you when your most fertile period is so you can time BD sessions better to help you get pregnant.

Im sure they will be sold out very soon tho - so i'd hurry! xx


----------



## NickyT75

buffycat said:


> no probs...
> 
> do any of you use a clearblue fertility monitir? if so are they any good?

Ive just started using mine this cycle as part of the clinical trial & so far so good!

but the thing you've just ordered is the same sort of thing so i wouldnt rush out and buy yourself a CBFM just yet - you might as well use your freebie coz it'll be delivered in 2 days time :happydance: you'll save yourself a hundred quid this way!! :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Reedy

Ok thanks Nicky x


----------



## buffycat

thanks Nicky....i'll hang on for the USB one!

did a quick check on the CBFM though, and was a bit shocked at the price!


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: did anyone else get this email after ordering the freebie?

*We have decided to upgrade your order for a free USB Fornication Optimizer for something much better have a look *
*here*

*If you cannot click the link please copy and paste the following url into a browser*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOESanX3Op4*

*Kind Regards*

*The Boffer Tean*

How funny!


----------



## NatalieW

Morning ladies,

How are we on this short week? I've got to start doing work for school next week! I so can't be bothered!


----------



## buffycat

hi Natalie!

did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Sambatiki

Glad everyone had a good weekend,

I also signed up for the USB stick!! But not able to watch the video as Im at work. Will watch it when I get home!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Natalie x

I managed to get all my thank you cards done last week. How are you getting on with yours??? x 
Did you have a good weekend? x x


----------



## NatalieW

Yes buffy cat had a lovely weekend - didn't do alot really.. DH dragged me to a football game, I got quite verbal!!


----------



## NatalieW

I have done half of mine!!! Well done on yours!!! Getting mine finished this week!


----------



## NickyT75

LOL @ the rick astley clip! dunno if that means its just a hoax then?? funny tho eh? xx


----------



## baby.love

I thought it was bloody hilarious! I dunno about a hoax just gotta wait and see i guess lol


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning Ladies! :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

hey chris :wave:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Kerry & Chris xx


----------



## Reedy

hey chris x 

Had a lovely walk in the park yesterday with DH talking about TTC it was lovely to hear his thoughts on it all x he says he's a bit scared about it all but still excited :happydance:
Finished my pill sunday night so left it for DH to get the protection untill we TTC end of next month :happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

hey reedy thats excellent news.

Afternoon kerry.

Morning Chris!

I thought I'd better let you all know I got my :bfp: yesterday morning, we're both still in shock!


----------



## baby.love

OMG congrats Natalie :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Thats brilliant news Natalie congratulations x x x x x :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks baby love & Reedy! We weren't expecting it DH had to have a glass of wine... or make that two! We just very nervous atm


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> hey reedy thats excellent news.
> 
> Afternoon kerry.
> 
> Morning Chris!
> 
> I thought I'd better let you all know I got my :bfp: yesterday morning, we're both still in shock!

OMG! That's wonderful!! :happydance: Congrats!!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks Chris.

I got all fingers cross for all of you!!!! I hope this sticks!


----------



## Reedy

I'm getting impatient now, I want to start TTC now x These 3 weeks & 5 days are going to be the slowest of my life :hissy:
DH said if I got pregnant now it would be great but we're waiting till the 22nd september bcus we go Alton towers that day & If we fall pregnant now I will have to come up with an excuse to our friends to why we cant go & think they might guess 
Getting really excited about it though now cant wait to get my :bfp:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, those 3 weeks will just fly by. Look at how fast this summer went! Lots of luck to you in September! :dust: :dust:


----------



## NatalieW

We're going to Thorpe Park soon, for my dad's birthday as my youngest sister has never been to a theme park and I don't know what my excuse will be - water rides for me!!


----------



## Sambatiki

F-ing hell!! Nat thats fabulous news!! OMG OMG :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Wishing you a very happy amd healthy pregnancy! 

Im so chuffed for you!


----------



## Reedy

DH told me to tell them I was too scared to go lol but I'm the biggest thrill seeker going so dont think they'll buy it :rofl:

Natalie - How far gone will you be? are you not telling your parents till your 12 weeks? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Waiting is horrid! But It'll fly by!


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris! :wave:


----------



## buffycat

Natalie!

:wohoo:
:headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks girls! DH doesn't believe my sticks! We bought a better one than my IC's and he has hidden it so I can't test for another week.... little does he know I have lots more IC's! haha.

Reedy I will be 4+5 if we go this sat.... I won't be telling anyone until 12weeks. Except everyone on here of course!!!


----------



## Chris77

How are you doing Buffy?


----------



## buffycat

hey Chris....

i'm tired to be honest, and i'm struggling with this whole ttc thing now....not sure how much longer i can go on for.....:cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - :hug: You can do it sweetie, I know you can!! The 2ww is shite We'll get our :bfp:'s and I know that it won't take as long as last time. :kiss:


----------



## buffycat

i really hope so....it took 11 months before.....i'm now up to 6 months again.....


----------



## Reedy

Buffy - :hug::hugs: I can only imagine how fustrating it must be but you'll get there x x


----------



## Lisa1984

Afternoon ladies - I am sooooooo bored today.

Have loads to do but just cant be arsed doing it!


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Natalie - congratulations hun!! thats fantastic news! xx


----------



## buffycat

thanks Kerry & Reedy.....

you're wonderful buddies....


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey all, I missed two pills three days into the start of my pills, had unprotected sex on both missed pills days. Do you recon I could be pregnant. Would love it if I was!
x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi babyblues,

Yes you could be preggers. The only way to find out is to :test:!!!


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> thanks Kerry & Reedy.....
> 
> you're wonderful buddies....

Thanks Buffy thats a sweet thing to say & the same goes for you too x x x:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

buffy - I won't let it get to 11 months. NO WAY! Although I can't believe 6 months has gone by already. This will me my 3rd cycle trying now and can't believe how quickly that has gone. Its seems like only yesterdy I was telling you guys that I was joining the 'dark-side'!!!


----------



## Reedy

Hi babyblues x
It is possible if you have missed pills but like Sambatiki has said the only way you will find out is if you test x 

Good Luck x


----------



## LeaArr

Morning Ladies.


----------



## buffycat

time does go really quickly.......sigh....


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - Its a joke thingie anyway!!


----------



## Reedy

OMG I'm so happy I literally want to jump on DH :happydance:
He has just said to me 'do we really need condoms? if it happens it happens now i wouldnt mind'

:dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> lea - Its a joke thingie anyway!!


I figured as much. I heard about something similar from thinkgeek.com.


----------



## Pudding-x123

Sambatiki said:


> Hi babyblues,
> 
> Yes you could be preggers. The only way to find out is to :test:!!!

I really want to test! but my next period isn't due until atleast 20+ sept!

Is it possible to get pregnant just by missing 2 pills in the first week of starting them?
x


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy thats excellent!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> hey Chris....
> 
> i'm tired to be honest, and i'm struggling with this whole ttc thing now....not sure how much longer i can go on for.....:cry:

Awww Buffy :hugs: Hang in there hun! You'll get your :bfp:


----------



## Sambatiki

Babyblues - Yes it is very possible to get preggers whilst on the pill whether you have been taking it for 2 days or 2 years. My advice would be to stop taking the pill and use condoms until either :witch: arrives or :bfp:. If :witch: arrives start taking it then. 
HTH and hope that the outcome is what you want.

Reedy - I am soooo excited for you!!! Welcome to the Darkside!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

hey Reedy - that is fab news - men never like them do they?!?!


----------



## Pudding-x123

Sambatiki said:


> Babyblues - Yes it is very possible to get preggers whilst on the pill whether you have been taking it for 2 days or 2 years. My advice would be to stop taking the pill and use condoms until either :witch: arrives or :bfp:. If :witch: arrives start taking it then.
> HTH and hope that the outcome is what you want.
> 
> Reedy - I am soooo excited for you!!! Welcome to the Darkside!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

Can you get pregnant even if your not ovulating? I'm on a 28 day cycle, so apparently I ovulate this weekend coming. What you say girls. Should I just not take my pill and use nothing? (Me and my boyfriend have been together for 2 years, and if I did get pregnant then this would be ok, we have spoke about this before) I hope:witch: doesn't come because then I would be on:cloud9:


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> hey Reedy - that is fab news - men never like them do they?!?!

I did think that myself, he just doesnt want to buy them lol but I dont care it means we get to start TTC now :rofl:
I told him that bcus I had been to the Docs for the past 6 years for my Pill it was now his turn to get the protection & he couldnt cope with it lol he was going to wait till friday when we go shopping but he didnt want to go 3 days without :sex: :rofl: thats men for you


----------



## Chris77

If you didn't ovulate you can't get pregnant. What day on the pack are you on?


----------



## Pudding-x123

Chris77 said:


> If you didn't ovulate you can't get pregnant. What day on the pack are you on?

4th day today. Missed 2nd and 3rd day.


----------



## buffycat

hey babyblues..........if you're officially ttc now......you might want to keep 'trying' and then do your test just before you are due on.......

also, if you've just come off the pill, the length of your cycle might change a little....

luv&hugs
:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

I echo Buffy.


----------



## buffycat

Reedy said:


> but he didnt want to go 3 days without :sex: :rofl: thats men for you

:rofl::rofl: typical man!!!


----------



## buffycat

hey Chris.......how come you are worried?


----------



## Pudding-x123

buffycat said:


> hey babyblues..........if you're officially ttc now......you might want to keep 'trying' and then do your test just before you are due on.......
> 
> also, if you've just come off the pill, the length of your cycle might change a little....
> 
> luv&hugs
> :hugs:

Oh right I see now. I hope to get :bfp:

How long does sperm survive inside a woman?
I start to ovulate on saturday, and last had sex yesterday. I won't be seeing my boyfriend again until this friday as he is working away until friday night. Will yesterdays still be alive by friday/saturday?


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> hey Chris.......how come you are worried?

Buffy, my "period" is very weird. I've had it for 5 days and all together it wouldn't even fill a pantyliner! It's all brown blood (usually only when a wipe but not everytime I wipe) with some clots although the clots don't come out on the toilet paper or pantyliner. It also seemed to be really mucousy last night too. This is very very unusual for me so it has me quite worried.

Also no cramps whatsoever and my boobs weren't even sore this cycle! I have no idea why my cycle decides to go all haywire the month we TTC! Mother Nature really has a sick sense of humor. lol


----------



## Chris77

babyblues2 said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> hey babyblues..........if you're officially ttc now......you might want to keep 'trying' and then do your test just before you are due on.......
> 
> also, if you've just come off the pill, the length of your cycle might change a little....
> 
> luv&hugs
> :hugs:
> 
> Oh right I see now. I hope to get :bfp:
> 
> How long does sperm survive inside a woman?
> I start to ovulate on saturday, and last had sex yesterday. I won't be seeing my boyfriend again until this friday as he is working away until friday night. Will yesterdays still be alive by friday/saturday?Click to expand...

Sperm can live up to 5 days inside a woman's body.


----------



## Pudding-x123

Chris77 said:


> babyblues2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> hey babyblues..........if you're officially ttc now......you might want to keep 'trying' and then do your test just before you are due on.......
> 
> also, if you've just come off the pill, the length of your cycle might change a little....
> 
> luv&hugs
> :hugs:
> 
> Oh right I see now. I hope to get :bfp:
> 
> How long does sperm survive inside a woman?
> I start to ovulate on saturday, and last had sex yesterday. I won't be seeing my boyfriend again until this friday as he is working away until friday night. Will yesterdays still be alive by friday/saturday?Click to expand...
> 
> Sperm can live up to 5 days inside a woman's body.Click to expand...

So do you recon it will stay there until friday/saturday if it is strong enough?
i hope so. 

Fingers crossed for me lady's. No more pills for me to take anymore:happydance:


----------



## buffycat

Chris77 said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> hey Chris.......how come you are worried?
> 
> Buffy, my "period" is very weird. I've had it for 5 days and all together it wouldn't even fill a pantyliner! It's all brown blood (usually only when a wipe but not everytime I wipe) with some clots although the clots don't come out on the toilet paper or pantyliner. It also seemed to be really mucousy last night too. This is very very unusual for me so it has me quite worried.
> 
> Also no cramps whatsoever and my boobs weren't even sore this cycle! I have no idea why my cycle decides to go all haywire the month we TTC! Mother Nature really has a sick sense of humor. lolClick to expand...

i had one like that a couple of months ago, really quite odd....

have you tested though - some people have a 'sympathetic bleed' when they are pregnant....


----------



## buffycat

fingers crossed for you babyblues......:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

It is very unlikely that sperm would survive this long, but you wouldn't need it to if you are due to ovulate on saturday & you are seeing your bf on friday.

Friday would give you a lot higher chance of conceiving this cycle, but (hope u dont mind me askin) why are you on the pill if you are TTC? xx


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> hey Chris.......how come you are worried?
> 
> Buffy, my "period" is very weird. I've had it for 5 days and all together it wouldn't even fill a pantyliner! It's all brown blood (usually only when a wipe but not everytime I wipe) with some clots although the clots don't come out on the toilet paper or pantyliner. It also seemed to be really mucousy last night too. This is very very unusual for me so it has me quite worried.
> 
> Also no cramps whatsoever and my boobs weren't even sore this cycle! I have no idea why my cycle decides to go all haywire the month we TTC! Mother Nature really has a sick sense of humor. lolClick to expand...


Have you tested dear?


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> hey Chris.......how come you are worried?
> 
> Buffy, my "period" is very weird. I've had it for 5 days and all together it wouldn't even fill a pantyliner! It's all brown blood (usually only when a wipe but not everytime I wipe) with some clots although the clots don't come out on the toilet paper or pantyliner. It also seemed to be really mucousy last night too. This is very very unusual for me so it has me quite worried.
> 
> Also no cramps whatsoever and my boobs weren't even sore this cycle! I have no idea why my cycle decides to go all haywire the month we TTC! Mother Nature really has a sick sense of humor. lolClick to expand...
> 
> i had one like that a couple of months ago, really quite odd....
> 
> have you tested though - some people have a 'sympathetic bleed' when they are pregnant....Click to expand...

No I havent' tested. I'm pretty convinced it's a period so didn't test. A sympathetic bleed huh? lol Never heard of that. At first I thought maybe there was a bean inside there settling in which I thought might explain the clots thinking they were maybe pieces of the endometrial lining. :shrug: Very freaking odd - I think I will test later just so I'll know for sure that it's just a very odd period.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> hey Chris.......how come you are worried?
> 
> Buffy, my "period" is very weird. I've had it for 5 days and all together it wouldn't even fill a pantyliner! It's all brown blood (usually only when a wipe but not everytime I wipe) with some clots although the clots don't come out on the toilet paper or pantyliner. It also seemed to be really mucousy last night too. This is very very unusual for me so it has me quite worried.
> 
> Also no cramps whatsoever and my boobs weren't even sore this cycle! I have no idea why my cycle decides to go all haywire the month we TTC! Mother Nature really has a sick sense of humor. lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you tested dear?Click to expand...

Not yet, I'm at work and can't get out to buy an hpt. Will probably do that either during lunch or after work. I'm positive I'm not pg though.


----------



## Pudding-x123

NickyT75 said:


> It is very unlikely that sperm would survive this long, but you wouldn't need it to if you are due to ovulate on saturday & you are seeing your bf on friday.
> 
> Friday would give you a lot higher chance of conceiving this cycle, but (hope u dont mind me askin) why are you on the pill if you are TTC? xx

i went on the pill a month after being with him. I was still on the pill, and we spoke about coming off the pill to try, we just hadn't set a date. We were worrying about financial problems more than anything. When I told him yesterday that I hadn't taken my pill for the past two days he was worried at first about if I was we would have to get more money in, but he started to say "Darling if it happens it happens" 
I rang him about half an hour ago and asked if it would be a good idea for me to finish my pill now instead of waiting until the end of my pack, just incase I was pregnant, because I would worry about it harming the baby. He said he wouldn't mind whatever way, he will get extra shifts in, to not worry about things and maybe we should double up the sessions just incase I am not pregnant yet :blush:


----------



## buffycat

Chris77 said:


> Not yet, I'm at work and can't get out to buy an hpt. Will probably do that either during lunch or after work. I'm positive I'm not pg though.


blimey, i have hpts stacked up at home just waiting to be used!


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Not yet, I'm at work and can't get out to buy an hpt. Will probably do that either during lunch or after work. I'm positive I'm not pg though.
> 
> 
> blimey, i have hpts stacked up at home just waiting to be used!Click to expand...

Me too :rofl: I wish I could just hand one over to you Chris.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Not yet, I'm at work and can't get out to buy an hpt. Will probably do that either during lunch or after work. I'm positive I'm not pg though.
> 
> 
> blimey, i have hpts stacked up at home just waiting to be used!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too :rofl: I wish I could just hand one over to you Chris.Click to expand...

Me three! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Well, it's really your own fault for being on the other side of the continent. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

babyblues2 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> It is very unlikely that sperm would survive this long, but you wouldn't need it to if you are due to ovulate on saturday & you are seeing your bf on friday.
> 
> Friday would give you a lot higher chance of conceiving this cycle, but (hope u dont mind me askin) why are you on the pill if you are TTC? xx
> 
> i went on the pill a month after being with him. I was still on the pill, and we spoke about coming off the pill to try, we just hadn't set a date. We were worrying about financial problems more than anything. When I told him yesterday that I hadn't taken my pill for the past two days he was worried at first about if I was we would have to get more money in, but he started to say "Darling if it happens it happens"
> I rang him about half an hour ago and asked if it would be a good idea for me to finish my pill now instead of waiting until the end of my pack, just incase I was pregnant, because I would worry about it harming the baby. He said he wouldn't mind whatever way, he will get extra shifts in, to not worry about things and maybe we should double up the sessions just incase I am not pregnant yet :blush:Click to expand...


Thats sounds like great news then hun!! looks like you are actively TTC now yay!! (concentrate your efforts around fri/sat/sun & you should be in with a pretty good chance timing-wise)

Good luck xx


----------



## buffycat

gosh, just done a quick check and have worked out that i'm probably closer to Chris than LeaArr is! only by a couple of hundred miles though!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Well, it's really your own fault for being on the other side of the continent. :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

NickyT75 said:


> babyblues2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> It is very unlikely that sperm would survive this long, but you wouldn't need it to if you are due to ovulate on saturday & you are seeing your bf on friday.
> 
> Friday would give you a lot higher chance of conceiving this cycle, but (hope u dont mind me askin) why are you on the pill if you are TTC? xx
> 
> i went on the pill a month after being with him. I was still on the pill, and we spoke about coming off the pill to try, we just hadn't set a date. We were worrying about financial problems more than anything. When I told him yesterday that I hadn't taken my pill for the past two days he was worried at first about if I was we would have to get more money in, but he started to say "Darling if it happens it happens"
> I rang him about half an hour ago and asked if it would be a good idea for me to finish my pill now instead of waiting until the end of my pack, just incase I was pregnant, because I would worry about it harming the baby. He said he wouldn't mind whatever way, he will get extra shifts in, to not worry about things and maybe we should double up the sessions just incase I am not pregnant yet :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats sounds like great news then hun!! looks like you are actively TTC now yay!! (concentrate your efforts around fri/sat/sun & you should be in with a pretty good chance timing-wise)
> 
> Good luck xxClick to expand...

Lets just hope the pill I took today (stupidly at 8 o'clock this morning because I didn't know what to do at all, panicked and just took it) doesn't linger until this weekend. When should it be out of my system? I really shouldn't have taken it!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> gosh, just done a quick check and have worked out that i'm probably closer to Chris than LeaArr is! only by a couple of hundred miles though!

:rofl: Well get a move on then - you could be here by Thursday evening. :rofl:

I just ordered 100 ovulation tests and 20 pregnancy tests for @22.95! :happydance: Think I'll wait till those come in to test. I really don't want to spend $17 for 1 test when I know it's going to be negative.


----------



## Reedy

AF should be here friday/saturday how do i work out when I'm Ovulating?


----------



## NickyT75

Try not to worry hun, some people fall pregnant after only missing 1 pill but taking the rest of the packet & everything is fine with the baby.

You arent pregnant now as you havent ovulated yet but the hormones from the pills you've been taking will probably hang around in your system for at least a few weeks anyway (depends how long you were on the pill).

It doesnt necessarily mean you won't get pregnant this cycle tho - just try not to pin your hopes on it happening straight away :hugs: xx


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> gosh, just done a quick check and have worked out that i'm probably closer to Chris than LeaArr is! only by a couple of hundred miles though!

That's a little bit of craziness right there. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy said:


> AF should be here friday/saturday how do i work out when I'm Ovulating?

Depends how long your cycles are hun - at a rough guess its around mid cycle (12-14 days before you expect your next period) but you will only find out for sure by either charting your temps or using OPK's

Depends how deeply you wanna get sucked into this whole TTC obsession :rofl: xx


----------



## buffycat

Chris77 said:


> I just ordered 100 ovulation tests and 20 pregnancy tests for @22.95! :happydance: Think I'll wait till those come in to test. I really don't want to spend $17 for 1 test when I know it's going to be negative.

that's a bargain!!!

even the internet cheapies i get aren't that cheap!!!


----------



## buffycat

Reedy....once you get started on the obsession.....you can never escape.....are you really sure!?!?!?:wacko:


----------



## buffycat

hometime....i need food, am absolutely starving today..........

see you all tomorrow....hope you have a lovely evening/rest of the day....

ttfn...

:hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Thanks Girl! You too!

(Post #1800, you would think we are a little chat happy :rofl: )


----------



## Chris77

Bye Buffy, have a good evening. :wave: Man, I just had lunch and I'm looking to eat again. :dohh: I'll have to hit the vending machine in a little while.


----------



## Pudding-x123

I know how you feel about the eatting haha
Think I'm just a pig though. The boyfriend thought I was pregnant last month but had my AF.
I am going threw this phase where I am eating 3 course meals and then demolishing a bag of multeasers and a pack of chocolate biscuits and still being hungry! What is wrong with me haha
My period this month just gone was weird aswell. I came on monday 18th, normally go off friday (22nd) Didn't go off until saturday, had light spotting on sunday morning, then nothing, then spotting again sunday night/monday morning, then nothing. Stupid AF!


----------



## LeaArr

I ate my lunch early. Now I am eating baby carrots.


----------



## Chris77

How healthy of you Lea!


----------



## Chris77

babyblues2 said:


> I know how you feel about the eatting haha
> Think I'm just a pig though. The boyfriend thought I was pregnant last month but had my AF.
> I am going threw this phase where I am eating 3 course meals and then demolishing a bag of multeasers and a pack of chocolate biscuits and still being hungry! What is wrong with me haha
> My period this month just gone was weird aswell. I came on monday 18th, normally go off friday (22nd) Didn't go off until saturday, had light spotting on sunday morning, then nothing, then spotting again sunday night/monday morning, then nothing. Stupid AF!

Think I'm just a pig too. Oh well - food's too good to give up!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> How healthy of you Lea!

I don't do it by choice. My tummy is really bothered by the junk food now. This diet is awesome. When I cheat, I get punished :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oh sort of like the diet Alli - gives you um....oily discharge if you eat too much fat. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Ewwww...I just get really bad gut cramps. I don't get Alli brand greasy diarrea :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> Reedy....once you get started on the obsession.....you can never escape.....are you really sure!?!?!?:wacko:

Was just wondering really. Dont want to get obsessed yet I'' give it a good few months of TTC before I think about that x 

Thanks for the info anyway x x x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy I thought the same way, but the first month there I was buying OPK's. :rofl: Then again, I'm a very OCD type person anyway.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Reedy I thought the same way, but the first month there I was buying OPK's. :rofl: Then again, I'm a very OCD type person anyway.


Me too. I love to plan and organize. I said that I was just "going to see what happened" but you can't help but get sucked in when you hear a piece of good advise :rofl: I'm a sucker. I can't wait to get my Kokopelli bracelet. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Reedy I thought the same way, but the first month there I was buying OPK's. :rofl: Then again, I'm a very OCD type person anyway.
> 
> 
> Me too. I love to plan and organize. I said that I was just "going to see what happened" but you can't help but get sucked in when you hear a piece of good advise :rofl: I'm a sucker. I can't wait to get my Kokopelli bracelet. :rofl:Click to expand...

They have bracelets? I want one! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

I know I'll probably be joining fertility friend by the end of the month :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I'm going to TRY not to get obsessive this cycle. hahaha yeah right. That's like saying I'm going to TRY to diet. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Reedy I thought the same way, but the first month there I was buying OPK's. :rofl: Then again, I'm a very OCD type person anyway.
> 
> 
> Me too. I love to plan and organize. I said that I was just "going to see what happened" but you can't help but get sucked in when you hear a piece of good advise :rofl: I'm a sucker. I can't wait to get my Kokopelli bracelet. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> They have bracelets? I want one! :rofl:Click to expand...

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/jewelry.html


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> I'm going to TRY not to get obsessive this cycle. hahaha yeah right. That's like saying I'm going to TRY to diet. :rofl:

:rofl: I know what you mean sister friend :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Reedy I thought the same way, but the first month there I was buying OPK's. :rofl: Then again, I'm a very OCD type person anyway.
> 
> 
> Me too. I love to plan and organize. I said that I was just "going to see what happened" but you can't help but get sucked in when you hear a piece of good advise :rofl: I'm a sucker. I can't wait to get my Kokopelli bracelet. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> They have bracelets? I want one! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/jewelry.htmlClick to expand...

Ooooohh I'm going to have to buy one straight away! Thanks!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to TRY not to get obsessive this cycle. hahaha yeah right. That's like saying I'm going to TRY to diet. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: I know what you mean sister friend :rofl:Click to expand...

If God wanted me thin, he wouldn't have invented ice cream or he would have made me not like it so much. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to TRY not to get obsessive this cycle. hahaha yeah right. That's like saying I'm going to TRY to diet. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: I know what you mean sister friend :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> If God wanted me thin, he wouldn't have invented ice cream or he would have made me not like it so much. :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

Cheers! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Alrighty, almost 4:30 :yipee: Don't worry, I'll be logging on tonight when I get home most likely. Like I said, I'm very OCD. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: I still have a couple hours to go, but i'll probably do the same when I get home. although, i really do need to go to the gym tonight.


----------



## Chris77

The gym? What's that? :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I went to Wendy's instead :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Atta Girl!!! I'm proud of you! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Morning all x 

Did everyone have a good evening? x


----------



## Pudding-x123

Good Morning!

Yes I had a good eveing :D Ate chips peas and gravy while watching big brother

Had back ache and stomach cramps all night and this morning though (pfft...I only came off AF a week ago!)

Hows was your evening?


----------



## buffycat

hey Reedy.......i had a lovely evening!

DH surprised me last night when he got back from work by dragging me off to the bedroom!


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning laaaaaaaaaaaydees - its payday tomorrow yipeeeeeeeee!!!

I am in the office all on my lonesome today :( but at least I can surf the net more haha :rofl:

Didnt have an exciting evening, didnt even :sex: or anything!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone,

Im soooo tired today, couldnt sleep last night. DF didnt get home until gone 1am, and I asked him to wake me when he got home. Wasnt a naughty girl though! :rofl: :rofl :rofl: I just like to know that he's home safe. He now away until Saturday which is RUBBISH, I hate it when he's away. Nevermind, going to do the Davina workout tonight when I get back!


----------



## buffycat

Davina workout......gosh, that is way too energetic for me!

hi Lisa.....my payday is Friday - yay!


----------



## Sambatiki

buffycat - I HAVE to loose some weight! Davina is my only hope :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Pay day for me tomorrow too!! YEYYY :happydance:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hmmmm I really fancy a terry's chocolate orange! I'm going to have to go and get one! I have the taste!!

(It's not terry's, It's MINE!)


----------



## buffycat

noooo!

i really have serious munchies today...sooo not good....last night i just wanted to eat a whole bar of galaxy - the large size too!


----------



## Reedy

Got home from work yesterday & soon as I walked in start trying for a :baby: :happydance:

Got Lasagne for tea tonight yum x 

Pay day for me 2moro too but then its coming straight back out again on the 1st - stupid mortgage :hissy:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Just had my orange chocolate bar. It was soo nice! I could have eaten two!!

Hmmmm Galaxy! Wish I had one of the now aswell!!
So nice!

Argh this backache won't go away!


----------



## buffycat

babyblues....take some ibuprofen, that should do the trick

re dinner tonight, i have no idea what to do!


----------



## Pudding-x123

Beef stew and dumplings for me :D Yum!

Will do! Although only got Anadin so that will have to do!

x


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies

Im a bit late logging on today as im not at work this week so I took advantage and had a lay in this morning.

Everyone ok? xx


----------



## buffycat

hi Nicky :wave:

lucky you for having a week off! have you got anything planned?


----------



## Reedy

Hi Nickey lucky you having a week off. what have you got planned? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi nicky,

Im sooo jealous. 1 week off what bliss!

Buffycat - How are you feeling today? 

Dinner tonight probably pasta carbonarra!


----------



## buffycat

feeling better today.....though fat guy is back in today which is not good!

i guess some days are better than others at the moment......i've taken a break from charting this month, and now DH has been getting all jiggy this week, i just don't have the heart to tell him that he is 5/6 days late.....

saw my nephew on Sunday for the first time since my mc too.........i almost burst into tears....instead, i escaped to asda to buy some ice for our bbq....:cry:


----------



## Reedy

Hey Buffy glad your feeling a bit better altho bad news on fat guy being back x 
sorry to hear DH is 5-6 days to late but enjoy the jiggyness x


----------



## buffycat

i will do Reedy!

finally, it has gone 12, i can get some lunch now!


----------



## NatalieW

Afternoon ladies...

How is everyone! It's hump day!

There is some good news on Doc in First Tri - btw!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

Im not on holiday unfortunately - Im off sick (just been signed off for another 2wks) Im ok just a lot of things happening at work & things have been getting on top of me a lot lately, having the worst AF EVER doesnt exactly help matters when you are already feeling down does it?

Im going to see my consltant on Monday to go over Sophies post mortem results & it's her due date soon so I could really have done without an excrutiatingly heavy & painful period right now!

I dont wanna bore you with the details or make anyone feel awkward so dont worry bout me I'll be fine as soon as AF buggers off!! xx


----------



## NatalieW

Nicky... don't know what to say but :hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning all, just popped on to catch up but my comp is sooooo slow today, did manage to read a couple of pages and 

CONGRATULATIONS NATALIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Nicky, :hugs: hope you are feeling better soon chick:hugs:

Buffy, I feel the same, it just seems so long ago that I got my :bfp: and I just want to get one again :cry: I am sure we will soon hun :hugs:

Hiya to everyone else and heres to :bfp: for all of us very soon have some :dust: 

I am going to my sisters in a minute, we are having a girly lunch with lots of :wine: - one good thing about the :witch: no guilt about drinking!!

See you all later xxx


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> 
> Im going to see my consltant on Monday to go over Sophies post mortem results & it's her due date soon so I could really have done without an excrutiatingly heavy & painful period right now!

I know this might be something you dont want to talk about & you dont have to but who's sophie? x 

Hope your feeling better soon x :hug::hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya tracy 
lovely to see a happy tracy!! 

Nicky and buffycat - BIG BIG BIG BIG :hug: :hug:

Nat - Hello you!!


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy - sorry I thought everyone knew Sophie was my daughter - she died shortly after being born in April due to premature rupture of membranes xx


----------



## NatalieW

Afternoon kerry.... 

we're having fajitas tonight... 

I'm having pesto pasta for lunch...

what is everyone else having for lunch? I should be doing school work but cba


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Reedy - sorry I thought everyone knew Sophie was my daughter - she died shortly after being born in April due to premature rupture of membranes xx

I'm so sorry to hear that, I dont know what to say x just :hug:


----------



## Reedy

Just ate a chicken tikka & salad roll it was so nice could eat it again but trying my hardest not to be a pig x
Whats everyone else had/got for lunch today? x


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy yours sounds fab!!! Bored of mine! lol...


----------



## doc123

Hey guys.. Samba wanted me to drop by and say hi...thought i'd pop back and say hi and share my good news.. here is a little picture of twins after all the drama from wttc to bfp to now.. its been such a rollercoaster...!!!! And its not over yet...




Stay strong and positive in wttc and ttc....have been thinking about you all!


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning Ladies! :hi:

Doc! Twins! OMG! YAY! :yipee: Thanks for the scan pic! How are you doing?


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> feeling better today.....though fat guy is back in today which is not good!
> 
> i guess some days are better than others at the moment......i've taken a break from charting this month, and now DH has been getting all jiggy this week, i just don't have the heart to tell him that he is 5/6 days late.....
> 
> saw my nephew on Sunday for the first time since my mc too.........i almost burst into tears....instead, i escaped to asda to buy some ice for our bbq....:cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reedy

wow so exciting x 
Have you got your head round having TWINS yet??? Thats so exciting x 
Are you going to find out the sex when the time comes? 

So pleased for you Doc oh & to let you know I've know moved over to 'the dark side' we started TTC yesterday so excited x

Congrats again doc x :hug:


----------



## buffycat

hey Chris.....am keeping myself to myself today....still feeling delicate.....

so listening to ipod....manic street preachers.....

like your new piccie too !


----------



## Chris77

I understand Buffy. I'm here if you need anything.:hug:


----------



## buffycat

thanks hun.....it's appreciated.....

where abouts in NY State are you by the way?


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> thanks hun.....it's appreciated.....
> 
> where abouts in NY State are you by the way?

I'm in Dutchess County which is about 90 minutes from New York City. I grew up and lived in Yonkers until I was 27. Yonkers is about 25-30 minutes from New York City. I work in White Plains though which is about an hour from where I live and about 30 minutes to NYC.


----------



## Chris77

I thought we could all use a laugh...Dumb Johnny is sitting in class. His teacher, Miss Izakunteetair hates Dumb Johnny. She always puts him in the back of the class and can't stand dealing with him 'cause he's such a fuckin' idiot.
Miss Izakunteetair: OK children, today's word is definitely. Can anyone show me that they know the definition of the word 'definitely' by using it in a sentence?" 
A few of the kids raise their hands, including Dumb Johnny who seems very impatient and eager to answer the question. The teacher calls on Suzie instead. Suzie answers " The grass is definitely green." The teacher responds, "Well, we can't say that that's definitely true because sometimes the grass is brown so, good try but...anyone else?" Again, several student hands go up, including
Dumb Johnny's. The mean ol' teacher makes a point of not choosing
Johnny. She instead calls on Jake, another jerk. Jake says, "My Mom is definitely the best cook in the world!" Teacher "Well, that's your opinion. There are other people who think that their Mom is the best cook in the world. It's true for you but it may not be true for everyone so we can't say that it's 'definitely' true." Johnny is still raising his hand eagerly and never being called on. All the kids try and all the kids fail until the Teacher has no choice, she finally calls on Dumb Johnny. "Oh all right! Johnny. Tell me something that's definitely true." Dumb Johnny says, "OK. But first I have to ask you a question." Teacher (sighing) "Whaaat?"
Johnny "Do farts have lumps?" Teacher "Of course not! Everyone knows that! Farts do not have lumps!" Johnny "Oh, OK. Then I definitely shit my pants."


----------



## buffycat

nice one!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Doc - Thanks so so so much for sharing your lovely scan pic with us! I can not wait until the next one yeeeyyy!!


----------



## Reedy

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! lovely scan pic Doc thanx for sharing it with us xx


----------



## NickyT75

Just had a roast beef, onion & horse radish sauce sandwich for lunch Mmmm!

Now im having Oreos dipped in milk LOL - 1st time i've ever tried them!! xx


----------



## LeaArr

Yay for Doc :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Just had a roast beef, onion & horse radish sauce sandwich for lunch Mmmm!
> 
> Now im having Oreos dipped in milk LOL - 1st time i've ever tried them!! xx

Sounds Yummy Nicky! Enjoy the Oreos! They're FAB!


----------



## Chris77

Lea Good Morning! :hi: You're here nice and early today!


----------



## Reedy

I've got a right busy few weeks ahead I'm looking forward to the coming weeks.

Going to see Mamma Mia (singalong version) 2moro night with friends then saturda going out for a Curry for my BIL's birthday then sunday going to Legoland (cant wait for that :happydance: ) then the week after going to see Lee Evans then going Alton towers at the end of next month 

Anyone else doing anything or going anywhere exciting?


----------



## buffycat

i love oreos!! so glad we can get them in the UK too!

the only thing is, you can't get US Maple Syrup in the UK, there's Candanian Maple Syrup....but i prefer the US ones......


----------



## buffycat

having my hair cut on Friday....love doing that....

nothing on at the weekend, as saving for holiday! only 24 sleeps before i go on holiday - yay!!!!

oh, and it is now 120 days until Christmas!!!


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> oh, and it is now 120 days until Christmas!!!

:saywhat::argh:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> oh, and it is now 120 days until Christmas!!!
> 
> :saywhat::argh:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

We might have friends come over this weekend for a bbq - it's kinda late notice so hopefully we'll get a few people that are able to come over.

There's a wine and food festival on Sept. 6th that I plan on attending. :happydance: Other that not much else.


----------



## Chris77

Oh BTW Buffy, I'll have to mail you some US maple syrup!


----------



## buffycat

we'll be stocking up when we come over to the US in a few weeks time! otherwise i might be taking you up on the offer!

not sure of our route yet....but if we are near you i will drop you a line!


----------



## Chris77

Oh yes please do! That would be FAB!!


----------



## LeaArr

Holy Snap I'm tired. I want to go to bed now. Stupid sick DH. It's his fault!!


----------



## buffycat

LeaArr - he passed on the lurgy to you?

Chris.....blimey, just looked at train fares in US from NY to White Plains.....so cheap!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

It seems like something he would do :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

My computer is RUBBISH!!! Piece of crap thing!!! I would have drop kicked it out of the window but that would have hurt my foot! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

i regularly have moments like that....my work pc is a laptop though, so would be easy......

however, i can't open the bloody window!


----------



## Reedy

Having problems with your computer Kerry lol x
Just throw it instead x


----------



## LeaArr

There isn't a work day that goes by that I don't think the same thing. However, it's usually about the printer.


----------



## buffycat

a printer....hhmmmm, that would be an interesting one to chuck out of the window!


----------



## Sambatiki

Unfortantley our office is on the ground floor so wouldnt be as satisfying as dropping it (with some force behind it) out of a 10th or 11th floor!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm only on the 6th, but that's the top floor in my building.


----------



## buffycat

1st floor for me....with a nice lawn outside where the rabbits play.....

hey LeaArr, what work are you in ?


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> LeaArr - he passed on the lurgy to you?
> 
> Chris.....blimey, just looked at train fares in US from NY to White Plains.....so cheap!!!!

Yeah, it's not bad!


----------



## Chris77

I'm back ladies. Sorry I was in a meeting!


----------



## Chris77

I'm in the basement of our building! Talk about dreary!!


----------



## Sambatiki

LEA - Can I pop over and drop it off!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

yay! Desperate Housewives starts again next Wednesday, and Ugly Betty too!!!

no more naf TV!


----------



## LeaArr

Buffy - I work in the exciting business of insurance. Not all of us get to be that lucky hey? :rofl:

Kerry - Sure, I'll be here til 4pm (GMT-7)


----------



## Chris77

Heroes starts soon too! :happydance: Of course I have to wait until 2009 for The Tudors to start again. :cry:


----------



## buffycat

The Tudors....don't think we get that in the UK, though i could be wrong. I have to say though, i am seriously miffed that Rescue Me is not going to be broadcast in the UK anymore! :hissy:

insurance....ah, i used to work in Life Assurance.....i then escaped into IT.....


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey girlies. Just got back from doctors for check up. Asked me how I was, told her my symptoms :- heartburn, sickness, backache, headache, needing alot of wee's.

And she asked me if I think im pregnant:happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Baby when is Af due?


----------



## buffycat

right, i've had enough for the day......now that i am drinking decaff, i end up yawning a lot more!


see you all tomorrow!

:wave:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> The Tudors....don't think we get that in the UK, though i could be wrong. I have to say though, i am seriously miffed that Rescue Me is not going to be broadcast in the UK anymore! :hissy:
> 
> insurance....ah, i used to work in Life Assurance.....i then escaped into IT.....

No you do - I don't know if you have the second season yet though but definitely the first. I belong to a Tudors forum and many of the ladies there are from England as well and they get it. Season 3 starts in 2009, they're filming it now in Ireland. It's FAB!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> right, i've had enough for the day......now that i am drinking decaff, i end up yawning a lot more!
> 
> 
> see you all tomorrow!
> 
> :wave:

Bye Buffy, have a wonderful evening! :wave:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Chris77 said:


> Baby when is Af due?

Erm..That I don't know:dohh:

I'm thinking it's around about 15th september??:huh:

She think's I might be pregnant from last month and just had AF while pregnant. Told me come back in a few days. Some help she was!


----------



## Chris77

Ugh how terribly frustrating! Good luck to you! Have hpt's been negative?


----------



## Reedy

Bye Buffy x x have a nice evening x x x 

When does Ugly Betty start again? I love that programme & so happy about Desperate Housewives being back on next week too :happydance:

Babyblues2 - so you have to wait untill the 15th to test??? OMG I would be going crazy I think x


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> The Tudors....don't think we get that in the UK, though i could be wrong. I have to say though, i am seriously miffed that Rescue Me is not going to be broadcast in the UK anymore! :hissy:
> 
> insurance....ah, i used to work in Life Assurance.....*i then escaped into IT.....*


I wish. :hissy: :)


----------



## Pudding-x123

No I never did a test. At first I just thought I was ill. As you do!

She did my blood pressure and it's.....140 over 86. Is that good or bad?? haha!

Yes 15th! And I'm going to wait aswell! :D

I know I could probably get a positive now, but I feel like I want to wait. I don't know I just get this urge to wait, like something's telling me to not do it yet. I brought a test, just everytime I pick it up I think. "No just wait a little while longer"

How weird!


----------



## LeaArr

babyblues2 said:


> No I never did a test. At first I just thought I was ill. As you do!
> 
> She did my blood pressure and it's.....140 over 86. Is that good or bad?? haha!
> 
> Yes 15th! And I'm going to wait aswell! :D
> 
> I know I could probably get a positive now, but I feel like I want to wait. I don't know I just get this urge to wait, like something's telling me to not do it yet. I brought a test, just everytime I pick it up I think. "No just wait a little while longer"
> 
> How weird!

That's not weird. :hug: I hope it's a :bfp:


----------



## Chris77

I hope you get a :bfp: but I don't know how you can stand to wait!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

I can't speak for everyone, but I have a tendancy to hold off cause I don't want to see a :bfn:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Bye hun

Babyblues - Good luck for a :bfp:!!

Ive been naughty :blush:....... and replenished my POAS supplies :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, I just replenished mine as well! I have 120 test trips coming....20 of them being hpt's. :happydance:


----------



## Pudding-x123

I can handle to wait haha!

Blood pressure 140 over 86

Blood sugars 6.1

And I'm not diabetic haha!

Time will fly until I have to test! Hopefully haha

xxx


----------



## Chris77

Yes the time will fly by!!!! Good luck on September 15th!!


----------



## LeaArr

This whole summer has been like an eye blink. WOW


----------



## Chris77

Oh I know! And a pretty crappy summer weather wise as well. We weren't in the pool nearly as much as we were last year. :growlmad:


----------



## baby.love

Evening girls, sorry i haven't popped in so far today but i have been a busy bee! How is everyone? 
Great news about Doc hey girls


----------



## Chris77

Hey baby.love - still at work only 2:37 pm here. lol Awesome news about Doc! I was so excited!


----------



## LeaArr

12 30ish here. Just lunch time. Want to go home now. blargh.


----------



## Chris77

Me too! At least the week is half way over. And on Friday we get to leave early because of the holiday weekend. :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

You get to leave early and get Monday off. Nuts to you my friend. :rofl:
Weeks before long weekends are always brutal long. I am officially half way through it though. 

Yesterday, I was having a very vivid dream about putting away my work clothes because it was Saturday, and I didn't need them. Then the alarm went off and I realized that, not only was it NOT Saturday, it was only Tuesday. BOO!! :cry: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:growlmad: I HATE dreams like that! I've had plenty of those. My little doxie usually growls at the alarm clock when it goes off. I know how she feels! :grr:


----------



## doc123

omg- there are so many posts on here about lunch and everything else possible i cant keep up..!!!

Reedy- good for you girl!!!!!!!!! Go for it.. fingers crossed for you hun and for everyone else whose ttc... 

Samba- good to see you are well
Any of the BAW regular girls i've got to know over the weeks please feel free to pm me...let me know what you are up to...

i'll spread as much babydust as i possibly can as i seem to have been given more than my fair share so i'm spreading the love as much as possible... i'm freaking out a little bit about twins (spent all day crying and laughing as i dont know what to think!!!)- mixture of panic and elation esp after everything that has happened! but am beyond happy...

Come on ladies over to 1st-fingers crossed for all.. looking forward to having your company over there!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Doc - Thanks sweetie, Everything will be ok with double trouble. What a surprise TWINS!! Ive always always wanted twins! I know you'll make an excellent mother. Im assuming theyre non identical??! Do twins run in the family? 

BIG :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Hiya doc :hi: We've missed you over here! But I'm so thrilled for you! I can only imagine how scary and exciting it is to be having TWINS! :happydance: We're trying to move on over to First Tri.....Mother Nature isn't cooperating with us. :grr: 

I can't wait to see more scan pics! I am sooo excited for you! :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Alright ladies, it's almost 4:30. Lea, I hope the rest of your day goes quickly...I'm sure it will though - the week seems to be going by quickly. I'll probably pop on later too. :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls :hi:
How is everyone?
Didnt get any action last night due to us both eating far too much lasagne & feeling very full x Wont get any tonight either bcus I'm going to see Mamma mia & will be gone b4 DH gets home & by the time I get home he will be fast asleep & AF is due 2moro so could be awhile x 
Just thought you might all like to know that :rofl:

What did everyone else get upto last night? x


----------



## Pudding-x123

No action, he's working away :(

Get some action tomorrow though so really looking forward to that!

Tell you what girls, my lower back, pelvis and hips were killing me all night I hardly had a wink's sleep! Everytime I slept on my side I had to turn over quick!!
I just feel like I'm going to have my AF anytime! But it's about 2 weeks away! Grr!!
Tummy cramps! like a dull ache!
Eurgh, hope everybody else is feeling better!

x Fran x


----------



## Sambatiki

DF CAME HOME!!! DF CAME HOME!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
He was supposed to be working until saturday but they've messed his rosta up!!


----------



## Pudding-x123

Sambatiki said:


> DF CAME HOME!!! DF CAME HOME!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> He was supposed to be working until saturday but they've messed his rosta up!!

You lucky thing!

Awww, see now you get action :D 

It's always fun trying!!!:happydance:


----------



## buffycat

morning Kerry.....bet that was a lovely surprise for you!


----------



## Sambatiki

Babyblues - No we didnt do any :sex: last night!! But will probably have a go tonight!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Yes was really lovely! Especially as he's going to off on saturday. DF works 6 on 3 off, so he's not always off same time as me.


----------



## buffycat

oh bless......what airline does he work for?

guess i take the fact that both DH and I have 9-5(ish) jobs for granted......


----------



## Sambatiki

He's a BMI baby boy!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

morning ladies I am not feeling very well today, drank far too much wine with my sis!! 

Kerry what does your OH do?

Doc - so happy for you:happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Fab news about DH coming home early Kerry x 
Hate it when DH has to work away its pants but hoping when we get our :bfp: he'll be able to say no to all working aways :happydance: (doesnt happen that often)


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning tracy and Nicky! 

Hope you are both well

tracy - He's cabin crew manager for BMI baby


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh where does he fly to?

I hate flying I am such a baby!!


----------



## Sambatiki

No where very exciting just europe, short haul flights. He doesnt stay over. But in his 3 off he has a part time job, which he does if his 3 off fall during weekdays. Its back in wolverhampton, so he stays at his mums, I dont mind as his mum is quite ill. I think he thinks that if he gives his part time job up he wont visit home as much.


----------



## Reedy

What a fab job your DH has Kerry x 

Just been on the phone to my sister & she said she felt sorry for my niece today bcus it was her first day back at school after the summer hols & she asked if she could have a new lunch box & shoes but my sister said no bcus they couldnt really afford it & when she took her to school this morning all the kids had news lunchboxes & shoes & sasha & tried to hide her shoes bcus they are old & wanted to cry when she told me so they are off to get her new shoes & lunch box @ the weekend x


----------



## buffycat

Kerry...it is a small world.....i grew up in Wolverhampton, and my parents are still there!

And Tracy.....you even sound hungover !


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Im glad we have moved!!! DF's parents live in Willenhall, we went out a few weeks ago to cheekt monkeys at the town hall! OMG :rofl: What a dive! 

Reedy - He's probably one of the few people I know that actually enjoys going to work! :rofl: :rofl: Glad LO is getting new lunchbox and shoes, I bet your sis felt awful. Poor her.

Tracy - Poor thing :hug: But self inflicted!! On a school night too!

Did anyone see BB last night??


----------



## buffycat

cheeky monkey! oh i used to go every Friday after the Dorchester closed had closed down!!! so cheesy, but cheap too!

My family are in Wednesfield...the Cannock Road bit....


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Ohhh cool! TBH we went out more in walsall and Brum, walsall is a better night out than wolves believe it or not.


----------



## Chris77

Good Afternoon Ladies! :hi: How is everyone today?


----------



## buffycat

i can believe it.....there is nowhere to go in wolves now.....i tend to go to Shrewsbury now....

hi Chris! glad to hear you're sounding 'fine'......have you had all your cheap tests delivered yet?


----------



## Chris77

No not yet. They'll probably be delivered on Tuesday.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Chris!! 

buffycat - Ive never been to shrewsbury, I love birmingham though esp jongleurs


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris x x x


----------



## Chris77

We're all way too quiet in here! You're not all doing that nasty "W" word are you? :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

A little bit but not much lol x 
kerry - didnt watch Big Brother but did hear about it, I think the best 2 people got the money would have hated Rex or Darenll to get it altho cant believe they escaped being nominated again x


----------



## Chris77

<~~~Very out of the loops in BB

But since the Olympics are over, America's Got Talent is back on! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Chris - I love Britains got talent when its on havent really seen Americas got talent but we do get it here x I saw the woman with the huge knockers that crushed cans on youtube lol looked very painful did you see that one?


----------



## Chris77

No, I didn't - I think that may have been last year's. I can't imagine crushing cans with my precious babies. :rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hello girls! Just got back in, how is everybody?

I have twinges haha!

x Fran x


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> No, I didn't - I think that may have been last year's. I can't imagine crushing cans with my precious babies. :rofl:


It really made you cringe like when guys squirm when they see another guy get hit in the nuts :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im loving the x-factor atm!!! 

I dont have a fave this year for BB, there isn't really anyone I think that deserves it.


----------



## LeaArr

Same with BB US. There are a couple people I would kinda maybe prefer to have the money, but they are all just douchebags.


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Oh ladies when you get the chance, pop on over to the Photo Gallery. I posted some pics from my wedding last year. Yeah can see how really BAW I was yesterday afternoon!!


----------



## Lisa1984

Afternoon ladies,

just been to the dentist for a check up, got a filling and scale and polish as well.

sitting at my desk dribbling lol!


----------



## Lisa1984

LeaArr said:


> Same with BB US. There are a couple people I would kinda maybe prefer to have the money, but they are all just douchebags.

:rofl: douchebag!!


----------



## Chris77

lol Lisa, glad everything went well at the dentist.


----------



## Reedy

Chris - just had a peek at your photos & commented but forgot to say how gorgeous your dress is its really beautiful x 

Lisa - I hate going to the dentist. Glad it all went well x


----------



## LeaArr

Chris - you were married on May 12th?


----------



## Chris77

Yes!


----------



## LeaArr

You were married exactly 2 weeks before me. :D


----------



## Chris77

Cool! It was a VERY windy day! lol


----------



## LeaArr

I was freaking out cause it snowed the week of my wedding here. There was almost a blizzard the day of my rehearsal on the Thursday. It melted by Saturday, and the day was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Chris77

Oh wow, you must have been shitting bricks!! I'm glad it all worked out and the day was beautiful for you!


----------



## LeaArr

I was sorta, but it was about to prove a point to my MIL :rofl: We were originally planning on getting married in January, but she was poopooing the idea because the weather would be too crappy, and that we should get married in the spring. I guess she was forgetting the part about living in a place where the weather changes every 5 mins and we have been known to have snow in July. Meh. Water under the bridge now.


----------



## Chris77

Gotta love those MIL's huh? :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Right all I'm off I'll speak to you all 2moro hope you all have a fab evening x x x x


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy! :wave: Have a good evening!


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance: I just got a raise :dance::happydance:


----------



## Chris77

FANTASTIC!! Congratulations! :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! fab news Lea!! xx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Yey!!!! Congratulations hunni! :D :D :D


----------



## LeaArr

I think they got "the fear" when I asked my team leader for a letter of reference for the part time job I'm applying for :rofl: whatever works.

Thanks for the congrats ladies


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I think they got "the fear" when I asked my team leader for a letter of reference for the part time job I'm applying for :rofl: whatever works.
> 
> Thanks for the congrats ladies

:rofl: You crafty thing you! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

OMG Why is this day NOT moving! I swear it's been 3:43 pm for an hour already! :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

That's cause you are going all the way back to my time zone. :rofl: soon you will look at the clock and it will be 2:30 :rofl:


----------



## terridayle

:happydance:

Hi there everyone.

Well after a long impatient battle after my D&C, I finally have been given the okay to start trying again. My D&C was May 1st so it's seemed like forever. But now I am oh so excited :)


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Terridayle

Sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

Congratulations on being given the all clear to try again, hopefully it wont take too long xx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey girlies, not feeling to good today so I am off to bed now!

Got really bad backache, and hip ache. Got my niece staying over (3 year old) and when she climbs all over me and lays on my stomach I am nearlly sick and in a lot of pain! Also have heartburn, and a headache! (Sorry for moaning!!)

Good night ladies! Have fun, and plenty :sex: to get them babies!

Good luck! xxxxx


----------



## LeaArr

Page 200

Feel better babyblues2 :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

200 pages huh? Wow we girlies sure do like to chat! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

morning!

i am sooo glad that it is Friday! :D


----------



## Reedy

Morning all x 
Thank god its friday & I'm only here till 1.30pm my head is pounding x

Congrats on the Payrise LeaArr :happydance:

Sorry to hear of your loss Terridayle :hugs: 
Good news about being able to start trying again :dust:

What did everyone get up to last night?
I went to the singalong version of Mamma Mia it was fab & so much fun x Love that film


----------



## Pudding-x123

Had my niece stop over to keep me company.
Gave her a bath, watched a dvd in bed with her and then fell asleep.
All fun :D 
Now we are sitting in my living room, in our pj's watching Jeremy Kyle having a cup of tea!

Can't wait for the OH get back :D :D 

xxxx


----------



## NatalieW

Morning! My last Friday off, back to school on Tuesday!!!!

How is everyone?? 

I wish I could drink tea, now I've got to drink decaff - funny tea!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Everyone!! 

ITS FRIIIIDAY!!! yeyyyy!! 

Last night we spent nearly 2 hours in tescos (oh the fun), but we did get Wii Play so now we have 2 controllers :happydance:. I think I might have a few :wine: tonight too. 

Nat - How long had you been trying?


----------



## NatalieW

I love my Wii, not enough good games tho, all kiddish! I love mario kart, we want to get Indiana Jones Lego - apparently awsome for two player. Smash brothers brawl is excellent as well

First month Kerry - apparently runs in family, which I didn't believe. Not quite believing yet, wait for the first scan.


----------



## buffycat

Nat, am so pleased for you.....at least you didn't have to wait too long! have you told many people yet?


----------



## Reedy

Only 25 days till i can get my wii :happydance:

I had a dream last night that I took a pregnancy test & it was :bfp: was so excited to tell DH, was just about to tell him then realised I had read it wrong & it was actually :bfn: :hissy: stupid dream 

Legoland on sunday cant wait so excited I'm like a child :happydance::blush:

Nat - Hope it does run in the family bcus my sister fell pregnant straight away with both of hers so fingers crossed for me too


----------



## NatalieW

Buffy cat - only you guys, think we're waiting until 12weeks, my mum will tell me off though cos she's a midwife and will be delivery it.

Reedy - I had a dream before my :bfp: that I had a :bfp: test a couple of days later I did. I've been having some weird dreams too!

I do feel really guilty of getting pregnant so quickly, only thing that is making me realise that I am pregnant is the number of trips to the toilet!!!


----------



## buffycat

don't you dare feel guilty! you should be jumping for joy!


----------



## NatalieW

Thank you Buffycat... I hope your not here too long!! Are you charting?


----------



## Reedy

Dont feel Guilty Natalie You should be shouting it from the roof tops (at 12 weeks obviously) :happydance:

I peed loads yesterday I can normally go all day at work without going but yesterday got up at 5.30am to pee then went again when I got up at 7.30am then twice at work then when i got home then had to go half way through Mamma mia then needed to go again when we came out, also had some spaghetti that tasted like metal yesterday but think it was from the tin & not Pg symptoms lol bcus Only came off the pill monday & :sex: twice since then if I am DH must have the superest sperm going :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

I know I didn't Ov until really late in my cycle but apparently some people ov early after the pill... You never know reedy!!!

I am really happy but just waiting for another 8 weeks to get super excited!


----------



## buffycat

i'm not charting religously....not done any opks this month either.....just needed some break i guess......still trying though....


----------



## Reedy

Natalie - It would be lovely but I doubt I would be getting symptoms so soon x 
Hope the 8 weeks go quick for you, It must be hard not to tell people when your so excited about it x


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - I agree with the other girls!! Do not feel guilty, we are so chuffed for you. We have got mario karts too I really love it! 

reedy - Hope that you follow in your sisters footsteps and get that :bfp: soon

Buffycat - I booked our :bfp:'s with MR storkey today. Hope you dont mind :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks girls I really appreciate it!

I am trying to find a Wii Fit in stock!


----------



## buffycat

yay - nice one Kerry!


----------



## Sambatiki

nat - You'll be lucky!! Im getting one from holland.


----------



## NatalieW

How are you getting it for Holland???


----------



## buffycat

right, i'm off to go and get my hair cut.....i'll be back later as will be working from home.......

:hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Enjoy having your haircut Buffy x


----------



## Reedy

Natalie - I've just had a look on the Argos website & they have a Wii Fit & it doesnt say anywhere that its sold out you can buy it then & pick ot up in store worth checking out


----------



## Sambatiki

Have fun buffycat!! 

Nat - i have contacts :rofl: The company I work with has a rep over in holland.


----------



## NickyT75

hello ladies xx


----------



## Reedy

Hey Nicky how are you? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Nicky


----------



## NatalieW

hey nicky.

Reedy - tried our local argos... totally out everywhere!

I will have to wait!!!


----------



## Lisa1984

Natalie I am soooooo pleased for you (and a little bit jealous :rofl:)

Work is poo today, although I am busy with wages.

Bosses are all away to the races today.

OPK'd this morning :bfn: - no surprise there!


----------



## NatalieW

Aww thanks Lisa.

When are you due to Ov?


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning Ladies! :hi:

So happy today, I got my large cappuccino, buttered roll and am leaving work early today due to the holiday weekend, and I have a 3 day weekend! :happydance: DH is out with the guy tonight so I'm getting my nails done, ordering in dinner and watching a ton of horror movies with all the lights off! Then, Saturday DH and I are off to the beverage center to buy a bunch of :beer: for our BBQ on Sunday where I'm planning on getting quite :drunk: And am HOPING this will be the last time for about 9 months! lol The :witch: seems to be packing her bags too! :yipee: Just in time for alot of drunk :sex: this weekend! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

That sounds like a very good weekend Chris!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah just remind me of that on Monday when I'm quite :sick: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sounds like a fab weekend ahead Chris x


----------



## Chris77

Thanks babe...you got anything planned?


----------



## Reedy

I'm off out for a Curry tomorrow night then off to Legoland on sunday cant wait :happydance:

Well My work is finished for this week hope you all have a fab weekend & Chris & LeaArr hope you have a fab long weekend

Speak to you all monday :hi::kiss:


----------



## NatalieW

Have fun at legoland reedy!


----------



## NickyT75

Chris - sounds like you have a great weekend planned... at least you get monday off work tho when you are feeling sick! xx


----------



## Chris77

Very true Nicky - I don't know how people go to work hungover - I'm totally useless the day after I get :drunk:


----------



## Pudding-x123

I've got the OH back, and he's bringing his dad and brother. Three men for the weekend, all of who like their drink and poker! Fun weekend! And I just thought it would be me and the OH!!!!
:(


----------



## Chris77

Oh baby I'm sorry. :hugs: I hope you get a little quality time in with OH. Why don't you do something extra special for yourself this weekend? Go shopping and get a manicure and pedicure!


----------



## NickyT75

LOL my parrot Gizmo has me in stitches again... just gave him a segment of Tangerine but it was very sour so he made this funny Yeuchhhh!! noise & threw it away saying "on't floor on't floor!" LOL

He is so funny - he speaks like a little toddler would... not in full sentances but you know what he means!

He didn't like it so was telling me he threw it on the floor! LOL bless him xx


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl: I have to get a parrot! DH hates birds though. :grr: Honestly, he can be such a pain in the ass! :dohh:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Chris77 said:


> Oh baby I'm sorry. :hugs: I hope you get a little quality time in with OH. Why don't you do something extra special for yourself this weekend? Go shopping and get a manicure and pedicure!

I went for a facial last time they came around! I'm thinking of going for a leg wax! Might get his attention? 

Hope no one else turns up, I can't cope with MORE men! I just wanted a nice special weekend! Tried get that last weekend! I brought his favourite food and was going to cook it for him special and his parents and aunty and uncle turned up and took over the cooking! Which left me to just go and sit upstairs and watched a film. The food that I got him ended up being BBQ and they all ate it! :cry:

Grrrr!:hissy::hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Oh that sucks baby! MEN! :grr: If I lived near you I'd take you out for a girls day/night!


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: :wohoo: :headspin:

Caffeine kicked in. :rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Chris77 said:


> Oh that sucks baby! MEN! :grr: If I lived near you I'd take you out for a girls day/night!

Oh yey!! I love girly nights out. The last one I had was when I went to see The Ladyboys Of Bangkok! So funny!

Well girlies, OH due back soon so best be off! Hoping to get a bit "friendly" before his dad and brother turn up!

Need some US time, don't have that very often! Last time we had us time was july 5th-july 12th when we went away! lol

Bye bye ladies!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Hope everybody else has fun and loadsa babydust!:dust::dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

GOD WORK SUCKS"!!!!! KERRY IS FEELING THE PRESSURE. Dont think Ill be around much today. :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Bye baby have a good weekend! :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> GOD WORK SUCKS"!!!!! KERRY IS FEELING THE PRESSURE. Dont think Ill be around much today. :cry:

Oh Kerry that really sucks ass! :cry: How dare you feel pressure on a Friday!! :grr: You want me to go over there and kick some ass? :ninja:


----------



## Sambatiki

yes please chris :gun: :gun: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls 

Just sat down after a morning of ironing and traumas! We woke up this morning to a hissing sound coming from downstairs which turned out to be the outside tap fixing spraying water all over the kitchen!! the whole of the floor was like a lake! OH went out first thing to buy a new fixing and thankfully it is mended now but god knows if the floor will ever dry out:hissy:

Then, my car (a ford KA) had been cutting out when I came to a stop on and off so OH had a look at it for me and one of the screws holding a part in broke - anyway he has (fingers crossed) mended that too, he is so handy - handy Andy LOL 

Just having a cup of de-caff and catching up on a few recorded programmes now


----------



## Chris77

Oh Tracey! :hugs: Sorry your day started off crappy! I hope your kitchen dries out soon!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris, thanks so do I!! we do need a new kitchen but can't afford to do it yet so really hope the floor isn't ruined!!


----------



## terridayle

Hi Nicky

Thanks so much. Are you currently trying to conceive or still waiting?


----------



## NickyT75

terridayle said:


> Hi Nicky
> 
> Thanks so much. Are you currently trying to conceive or still waiting?

im on my 5th cycle of TTC as my consultant gave me the all clear to start trying straight away... didnt think it'd take this long tho - we're supposed to be really fertile after a loss.

hopefully it wont be too much longer for us both :hugs: xx


----------



## Chris77

Tracy what kind of floor do you have?


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris!

i'm back, enjyed getting my hair cut too......have had it straightened as it is really curly....

now working at home, as is DH, so instead of having to sit next to fat guy, i get to sit opposite DH - :wohoo:......maybe i should drag him off upstairs! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Tracy - Hope that all is fixed for you. How rubbish is that though. Youre still a jammy so and so for having the day off Im jealous.

Buffycat - Hair sounds great wheres the picture???

Nicky - Its defo all our turn next for a :bfp:. Although this is only cycle 3. I have wondered a bit whether Id be preggers now if we hadn't waited after MC and just gone straight back to it. 

Today is flying by!! Have to get back to it though :cry: :cry:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> hi Chris!
> 
> i'm back, enjyed getting my hair cut too......have had it straightened as it is really curly....
> 
> now working at home, as is DH, so instead of having to sit next to fat guy, i get to sit opposite DH - :wohoo:......maybe i should drag him off upstairs! :D

I get my hair straightened to when I go to the salon. My hair is super curly as well.

YAY! for no fat guy today! I wish I could work from home! That would be so awesome!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Tracy - Hope that all is fixed for you. How rubbish is that though. Youre still a jammy so and so for having the day off Im jealous.
> 
> Buffycat - Hair sounds great wheres the picture???
> 
> Nicky - Its defo all our turn next for a :bfp:. Although this is only cycle 3. I have wondered a bit whether Id be preggers now if we hadn't waited after MC and just gone straight back to it.
> 
> Today is flying by!! Have to get back to it though :cry: :cry:

don't think like that Kerry. :hugs: You'll get your :bfp: soon and it will be a sticky one! :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

ah, i hate having my photo taken.....might dig one out later though...

working from home is good and bad.....distractions include all of the food cupboards and the fridge....there is a packet of biscuits next to DH and i at the moment!

Kerry....know how you feel, which is why got back to business as soon as....doesn't seem to have made much diference to us though :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Ooooohh biscuits!?!?!?! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

mmmm, they're called Pince.......bought them in France a couple of weeks ago...a UK equivalent is BN BN....

like a chocolate sandwich ....yummy yummy........:D


----------



## Chris77

Sounds very yummy!


----------



## buffycat

might get crushed if i post one to you...that would be a waste of a good biscuit!

is it the county show this weekend then?


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> might get crushed if i post one to you...that would be a waste of a good biscuit!
> 
> is it the county show this weekend then?

LOL No, the county fair was last weekend. Had a FAB time! This weekend it's getting nails done, getting :drunk: and :sex: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

ah, now that sounds like a good weekend to me!!

currently have no plans this weekend, though i will be catching up on sleep! AF is due on Monday though...already feeling hot and sweaty (that sounds gross!). 

Did think about going down to London, but there are train works, so instead of 1.5 hours i would be 3hours......maybe another time....

Might go shopping......my friend is due on Sept 8h, so will go and buy some nice things for the baby......i'll probably get broody and upset knowing my luck though!


----------



## LeaArr

Morning ladies, 

It's been a bit crazy round here, sorry for not posting earlier. I am around, but I will periodically be popping in to say hi. Caffine finally kicked in so I'm feeling a little better.

You all have to give me a good kick in the rump. I bought a pack of ciggies this morning. Last night was just brutal. TTC is more emotional that I figured it would be. Silly boys. If you don't know the story, I have posted it in my TTC journal. :D

I hope you are all going well.


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey girls, bit of an update!

Okay so here goes. Oh rings me (Bare in mind he hasn't seen me since sunday) and asks if I want to go the pub because *Everybody* is going. Me not feeling well says no, this then continues on into an argument!! Him telling me I better sort myself out, he's sick of all the moods, told me to go to the doctors and see what is "wrong with me".

He then puts phone down on me and goes the pub. Rings me from pub and shouts more. So now girls I am going to stop my parents house for the weekend. Crying my eyes out at this very minute and can't stop! He does my head in so much!!

Sorry about the essay, needed to get it off my chest!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LeaArr

babyblues2 said:


> Hey girls, bit of an update!
> 
> Okay so here goes. Oh rings me (Bare in mind he hasn't seen me since sunday) and asks if I want to go the pub because *Everybody* is going. Me not feeling well says no, this then continues on into an argument!! Him telling me I better sort myself out, he's sick of all the moods, told me to go to the doctors and see what is "wrong with me".
> 
> He then puts phone down on me and goes the pub. Rings me from pub and shouts more. So now girls I am going to stop my parents house for the weekend. Crying my eyes out at this very minute and can't stop! He does my head in so much!!
> 
> Sorry about the essay, needed to get it off my chest!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm so sorry to hear this. How dare you stay at home when you aren't feeling well :hissy:. I am hoping that he was just having an off day and you can talk this through. I'm sorry I really don't know what to say about this. Stuff like this makes me so angry. 

BIG :hug:


----------



## Chris77

babyblues2 said:


> Hey girls, bit of an update!
> 
> Okay so here goes. Oh rings me (Bare in mind he hasn't seen me since sunday) and asks if I want to go the pub because *Everybody* is going. Me not feeling well says no, this then continues on into an argument!! Him telling me I better sort myself out, he's sick of all the moods, told me to go to the doctors and see what is "wrong with me".
> 
> He then puts phone down on me and goes the pub. Rings me from pub and shouts more. So now girls I am going to stop my parents house for the weekend. Crying my eyes out at this very minute and can't stop! He does my head in so much!!
> 
> Sorry about the essay, needed to get it off my chest!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm sorry baby. :hugs: MEN!!


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea! :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

babyblues - don't take that from him! He's the one with the moods, and being a teenager with attitude!

If your nearing Ov'ing the of course your not going to be well.

For a week before my :bfp: I was a moody cow at DH but he already worked out I was preggers - some men are understanding, of the hormonal changes!

You go and enjoy yourself as much as you can tonght and don't answer the phone or texts until he can be reasonable to you :hug: :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

NatalieW said:


> babyblues - don't take that from him! He's the one with the moods, and being a teenager with attitude!
> 
> If your nearing Ov'ing the of course your not going to be well.
> 
> For a week before my :bfp: I was a moody cow at DH but he already worked out I was preggers - some men are understanding, of the hormonal changes!
> 
> *You go and enjoy yourself as much as you can tonght and don't answer the phone or texts until he can be reasonable to you* :hug: :hug:

I second this for sure!!


----------



## Chris77

I third that! I couldn't formulate it into words because my brain is on caffeine overload!!


----------



## NatalieW

I am dreading tonight, We're having to go out with my father and step mother tonight...

Long story behind it, but i'm not looking forward to it!

Basically 7 years ago I tried living with them and she chucked me out and she would phone up and say your father has chosen his 'new' family. From then on I had no contact... 2.5 years ago I started having contact with my father, from the fantastic support of my now husband. Once we announced our wedding, it all went heywire - she would interfere saying stuff that dad wasn't even thinking - like can you tell your father what role he has to play with the wedding, and is your step father giving you away... Then it went on and on like this, having time limits to reply to emails and it got stupid, but we did it to keep the peace.

Anyway, three weeks before the wedding she forwarded an email from somone else regarding photos, she did not write anything. Two days later I get a text from my father saying that I need to reply, and I would be f***ing annoyed if people where on the internet and not replying to the email (she was watching my facebook activity) I did actually reply to this email after I recieved the text, that evening I had an email back and saying she is with drawing support for mainintain helping to maintain his and mine relationship and no-one is going to the wedding including my father.

Well we were in the middle of actually sending a nice reply to her, I'm in bits!, and the email gets bounced back... I sent that email stating what I would like to happen and attached the email that bounced back.

Two days later, I get a text apology from my father - at this point I have had a three day mirgrain and two massive ulcers in my mouth!

Anyway, she decides to come... after we sort everything out.

Day of the wedding... She comes sits at the back of the room and keeps her distance, which is fine. We were sat down at the wedding breakfast after speeches and then all of a sudden she disappears.. before any food...

Apparently she didn't feel well... according to my other guests she didn't even speak to them, and kept popping aroud the corner to catch my dads eye!!! Well I left the room to have some more photos done, she was sat on a sofa outside, saw me coming and ran to leave the room!! Well they ALL leave after the meal!

Two days later, on honeymoon - i get a text saying how beautiful I looked and she didn't realise all my step fathers family where going to be there, and she had a panic attack and was no taxi's in the town we got married in.

We are so annoyed, to say the least! My step fathers family have been more of a family for the last 10 years than she has. The hotel has a taxi rank directly outside!!!

Now we have to go out for a meal with them!!! I am so not going to keep my temper...

So sorry for the rant!!!


----------



## Chris77

That sucks Nat - I'm sorry! Why do people have to be like that?! It gets me so mad! :grr:


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks Chris...

I'm trying to be adult about it and not be petty, for example I have never mentioned to my father what she used to say to me, I have never ever bought the past up again!!


----------



## Chris77

That's because you are a MATURE ADULT - not the bratty little 5 year old your step mother is being! Sometimes, doing the right thing and being the bigger person really sucks! :growlmad:


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah it does. I get hurt but now the wedding is over, we aren't playing games and Sam will stick up for us!!


----------



## Chris77

GOOD! Glad to hear Sam will stick up for you guys. I guess Sam is DH? LOL


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah he is!!! 

Righto, off out... OMG, I can't do it!!


----------



## Chris77

Good luck tonight! :hugs:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey girls!

So yeah call me a sucker:dohh:I went back home last night!!

I have been off my pills since wednesday, no problems, we did have :sex: last night and breakthrough bleeding this morning!! Argh! 

Thing is he's working away again next week ( :happydance: ) So how long do you recon this bleeding will last? Believe it or not, we still wanna try for a baby! You may all think i'm stupid! 
He did say sorry though :)
Don't suppose I will be come pregnant just from last nights antics and last weeks antics when I forgot the pill. Just have to wait and see!

How is everybody? 

He's out at the min, gone get me a few things to say sorry haha!

xx Fran xx


----------

